# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  007's Police Brutality Thread

## 007

Domestic violence call?
The new " I smell marijuana"!


So they invade the home to protect the occupants from the pain of domestic violence.
Inflict violence and pain on both occupants??

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Devil505

That's what courts are for.
(If the occupants feel their rights were violated they can let a jury of their peers decide the facts.)

----------


## 007

That's what courts are for, in the meantime now down to your superiors and accept your punishment?
Not the way it's supposed to be.
Few basic laws of the land.
We the people.
1st amendment.
4th amendment.
6th amendment.
Stand for them in real time, don't suck the dick and complain later.
A badge does not grant extra rights.

----------

DeadEye (03-24-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

Will you people make up your minds?




> *Lawsuit: Utica police failed domestic violence victim*http://www.uticaod.com/article/20131112/News/311129897






> *A woman's plea in her native language goes untranslated, three lives are lost*
> 
> 
> By *Chris Boyette* and *Maria Santana*, CNN
> updated 2:37 PM EST, Thu February 20, 2014
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/19/us/new...ling-warnings/






> On the night of the shooting, Breton went to Belleville police headquarters and told officers that Cespedes had struck her after an alcohol-fueled argument. When four Belleville officers arrived at the family's apartment, Cespedes allegedly lunged at them with two knives.
> The officers fired 30 rounds at Cespedes, striking him two dozen times, according to court papers. Officers Angelo Quinn, Charles Mollineaux, Matthew Dox and Jack Baumgartner have been named in the suit, which contends that Quinn and Mollineaux each fired 14 times, while Dox fired twice.
> Mollineaux and Dox were also among several officers named in an excessive force lawsuit filed by a Belleville resident in 2012.
> "I told them just to take him out of the house," Breton told The Star-Ledger in July. "Not to kill him."
> 
> http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/20...incart_m-rpt-1






> *Thurman v. City of Torrington*
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> _Thurman v. City of Torrington_, DC, 595 F.Supp. 1521 (1985) was a court decision concerning Tracey Thurman, a Connecticut homemaker who sued the city police department in Torrington, Connecticut, claiming a failure of equal protection under the law against her abusive husband Charles "Buck" Thurman, Sr.
> *Case[edit]*
> 
> After Tracey Thurman was attacked, stabbed, and nearly killed by her husband on June 10, 1983, a subsequent civil lawsuit judged that the local police had ignored growing signs of domestic violence and had casually dismissed restraining orders and other legal bars to keep Charles "Buck" Thurman, Sr. away from his wife.[1] With this lawsuit, filed in 1984, Thurman was the first woman in America to sue a town and its police department for violating her civil rights, claiming the police had ignored the violence because she was married to the perpetrator. [2] She was awarded $2.3 million. [3]
> ...

----------


## 007

Both parties in the home can be heard telling the officers there was no "domestic" violence.
Neighbors in dispute often call in Domestic violence reports because they know police will always make an arrest.
That'll teach em to oppose your planning application.......  Tased and jailed for a false allegation.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Both parties in the home can be heard telling the officers there was no "domestic" violence.
> Neighbors in dispute often call in Domestic violence reports because they know police will always make an arrest.
> That'll teach em to oppose your planning application.......  Tased and jailed for a false allegation.






> _The Thurman lawsuit brought about sweeping national reform of domestic violence laws, including the "Thurman Law" (aka the Family Violence Prevention and Response Act) instituted in Connecticut in 1986, making domestic violence an automatically arrestable offense, even if the victim does not wish to press charges._[4]


What part of this aren't you getting? God help the police officer that fails to make an arrest or investigate should a domestic violence murder happen afterwards. 

Society cannot have its cake and eat it too.

----------


## 007

Could perhaps have cops find out what is going on first?
Rather than charging in, banged up on steroids, raging!!
Moore OK, mother slaps daughter, cops called by passerby reporting a domestic.
Cops show up, jump on the father, killing him.
Big black guy, must be a violent wife beater, right?

----------


## 007

In the Moore case, in defense of the brutal steroid chewing faggots, they actually beat the guy to death for questioning their demands to see his ID.
Which is of course justified!!

----------


## Perianne

> Society cannot have its cake and eat it too.


How about Kate and Edith?

----------

DonGlock26 (03-24-2014)

----------


## 007

Again, being reasonable is not too much to ask from the hired help, is it?

----------

Toefoot (03-28-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Could perhaps have cops find out what is going on first?
> Rather than charging in, banged up on steroids, raging!!
> Moore OK, mother slaps daughter, cops called by passerby reporting a domestic.
> Cops show up, jump on the father, killing him.
> Big black guy, must be a violent wife beater, right?


They didn't try to investigate what was going on? What are you basing that on?

You've tested all of their blood streams and made your medical diagnoses of steroid abuse based on that scientific evidence? 

They just jumped on the father and killed him? Doesn't that see a little odd to you?

I thought the call was about a mother slapping the daughter? Why would you assume that the father was mistaken for the daughter?

Frankly, you seem to be making stuff up as you go for some emotional reasons.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's what courts are for.
> (If the occupants feel their rights were violated they can let a jury of their peers decide the facts.)


Agreed.  Plus police who violate the law or have a track record of violating the rules don't remain policemen for long.

----------


## DonGlock26

> In the Moore case, in defense of the brutal steroid chewing faggots, they actually beat the guy to death for questioning their demands to see his ID.
> Which is of course justified!!


Of course, there is more to it than the plaintiff's attorney's statement to the media.




> According to the report, police were called to the theater at about 8 p.m. on Feb. 15 on a separate matter, but were alerted to an argument between members of the Rodriguez family by a witness. Department of Wildlife Officer Chad Strang, who police said was unsure of the details of the alleged assault, made contact with Rodriguez, investigators said.
> 
> Strang said he asked Rodriguez what was going on. According to the report, Luis responded that it was none of his business and they were dealing with a "family matter."
> 
> Strang said Luis eventually told him that his wife, Nair Rodriguez, had struck their teenage daughter. According to police, Strang asked Luis Rodriguez for his identification, which Rodriguez refused to give him.
> 
> Investigators said Luis Rodriguez tried to step around Strang, at which time Officer Ryan Minard, Officer Joseph Bradley and Sgt. Brian Clarkston approached to assist Strang.
> 
> According to officers, after repeated requests, Luis Rodriguez continued to refuse to give police his identification and took on a "fighting stance." According to the report, Minard then attempted to place Luis Rodriguez into investigative detention until the incident was further investigated.
> ...

----------


## DonGlock26

> Again, being reasonable is not too much to ask from the hired help, is it?


Reasonable like you? 




> brutal steroid chewing faggots

----------

Viewpoint (03-24-2014)

----------


## 007

> Of course, there is more to it than the plaintiff's attorney's statement to the media.


Murderers often lie about their crimes.
How often have we seen police kill armed criminals who were pointing weapons at them?
If they are shot in the back, how can they be pointing weapons?
perhaps there is a fairy that shows up and flies away with the weapons!

you automatically believe what the police say( nice clean white police) and ignore what witnesses say?
A fighting stance?
These psychopath cops banged up on roids wanted to rage on a citizen, the enemy, that's how they think of all non cops.
A man is beaten to death who had committed no crime.
you think this is ok?

and you call me unreasonable?

----------


## 007

> Agreed.  Plus police who violate the law or have a track record of violating the rules don't remain policemen for long.


You sure about that?

----------


## 007

The Marcus Jeter case in NJ shows that cops with long records of violence and corruption remain in uniform.
Cops in NYC broke into a home without a warrant and executed an unarmed teen.
A judge declared it was justified.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

Justified?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You sure about that?


Positive.  At least around here and all of the places I travel.

----------


## 007

Most complaints are not allowed to go forward!
http://www.policechiefmagazine.org/m...issue_id=42010

your experience is limited I guess.
computer games in your Parents Basement are hardly a good basis for life experience.

----------


## 007

Still sure?
police complaints procedure;-
closed ranks, intimidation, abuse and assault.

----------


## Dan40

In the USA there are about EIGHT BILLION interactions between police and citizens each year.

It would be wonderful if every one of those interactions went perfectly well for both sides.  But unrealistic.

I try to do everything I do each day exactly the way I want or should do it..  I doubt that I'm successful at that half the year.  I doubt anyone is.

Last I heard, police are humans.  Subject to all the foibles of all humans.  But they spend the bulk of their time dealing with the dregs of society.


What can possibly go wronggowronggowronggowrong

----------


## Toefoot

OK...you have this thread tied up, Now what?






> Still sure?
> police complaints procedure;-
> closed ranks, intimidation, abuse and assault.

----------


## 007

> In the USA there are about EIGHT BILLION interactions between police and citizens each year.
> 
> It would be wonderful if every one of those interactions went perfectly well for both sides.  But unrealistic.
> 
> I try to do everything I do each day exactly the way I want or should do it..  I doubt that I'm successful at that half the year.  I doubt anyone is.
> 
> Last I heard, police are humans.  Subject to all the foibles of all humans.  But they spend the bulk of their time dealing with the dregs of society.
> 
> 
> What can possibly go wronggowronggowronggowrong


They chose the job, they chose to be violent and unprofessional.
You forget, all police interactions are with innocent people.
police are trained to Escalate situations in order to add more charges in order for the city/state to claim more money!!



"stop resisting" means move your hands away from your face so I can really hurt you/permanently scar you!
or the old favorite shouting "stop grabbing my gun" so a collegues will shoot the victim, see the Marcus Jeter case.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

At the end of the day, police are the hired help, they need to be respectful.

----------


## 007

Police can do no wrong say the statist cowards!

----------


## Dan40

> They chose the job, they chose to be violent and unprofessional.
> You forget, all police interactions are with innocent people.
> police are trained to Escalate situations in order to add more charges in order for the city/state to claim more money!!
> 
> 
> 
> "stop resisting" means move your hands away from your face so I can really hurt you/permanently scar you!
> or the old favorite shouting "stop grabbing my gun" so a collegues will shoot the victim, see the Marcus Jeter case.


That is nuts.

Trained to esculate.  Paranoia run a muck.

----------


## 007

Call 911, get violently assaulted by police, later they get their jollies off with a bit of sexual humiliation!!
cameras conveniently turned off.....
all good says the sheriff.

----------


## 007

> That is nuts.
> 
> Trained to esculate.  Paranoia run a muck.


Why do they charge in ranting with Roid rage?
they want you to react , then they can put you in Hospital or in the morgue, get more funding.

----------


## 007

Escalating a situation.
Move and Die?
say something so I can fuck you up?

paranoid?

that's Roid rage.
That scumbag has no business wearing a badge

----------


## 007

Hardly surprising people start taking action against the gangsters!


Cop cries about his civil rights!!

----------


## Dan40

> Call 911, get violently assaulted by police, later they get their jollies off with a bit of sexual humiliation!!
> cameras conveniently turned off.....
> all good says the sheriff.


1/8,000,000,000

FYI, 1,000,000/8,000,000,000= a 99.999875 positive success rate.

Chances of being abused by a policeman, IF you have an interaction?  00.000125

Chances of being KILLED in an auto accident [not injured, KILLED] 1.49%

12,000 TIMES greater chance you WILL be killed in a TA, than you might be abused by a police officer.

Is that what's bothering you? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## 007

> 1/8,000,000,000
> 
> FYI, 1,000,000/8,000,000,000= a 99.999875 positive success rate.
> 
> Chances of being abused by a policeman, IF you have an interaction?  00.000125
> 
> Chances of being KILLED in an auto accident [not injured, KILLED] 1.49%
> 
> 12,000 TIMES greater chance you WILL be killed in a TA, than you might be abused by a police officer.
> ...


Pulling lies out of your ass does not give your argument validity.
you will learn that as you grow up.
you have more chance of being killed by a cop than a soldier in the ghan has of being killed by the taliban.

----------


## 007

Innocent woman's face pulverized to give psycho cop a thrill!


its his own Viagra alternative.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> ......12,000 TIMES greater chance you WILL be killed in a TA, than you might be abused by a police officer.
> 
> Is that what's bothering you, bunky?


My first guess is "Daddy issues".  Second would be "cop rape" or similar bad incident with a police officer.  Third is "bad breakup after dating one".

----------

Viewpoint (03-24-2014)

----------


## 007

> My first guess is "Daddy issues".  Second would be "cop rape" or similar bad incident with a police officer.  Third is "bad breakup after dating one".


Again, wrong.
Just taking a stand for what is right, for justice, for the law of the land.
Your childish posts are pointless and an insult to those brave men who fought for this great land and it's laws.
A badge does not put you above the law.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Murderers often lie about their crimes.
> How often have we seen police kill armed criminals who were pointing weapons at them?
> If they are shot in the back, how can they be pointing weapons?
> perhaps there is a fairy that shows up and flies away with the weapons!
> 
> you automatically believe what the police say( nice clean white police) and ignore what witnesses say?
> A fighting stance?
> These psychopath cops banged up on roids wanted to rage on a citizen, the enemy, that's how they think of all non cops.
> A man is beaten to death who had committed no crime.
> ...



Do plaintiff's attorneys lie? The media? Cop hate websites?

Plenty of times, if you watch the news or You Tube/Live Leak. Is there a point there somewhere?

Because, real life isn't like TV. People move and turn and flee and turn again.

???

No, I automatically know that we don't have all the facts, we are usually getting one side of the story, and the media manipulates things to sell air time and newspaper. Witnesses? Such as family members of the dead suspect? I take what they say with a grain of salt. They have a financial interest in a lawsuit and an axe to grind for revenge. Right?

You don't know what a fighting stance looks like? 

Now, you've done a mental evaluation on the officers AND a drug screen? That's amazing!!

Actually, obstructing a police investigation IS a crime. So is resisting arrest and using force against the police. Cop haters like you seem to be unable to understand this. 
They were investigating a report of a family dispute. The man TOLD THEM that there was in fact a crime committed. 

I'll tell you what I think is not ok. I don't think it is right to obstruct the police during an investigation. I don't think it is right to resist arrest, flee, or to assault the police. If people didn't do these things, then you wouldn't have these incidents to complain about. It takes two to tango. 

Yes, and you are making it abundantly clear.

----------


## DonGlock26

> My first guess is "Daddy issues".  Second would be "cop rape" or similar bad incident with a police officer.  Third is "bad breakup after dating one".


Or, a weightlifting cop stole his woman.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Viewpoint

> Both parties in the home can be heard telling the officers there was no "domestic" violence.
> Neighbors in dispute often call in Domestic violence reports because they know police will always make an arrest.
> That'll teach em to oppose your planning application.......  Tased and jailed for a false allegation.


In the majority of domestic violence calls, upon arriving police are told by those involved in it that nothing has happened.
Your 2nd statement is just stupid. Have you been arrested for domestic violence?

----------


## 007

> Or, a weightlifting cop stole his woman.


Again, just standing up for what is right.

As for resisting arrest, cops need a reason to arrest you, they also have a duty of care to the community they serve.
That Duty in this case would be to find out what happened before jumping to conclusions.
Resisting= covering your face, preventing a crazed cop from beating you until you are severely hurt/ permanently scarred.
The police union rep for the cops who murdered Kelly Thomas insists to this day that it is impossible to cause death by beating a person in the face with a baton or fist and that Kelly Thomas suffered minor injuries( stone fucking dead is minor).
Cops are trained to escalate a situation, it creates an environment where increased funding can be claimed!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> In the majority of domestic violence calls, upon arriving police are told by those involved in it that nothing has happened.
> Your 2nd statement is just stupid. Have you been arrested for domestic violence?


Nope, I have not.
your childish ad hominem is noted.!
so 
smashing in the door and tazing both occupants of the home serves exactly what purpose?

A potentially deadly weapon  used to do what?
How does tazing the husband and wife help the cop to determine in a domestic incident had occurred?

----------


## Dan40

> Pulling lies out of your ass does not give your argument validity.
> you will learn that as you grow up.
> you have more chance of being killed by a cop than a soldier in the ghan has of being killed by the taliban.


PROVE that ridiculous, childish claim!




Total US soldiers deaths in Afghanistan 01 thru 14


2315 (coalition 3428)

Total deployment under 200,000.

2315/200,000=0.011575




Why post silly inane nonsense?  Absolutely some cops make mistakes, AND some cops are criminally abusive.

I'm over 70 years old. I've had maybe a dozen encounters with police.  None were any kind of a problem.  But some people ARE so stupid as to attempt to give a person carrying a gun, mace, a club, and wearing armour, a hard time over nothing.

People are stupid, obobo was elected president twice.  Cops face that kind of stupidity each day, all day.  And the results are astronomically GOOD.  Not perfect.  Some bad happens, but a tiny percentage.

Curb your paranoia.

----------

Viewpoint (03-24-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

> You forget, all police interactions are with innocent people.


You lose all your credibility by making a obviously ridiculous and false statement such as that one.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Nope, I have not.
> your childish ad hominem is noted.!
> so 
> smashing in the door and tazing both occupants of the home serves exactly what purpose?
> 
> 
> A potentially deadly weapon  used to do what?
> How does tazing the husband and wife help the cop to determine in a domestic incident had occurred?


How old are you kid? You're obviously a stupid child as everyone can see by most of your statements in this thread.

----------


## 007

> PROVE that ridiculous, childish claim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total US soldiers deaths in Afghanistan 01 thru 14
> 
> 
> 2315 (coalition 3428)
> ...


I proved the point with 2 links from different news sources.
I can easily show them again.
you had no problems.
plenty others have.
A hard time over nothing, nothing being ones constitutional rights?

The fact that you believe that the badge, the lethal weaponry, the intimidation, the body arm our and the ability to commit crimes with impunity give police the right to murder speaks volumes.
I have 4 children and one on the way, aged between 25 years old and 10 months old, I don't feel they should be raised to fear the police.
To grovel, to crawl, to suck the dick and swallow, file the report later , because refusing to do so is obstruction or resisting.
what you approve of speaks to your character.

----------


## Perianne

> You forget, all police interactions are with innocent people.





> You lose all your credibility by making a obviously ridiculous and false statement such as that one.


He is saying that all people are innocent until proven otherwise.

----------


## 007

> How old are you kid? Your obviously a stupid child as everyone can see by most of your statements in this thread.


Yet the infantile ad Homs are coming from you!!
I'm well into middle age.

----------


## 007

> You lose all your credibility by making a obviously ridiculous and false statement such as that one.


Why do you hate America, traitor?

----------


## Maximatic

> That's what courts are for.
> (If the occupants feel their rights were violated they can let a jury of their peers decide the facts.)


Right, if a slave feels that the master has violated her rights, which are written and interpreted by the master, she's free to have the matter brought before the master's court, and it's cool, there's no conflict of interests, because the decision is really up to 12 other slaves.

----------

007 (03-24-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

> He is saying that all people are innocent until proven otherwise.


That's not what was stated, it claimed all contact police have with people are with innocent people. Obviously that's not true.

----------


## 007

> That's not what was stated, it claimed all contact police have with people are with innocent people. Obviously that's not true.


The police when in the performance of their duties must, as law enforcement and peace officers, abide by their oath to the constitution.
As such they must presume the innocence of all they encounter and treat that individual with respect.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Yet the infantile ad Homs are coming from you!!
> I'm well into middle age.Why do you hate America, traitor?


You"re the infantile as everyone can see, lying and making further stupid statements won't help you, you stupid little shit!

----------


## 007

Entrapment, he had no pen, so was arrested for not signing!!


But the cop was right , the gun made him so!!

----------


## Viewpoint

> The police when in the performance of their duties must, as law enforcement and peace officers, abide by their oath to the constitution.
> As such they must presume the innocence of all they encounter and treat that individual with respect.


Lying again by claiming you stated something you didn't, won't help you kid. If Perianne hadn't stated what she thought you meant, you wouldn't have tried to retract what you stated.

----------


## 007

Oh dear, the silly child resorts to vile abuse and profanity.

Profanity is a clear sign that the weak minded wishes to make a strong statement!!
Traitors are so vile, look at the language they use!!
Move to North Korea kid, you would fit in there!

----------


## 007

> Lying again by claiming you stated something you didn't, won't help you kid. If Perianne hadn't stated what she thought you meant, you wouldn't had tried to retract what you stated.


Nothing has been retracted, the people the police encounter are innocent.
That's the law, look it up !!
Don't like our laws?
Move to N Korea.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Again, just standing up for what is right.
> 
> As for resisting arrest, cops need a reason to arrest you, they also have a duty of care to the community they serve.
> That Duty in this case would be to find out what happened before jumping to conclusions.
> Resisting= covering your face, preventing a crazed cop from beating you until you are severely hurt/ permanently scarred.
> The police union rep for the cops who murdered Kelly Thomas insists to this day that it is impossible to cause death by beating a person in the face with a baton or fist and that Kelly Thomas suffered minor injuries( stone fucking dead is minor).
> Cops are trained to escalate a situation, it creates an environment where increased funding can be claimed!


You have no idea who is right or wrong. You just assume the police are wrong. You make up lies about them. Why?

You forgot the obstructing part. 

Like asking who everyone was and for ID? That kind of finding out what happened?

No, not cooperating and trying to leave or get past the cop.

Those cops were found NOT GUILTY by a jury. You should be doing some soul searching about how you could be so misled by the internet. 
Kelly was a violent mental and he had assaulted two members of his own family. One of them had a court order to keep him away. That's your angel.

They are trained to restrain a resisting person. The resisting person escalates by continuing to resist.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Oh dear, the silly child resorts to vile abuse and profanity.
> 
> Profanity is a clear sign that the weak minded wishes to make a strong statement!!
> Traitors are so vile, look at the language they use!!
> Move to North Korea kid, you would fit in there!
> 
> Nothing has been retracted, the people the police encounter are innocent.
> That's the law, look it up !!
> Don't like our laws?
> Move to N Korea.


Thanks for proving me right again, you disgusting, lying and stupid little shit. You should quit while your way behind kid, because I'd enjoy you giving me more reasons to humiliate you.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Entrapment, he had no pen, so was arrested for not signing!!
> 
> 
> But the cop was right , the gun made him so!!


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. He kept drawing things out and arguing- and that is refusing to sign and obstruction.

There is a common thread in most of your videos. People acting like assholes and obstructing the police. Then, they want sympathy, when they get charged and taken to jail.

----------


## 007

> You have no idea who is right or wrong. You just assume the police are wrong. You make up lies about them. Why?
> 
> You forgot the obstructing part. 
> 
> Like asking who everyone was and for ID? That kind of finding out what happened?
> 
> No, not cooperating and trying to leave or get past the cop.
> 
> Those cops were found NOT GUILTY by a jury. You should be doing some soul searching about how you could be so misled by the internet. 
> ...


There is a video of Kelly's arrest, he was ill, yes, but he was complying with instructions, you know, sit there, put your hands on your knees etc, he shuffled slightly, non threatening just to become more comfortable, the cop attacked. Kelly tried to escape the deadly assault, unfortunately he didn't.
when cops step out of line, should fight or flight not be an option?
 Or are cops always justified?
 Kelly Thomas is no "hero" he is a victim of police brutality.
On the night he was beaten to death, he was not violent in the slightest.

Back to the police escalating the situation, they attacked, he covered up, tried to flee, covered up and was killed.
one day that cop might decide to escalate on you or your family, what then?
I don't want my kids to be beaten to death for moving an inch whilst in a stress position!!

----------


## 007

> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. He kept drawing things out and arguing- and that is refusing to sign and obstruction.
> 
> There is a common thread in most of your videos. People acting like assholes and obstructing the police. Then, they want sympathy, when they get charged and taken to jail.


He had no pen, so he couldn't sign.
always read before signing, that is your lawfull right, it is also your lawfull right to have questions answered, a constitutional right even.
The right to know the charges against you/ face your accuser.
excercising a constitutional right is neither being an asshole or obstruction.
saying that it is would be treason.

----------


## 007

> Thanks for proving me right again, you disgusting, lying and stupid little shit. You should quit while your way behind kid, because I'd enjoy you giving me more reasons to humiliate you.


All you are doing kid, is ranting, cursing and hurling profanities and abuse.
If you hate The USA feel free to leave.
N Korea would suit you, they hate the USA almost as much as you do!

----------


## 007

Killed for refusing to sit still and be killed!!



fully justified, well deserved , right?

----------


## DonGlock26

> There is a video of Kelly's arrest, he was ill, yes, but he was complying with instructions, you know, sit there, put your hands on your knees etc, he shuffled slightly, non threatening just to become more comfortable, the cop attacked. Kelly tried to escape the deadly assault, unfortunately he didn't.
> when cops step out of line, should fight or flight not be an option?
>  Or are cops always justified?
>  Kelly Thomas is no "hero" he is a victim of police brutality.
> On the night he was beaten to death, he was not violent in the slightest.
> 
> Back to the police escalating the situation, they attacked, he covered up, tried to flee, covered up and was killed.
> one day that cop might decide to escalate on you or your family, what then?
> I don't want my kids to be beaten to death for moving an inch whilst in a stress position!!


The jury acquitted the cops, just like a jury acquitted George Zimmerman. Both juries had to sit though a trial and look at all the evidence. It is not like watching You Tube. 

Kelly kept resisting. That's another common theme in your cases. This isn't rocket science. Resisting arrest can end badly for assholes. The lesson is- don't be an asshole.

Step out of line? Like what? If you are obstructing and acting like an asshole, it is YOU who is stepping out of line. 

No, they aren't always justified. But, two wrongs don't make a right and being an asshole and obstructing is a sure way of making things worse for you. Go complain later. 

No, he's a dead criminal that was a threat to his own family and the public at large.

He was resisting arrest. Your You Tube view lost in a court of law. You should try to figure out how you could be so wrong and who misled you. 


Why would they escalate? I'm not an asshole with an authority problem. My family is not filled with assholes either. Oddly enough, I don't have any problems like this. 

Then, don't teach them to be confrontational, aggressive, obstructive assholes. I think they will be just fine. 

Like I said, the common thread in all of these cases is the obstructing and resisting asshole. Don't be an asshole.

----------


## 007

Another view. Notice the state of his face?
served and protected?

----------


## Maximatic

> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. He kept drawing things out and arguing- and that is refusing to sign and obstruction.
> 
> There is a common thread in most of your videos. People acting like assholes and obstructing the police. Then, they want sympathy, when they get charged and taken to jail.


It's not about the most pragmatic way to behave, given the rules of the game. It's about the game itself. What happened, there, is the cop initiated a confrontation with someone who is not a criminal or even suspected of having committed a crime. Then he tried to compel compliance by threat of force, and, ultimately, introduced force, himself. That's a huge problem. It's obviously a moral problem, but it's also a legal problem because, once this kind of thing becomes legal, law is completely divorced from justice. It is being used to create conflicts rather than prevent or adjudicate them, which is contrary to the ultimate purpose of law.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> He had no pen, so he couldn't sign.
> always read before signing, that is your lawfull right, it is also your lawfull right to have questions answered, a constitutional right even.
> The right to know the charges against you/ face your accuser.
> excercising a constitutional right is neither being an asshole or obstruction.
> saying that it is would be treason.


The officer told him that he was not going to argue the case with him. He was asked multiple times, if he would sign and he would not answer multiple times. He didn't ask for a pen until the officer had enough and ordered him out of the car. He is an asshole and he won the asshole prize of going to jail over a seatbelt/lic plate violation. 

He was arguing and the cop said he was not going to argue in the street. That's what the court date is for. Get it?

He knew what the charges were. That's what he was arguing about. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Killed for refusing to sit still and be killed!!
> 
> 
> 
> fully justified, well deserved , right?


He died as a result of resisting arrest. Remember, the cops were acquitted by a jury.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Another view. Notice the state of his face?
> served and protected?


He looks like he got his ass beat while resisting arrest. That's what happens, when a person resists an arrest. 

Remember, a jury saw all the evidence and acquitted the officers. The lesson is clear. Do not be a violent criminal like this asshole.

----------


## 007

> The jury acquitted the cops, just like a jury acquitted George Zimmerman. Both juries had to sit though a trial and look at all the evidence. It is not like watching You Tube. 
> 
> Kelly kept resisting. That's another common theme in your cases. This isn't rocket science. Resisting arrest can end badly for assholes. The lesson is- don't be an asshole.
> 
> Step out of line? Like what? If you are obstructing and acting like an asshole, it is YOU who is stepping out of line. 
> 
> No, they aren't always justified. But, two wrongs don't make a right and being an asshole and obstructing is a sure way of making things worse for you. Go complain later. 
> 
> No, he's a dead criminal that was a threat to his own family and the public at large.
> ...


He Complied with the confusing and contradictory instructions he was given by the officer, the officers tone was not professional, he was abusive, arrogant and had complete do stain for the man in front of him. A man with a mental illness and clearly confused as to the instructions the officer was giving.
The officer placed his two fists in front of Thomas and said" see these fists"? "they about to fuck you up".
That cop should be off the streets for that threat alone.
public servant, Thomas was a member of the public, mentally Ill and confused.
He did nothing to deserve the threat and was clearly in fear for his life.

with the proper professional non threatening approach an officer should present, this would never have happened.
A badge is not a Licence to abuse.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not about the most pragmatic way to behave, given the rules of the game. It's about the game itself. What happened, there, is the cop initiated a confrontation with someone who is not a criminal or even suspected of having committed a crime. Then he tried to compel compliance by threat of force, and, ultimately, introduced force, himself. That's a huge problem. It's obviously a moral problem, but it's also a legal problem because, once this kind of thing becomes legal, law is completely divorced from justice. It is being used to create conflicts rather than prevent or adjudicate them, which is contrary to the ultimate purpose of law.


How's that? The idiot was asked repeatedly if he would sign and he wouldn't give a straight answer. He continued to argue about the case, when the officer said that he wasn't going to argue with him (a good idea and an attempt at deescalation that the asshole didn't want). He never asked for a pen until the officer had enough of his antics. If you keep preventing an officer from going about his duties, you are going to get charged with obstruction and arrested. It's as simple as that. 

If you obstructed a judge in court, what do you think would happen to you?

----------


## 007

> He died as a result of resisting arrest. Remember, the cops were acquitted by a jury.


I know the details of the trial.
do you believe the cop was fully professional in the way he spoke to Thomas?
"see these fists, they about to fuck you up"?
That the defense managed to dehumanize him to the jury and play on their fears of the dangerously mentally I'll is neither her or there.
The cop intended to Fuck him up, declared his intent to do so and continued in that intent.
Is that how cops should carry out their duties?

----------


## DonGlock26

> He Complied with the confusing and contradictory instructions he was given by the officer, the officers tone was not professional, he was abusive, arrogant and had complete do stain for the man in front of him. A man with a mental illness and clearly confused as to the instructions the officer was giving.
> The officer placed his two fists in front of Thomas and said" see these fists"? "they about to fuck you up".
> That cop should be off the streets for that threat alone.
> public servant, Thomas was a member of the public, mentally Ill and confused.
> He did nothing to deserve the threat and was clearly in fear for his life.
> 
> with the proper professional non threatening approach an officer should present, this would never have happened.
> A badge is not a Licence to abuse.


He refused to extend his legs and put his hands on his knees at the same time. He didn't want to be in a position where it would be difficult to escape which is exactly what he did. He may have been unprofessional in his speech. Then again, maybe Kelly was a known homeless criminal. Confused or drunk?

The threat was unprofessional. I think he said it to intimidate Kelly into not resisting. I wouldn't be surprised, if Kelly was know to the police as an asshole. After all, we are talking about a piece of shit that assaulted his own family and terrorized them so badly that one of them got a restraining order. That's your angel. Do you worry about you kids being stabbed or raped by a homeless violent criminal like Kelly? No, you worry that your kids may be an asshole and get beat by the cops. LOL!!!

Yeah, he was so confused that he had the cops called on him for trying to get into cars. He was so confused that he was able to be a smart ass to the cop. That dog won't hunt.

You have no way of know that Kelly would have gone peacefully to jail. His history of violence towards his own family and his argumentative and obstructive actions towards the police show that he likely would not have complied. 

First off, Kelly should have kept his filthy hands off of other people's cars. Secondly, he should have just did what the officer told him to do instead of argue with him and defy him. He should have never resisted.

----------


## 007

> How's that? The idiot was asked repeatedly if he would sign and he wouldn't give a straight answer. He continued to argue about the case, when the officer said that he wasn't going to argue with him (a good idea and an attempt at deescalation that the asshole didn't want). He never asked for a pen until the officer had enough of his antics. If you keep preventing an officer from going about his duties, you are going to get charged with obstruction and arrested. It's as simple as that. 
> 
> If you obstructed a judge in court, what do you think would happen to you?


a cop is not a judge, the guy asked questions pertaining to the charge leveled against him. A constitutional right.
The cop asked him if he was refusing to sign, the victim repeatedly said he intended to.
The cop deliberately didn't give him the pen, if he answered I can't sign it, that's a refusal!!
Remember, trained to escalate!!

----------


## Maximatic

> How's that? The idiot was asked repeatedly if he would sign and he wouldn't give a straight answer. He continued to argue about the case, when the officer said that he wasn't going to argue with him (a good idea and an attempt at deescalation that the asshole didn't want). He never asked for a pen until the officer had enough of his antics. If you keep preventing an officer from going about his duties, you are going to get charged with obstruction and arrested. It's as simple as that. 
> 
> If you obstructed a judge in court, what do you think would happen to you?


If I hadn't just written it, my answer to this would be something like what I just wrote. Your answer presupposes the legal framework in which that cop is operating. I'm saying that framework in which this situation is normal IS the problem. Then I gave the reason for it being a problem:


It's obviously a moral problem, but it's also a legal problem because,  once this kind of thing becomes legal, law is completely divorced from  justice. It is being used to create conflicts rather than prevent or  adjudicate them, which is contrary to the ultimate purpose of law.

----------


## 007

> He refused to extend his legs and put his hands on his knees at the same time. He didn't want to be in a position where it would be difficult to escape which is exactly what he did. He may have been unprofessional in his speech. Then again, maybe Kelly was a known homeless criminal. Confused or drunk?
> 
> The threat was unprofessional. I think he said it to intimidate Kelly into not resisting. I wouldn't be surprised, if Kelly was know to the police as an asshole. After all, we are talking about a piece of shit that assaulted his own family and terrorized them so badly that one of them got a restraining order. That's your angel. Do you worry about you kids being stabbed or raped by a homeless violent criminal like Kelly? No, you worry that your kids may be an asshole and get beat by the cops. LOL!!!
> 
> Yeah, he was so confused that he had the cops called on him for trying to get into cars. He was so confused that he was able to be a smart ass to the cop. That dog won't hunt.


So he deserved to die ?
 Do you have details of his terrorizing?
I have a restraining order against a local asshole, he once blew smoke in my 2 year olds face( he was 13 months at the time).
Violence could be one punch, that makes him a scumbag?
 Ok, he was a violent scumbag, just not that night.
did he beat his family to death?
is it a cops job to mete out punishment?
The position the cop had him in is called a stress position.
a sitting stress position to be exact.
considered to be a form of torture and banned from use by NATO troops.
it's all on the cop .
can you support any of your claims about Kelly Thomas?
A violent thug who terrorized his family , used knives and raped kids?
substantiate with evidence.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I know the details of the trial.
> do you believe the cop was fully professional in the way he spoke to Thomas?
> "see these fists, they about to fuck you up"?
> That the defense managed to dehumanize him to the jury and play on their fears of the dangerously mentally I'll is neither her or there.
> The cop intended to Fuck him up, declared his intent to do so and continued in that intent.
> Is that how cops should carry out their duties?


Then, why are you acting like Kelly was some innocent victim? 

It depends. If he knew Kelly was a criminal and an violent man, then putting him on notice might have been the right thing to do. If he didn't know Kelly and said that to everyone, then he was unprofessional. The problem with your video is that we don't see what happened prior to it and it isn't very clear. Kelly may have been making expressions that told the officer that he was dealing with an asshole. 

He was a dangerous mentally ill man. I've already caught you up on that. 

There was no "fucking him up" until Kelly took off and resisted arrest. Kelly brought that upon himself. That's why the jury acquitted the cops.

It's up to the resisting asshole how their duties get carried out. Kelly could have complied and he'd still be alive terrorizing the neighborhood and his family. 

That would be your storybook happy ending.

----------


## 007

> Look everyone the stupid kid is spewing profanities, but the kid doesn't like it when anyone else does, what a two-faced little stupid shit the kid is.


I'm quoting the language the cop used you half wit.
wow, you really are braindead!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> a cop is not a judge, the guy asked questions pertaining to the charge leveled against him. A constitutional right.
> The cop asked him if he was refusing to sign, the victim repeatedly said he intended to.
> The cop deliberately didn't give him the pen, if he answered I can't sign it, that's a refusal!!
> Remember, trained to escalate!!


You find that part in the constitution that gives him a right to obstruct a police officer.

He repeatedly refused to say yes. 

He never asked for a pen until the cop had enough of his antics.

The cop deescalated by refusing to argue the case in the street with the asshole, yet you of all people give him zero credit.

----------


## DonGlock26

> If I hadn't just written it, my answer to this would be something like what I just wrote. Your answer presupposes the legal framework in which that cop is operating. I'm saying that framework in which this situation is normal IS the problem. Then I gave the reason for it being a problem:
> 
> 
> It's obviously a moral problem, but it's also a legal problem because,  once this kind of thing becomes legal, law is completely divorced from  justice. It is being used to create conflicts rather than prevent or  adjudicate them, which is contrary to the ultimate purpose of law.


Cops don't make the laws. What part of the law don't you like?

----------


## hoytmonger

What's private property? What rights? 

And people wonder why cops get shot.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Cops don't make the laws. What part of the law don't you like?


That's right, cops just follow orders... that's what the Nazis said in Nuremberg.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Originally Posted by *007* 
> _I know the details of the trial.
> do you believe the cop was fully professional in the way he spoke to Thomas?
> "see these fists, they about to fuck you up"?
> That the defense managed to dehumanize him to the jury and play on their fears of the dangerously mentally I'll is neither her or there.
> The cop intended to Fuck him up, declared his intent to do so and continued in that intent.
> Is that how cops should carry out their duties?
> _


_
Your statement , not the cops,  you liar._

----------


## DonGlock26

> So he deserved to die ?
>  Do you have details of his terrorizing?
> I have a restraining order against a local asshole, he once blew smoke in my 2 year olds face( he was 13 months at the time).
> Violence could be one punch, that makes him a scumbag?
>  Ok, he was a violent scumbag, just not that night.
> did he beat his family to death?
> is it a cops job to mete out punishment?
> The position the cop had him in is called a stress position.
> a sitting stress position to be exact.
> ...


I never said he deserved to die. He did bring his death upon himself. 

I thought you knew all the facts of the trial? 

It was the officers job to subdue him. Kelly resisted so hard and so long that he sustained injuries that killed him. He should not have fought with the police.

LOL!!! Stress position? Are you kidding me? 

If you knew the details of the trial as you claim, you would know exactly what kind of criminal Kelly was. You claimed to know all about the trial, so why are you suddenly acting dumb?

I never said Kelly raped kids or used knives. Homeless criminals do. Do you worry about criminals harming your kids or just cops? LOL!!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's right, cops just follow orders... that's what the Nazis said in Nuremberg.


Like what? Seatbelt laws?

----------


## 007

> Then, why are you acting like Kelly was some innocent victim? 
> 
> It depends. If he knew Kelly was a criminal and an violent man, then putting him on notice might have been the right thing to do. If he didn't know Kelly and said that to everyone, then he was unprofessional. The problem with your video is that we don't see what happened prior to it and it isn't very clear. Kelly may have been making expressions that told the officer that he was dealing with an asshole. 
> 
> He was a dangerous mentally ill man. I've already caught you up on that. 
> 
> There was no "fucking him up" until Kelly took off and resisted arrest. Kelly brought that upon himself. That's why the jury acquitted the cops.
> 
> It's up to the resisting asshole how their duties get carried out. Kelly could have complied and he'd still be alive terrorizing the neighborhood and his family. 
> ...


You haven't proven your claims that he was violent, terrorized anyone, stabbed raped or abused anyone.
There is no evidence to show he deserved to be spokento like an animal, threatened, then beaten to death.
Did you get exited listening to his screams of terror?

----------


## 007

> Like what? Seatbelt laws?


Few cops follow seatbelt laws!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> You haven't proven your claims that he was violent, terrorized anyone, stabbed raped or abused anyone.
> There is no evidence to show he deserved to be spokento like an animal, threatened, then beaten to death.
> Did you get exited listening to his screams of terror?


Why would I have to prove it? It was all brought out in trial and you said you knew all about the trial. So you already know.

There was evidence enough to get the cops acquitted. You are wrong and the jury proves it. 

I'm laughing at your emotional irrationality. That's about it.

----------

Viewpoint (03-24-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Few cops follow seatbelt laws!!


It's probably from all the steroids, right?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Viewpoint (03-24-2014)

----------


## 007

> I never said he deserved to die. He did bring his death upon himself. 
> 
> I thought you knew all the facts of the trial? 
> 
> It was the officers job to subdue him. Kelly resisted so hard and so long that he sustained injuries that killed him. He should not have fought with the police.
> 
> LOL!!! Stress position? Are you kidding me? 
> 
> If you knew the details of the trial as you claim, you would know exactly what kind of criminal Kelly was. You claimed to know all about the trial, so why are you suddenly acting dumb?
> ...


One can defend against assault by criminals, but when the criminal wears a badge.......
If the cops knew Kelly, his history and mental condition, they should have taken that into consideration.
A mental illness, like schizophrenia is caused by physical problems in the brain, usually a chemical imbalance or other organic defect.
Abusing him, criminalizing him and calling him a scumbag for things outside his controll or choice is barbaric.
would you cheer for psychopathic cops beating a diabetic to death?
diabetes is also a chemical imbalance.......

----------


## 007

> Why would I have to prove it? It was all brought out in trial and you said you knew all about the trial. So you already know.
> 
> There was evidence enough to get the cops acquitted. You are wrong and the jury proves it. 
> 
> I'm laughing at your emotional irrationality. That's about it.


Nothing emotional in it.
innocent or guilty of murder, they are a menace to society as shown by("you see these fists , they about to fuck you up "), or is threat and intimidation what you want from your police?

----------


## Maximatic

> Cops don't make the laws. What part of the law don't you like?


That a party is immune to it.

----------


## 007

> It's probably from all the steroids, right?


Usually arrogant disregard for laws.

----------


## DonGlock26

> One can defend against assault by criminals, but when the criminal wears a badge.......
> If the cops knew Kelly, his history and mental condition, they should have taken that into consideration.
> A mental illness, like schizophrenia is caused by physical problems in the brain, usually a chemical imbalance or other organic defect.
> Abusing him, criminalizing him and calling him a scumbag for things outside his controll or choice is barbaric.
> would you cheer for psychopathic cops beating a diabetic to death?
> diabetes is also a chemical imbalance.......


The criminals are the ones resisting arrest. 

I think they did. Kelly appears to have acted true to form. 

Yeah, they should have just let him prey on the public and his family. 

Have they?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Usually arrogant disregard for laws.


Do you respect seatbelt laws?

----------


## DonGlock26

> That a party is immune to it.


And, how does your issue apply to that case?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Nothing emotional in it.
> innocent or guilty of murder, they are a menace to society as shown by("you see these fists , they about to fuck you up "), or is threat and intimidation what you want from your police?


You are extremely emotional. That's why you are making wild statements and name-calling. 

The menace to society is dead. 

I want the police to deal effectively with the scum of the Earth criminals. If they want to fight the cops, then I want the cops to subdue them and not get injured. If the criminals get hurt or killed, that is their fault. Remember- don't be an asshole.

----------


## 007

He suffered an illness.
Nothing in the trial showed anything about his being a menace, or terrorizing.
You are being emotional and dishonest.
What act of terror was he convicted of?
He was a bum, don't meen he should be violently treated by police.
He was also schizophrenic. 
A physical condition affecting the brain.
But you hate people with organic chemical imbalances.
Wouldn't it be nice if the cops had killed this scumbag menace to society;-


You would have been in ecstasy !

----------


## 007

Careful now, this one could push you over the edge of pig worship orgasm!


Deserved every kick!!
Should have complied!!

----------


## 007

Our piggies who abuse those who pay their salaries, I get a hardon when you beat people
Whatever you do, whoever you do it to, must be an asshole, Amen.


Another scumbag meted out some justice!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> He suffered an illness.
> Nothing in the trial showed anything about his being a menace, or terrorizing.
> You are being emotional and dishonest.
> What act of terror was he convicted of?
> He was a bum, don't meen he should be violently treated by police.
> He was also schizophrenic. 
> A physical condition affecting the brain.
> But you hate people with organic chemical imbalances.
> Wouldn't it be nice if the cops had killed this scumbag menace to society;-
> ...


I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!

The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 

I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 

But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Careful now, this one could push you over the edge of pig worship orgasm!
> 
> 
> Deserved every kick!!
> Should have complied!!



Jeeze, that guy could have killed someone. They are like drunk drivers, when they get that way. If they can't control their illness, they should lose their licenses before they wipe out a family.

----------


## Maximatic

> And, how does your issue apply to that case?


The cop represents the party immune to law.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Our piggies who abuse those who pay their salaries, I get a hardon when you beat people
> Whatever you do, whoever you do it to, must be an asshole, Amen.
> 
> 
> Another scumbag meted out some justice!!


That was just plain boring. 

If they can't drive safely, they should not be behind the wheel. 





> *Driver who killed girl during diabetic episode gets four years in prison*
> 
> _Posted: Mar 13, 2014 8:56 PM EDT__Updated: Mar 13, 2014 9:27 PM EDT_By Kaitlyn Bolduc - email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me guess, you could care less because he's not a cop.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Diabetic driver who mowed down and killed woman and her dog jailed*
> 
> 
> A DIABETIC who mowed down and killed a woman and her wolfhound dog has been jailed for three-and-a-half years and banned from driving for life.
> Alan Clark, 58, suffered a hypoglycaemic attack after failing to check his blood. His 4x4 mounted a pavement hitting mum-of-two Sandra Toner, 51.
> Clark, of Waltham Abbey, Essex, admitted causing death by dangerous driving at Chelmsford crown court and was said to be extremely remorseful.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...ed-down-141887


He's a victim to you??  :Thinking:

----------


## DonGlock26

> March 18, 2014 - 10:58am
> *
> Driver’s diabetic episode cited in Monday fatal crash*
> 
> 
> 
> (Review-Journal File Photo)
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, he's a diabetic.

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?


Show statistics that prove that the mentally ill are more harmfull than others( nb most mentally ill people are completely harmless).
You have no evidence again.
Diabetics, in low sugar shock( hypoglycemia) can go into convulsions that could injure others.
Diabetics are scum who deserve a beating!!

I'm not a cop hater.
I'm a thug hater, uniformed or not.
I have the utmost respect for police.
They should return the courtesy.
They are public servants, not political enforcers after all, am I correct?

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?





> He's a victim to you??


Not a victim, he deserves to be beaten to death in your mind?
All the ill?
Diabetics?
Autistics?
Schizophrenics?
Cancer patients?
Kill em all?
Is that it Adolf?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Show statistics that prove that the mentally ill are more harmfull than others( nb most mentally ill people are completely harmless).
> You have no evidence again.
> Diabetics, in low sugar shock( hypoglycemia) can go into convulsions that could injure others.
> Diabetics are scum who deserve a beating!!
> 
> I'm not a cop hater.
> I'm a thug hater, uniformed or not.
> I have the utmost respect for police.
> They should return the courtesy.
> They are public servants, not political enforcers after all, am I correct?


We aren't talking about all mental illness. Kelly was a schizophrenic. They can be very dangerous. Kelly was a violent criminal who assaulted two family members. But, you already knew that from the trial that did not go your way. LOL!!

Convulsions? They can act like drunks way before convulsions. You really don't know shit about diabetics, do you? 

Yes, you are a cop-hater because of your childish absolute statements. 

You have zero respect for the police. You've made that abundantly clear. 

Yes, and citizens have to obey the law, am I correct?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Not a victim, he deserves to be beaten to death in your mind?
> All the ill?
> Diabetics?
> Autistics?
> Schizophrenics?
> Cancer patients?
> Kill em all?
> Is that it Adolf?


The only person saying that people deserve to be beat to death is you. People that die because they chose to resist arrest, assault the police, or OD on drugs bring that fate upon themselves. Is that concept over your head?

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?





> He's a victim to you??





> The only person saying that people deserve to be beat to death is you. People that die because they chose to resist arrest, assault the police, or OD on drugs bring that fate upon themselves. Is that concept over your head?


Did the video show resistance?
What resistance?
Covering up to protect yourself after a cop says " see these fists? They about to fuck you up"
He resisted a murderous assault, died screaming in terror.
Begging for mercy.
But you copophiles believe that cops can do no wrong!!

----------


## 007

> Regardless, you still typed it and posted it, you two faced and lying stupid little shit.


And you feel that quoting evidence is equal to the abuse you hurl?

It's like a witness saying " fuck you your honor" to a judge in court

Or someone saying " I heard the suspect say 'fuck you' your honour "

One is profane abuse( as you are wont to hurl) ,the other reporting what was said in an honest and accurate manner, ie my posts.

----------


## 007

Your statement , not the cops,  you liar.[/I][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
My quote, cops statement.
Watch the video, he put on the gloves before he declared his intent.
That being;-
"see these fists? They about to fuck you up ".
What he said, what I reported.
A retard wouldn't see the difference.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Did the video show resistance?
> What resistance?
> Covering up to protect yourself after a cop says " see these fists? They about to fuck you up"
> He resisted a murderous assault, died screaming in terror.
> Begging for mercy.
> But you copophiles believe that cops can do no wrong!!


Yes, he lied about his name, he fled, and resisted handcuffing for several minutes. Did you even watch the whole tape???? I thought you knew about all this because you knew what happened at trial. Did you tell a lie?

----------


## Perianne

I like it when the dogs bite the bad guys.  The dogs seem to enjoy it.

----------


## Maximatic

So he was killed for lying to and running away from the guys who killed him?

----------


## Perianne

> I like it when the dogs bite the bad guys.  The dogs seem to enjoy it.


Yeah, me too!

Dog bites bad guy starting at 1:50.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I like it when the dogs bite the bad guys.  The dogs seem to enjoy it.


I'll be the cops starve them and only feed them the human flesh of libertarian virgins (very hard to find these days). LOL!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> So he was killed for lying to and running away from the guys who killed him?


He died because he resisted handcuffing for several minutes. Watch the tapes, if you want to form an educated opinion.

----------


## Maximatic

I don't see why we need all these posts in here. Can't someone just post a list of the crimes he was killed for?

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?





> He's a victim to you??





> We aren't talking about all mental illness. Kelly was a schizophrenic. They can be very dangerous. Kelly was a violent criminal who assaulted two family members. But, you already knew that from the trial that did not go your way. LOL!!
> 
> Convulsions? They can act like drunks way before convulsions. You really don't know shit about diabetics, do you? 
> 
> Yes, you are a cop-hater because of your childish absolute statements. 
> 
> You have zero respect for the police. You've made that abundantly clear. 
> 
> Yes, and citizens have to obey the law, am I correct?


Schizophrenics are no more dangerous as a group than librarians, schoolteachers, iron workers, diabetics or anyone else.
Why do you refuse to support your claims with, you know, evidence??
Show that schizophrenics are more dangerous.
My mother, her brother were both diabetics.
I worked with a diabetic for years.

Cops jump in without thinking and kick a diabetic six times in the face, that's ok in your mind?

Wow!!
All violence is justified if the state meets it out?
There are no absolutes in my statements. Violence with a badge is still violence.
Thuggish police have no business being police, eg " see these fists? They about to fuck you up " that is not acceptable language for a public servant to use toward a member of the public.
It is not acceptable for a cop to shoot an unarmed man, in handcuffs, laying on his belly on a train platform, on the back because he is angry at having to work New Year's Eve, justify that?
It is not justifiable for cops to smash a door in  at a private home and execute an unarmed teen as he uses the bathroom.
Yet these things continue to happen, copophiles  continue to support this violent thuggery and excuse it by vilifying the victims.
You probably even support the cops who beat Marcus Jeter and lied about the facts of his case!!

Cop hater?
No.
Thug hater.
If a thug wears a badge he is the most dangerous kind of thug.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> He died because he resisted handcuffing for several minutes. Watch the tapes, if you want to form an educated opinion.


There are too many videos. Which one is it?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yeah, me too!
> 
> Dog bites bad guy starting at 1:50.



Awe, the robber got a boo-boo. That's sad. 

Remember, according to the cop haters, a dog bite is nothing to be concerned about. Just walk it off.

----------

Perianne (03-24-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> There are too many videos. Which one is it?


Post #117. The first one has Kelly lying and claiming that he doesn't speak English. The second one shows him resisting, fleeing, and resisting again.

Here's the thing that really scrambles the minds of the cop haters. Kelly is screaming "ok", "dad", etc., but the video clearly shows that he continues to resist handcuffing and actually gets supine and kicks at another officer. The cops verbally discuss that they think he is on drugs because he fought for so long.

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?





> He's a victim to you??





> The only person saying that people deserve to be beat to death is you. People that die because they chose to resist arrest, assault the police, or OD on drugs bring that fate upon themselves. Is that concept over your head?


I've not said anyone should be beaten to death, covering your self to prevent assault should not be called resisting.
Cops initiate violence, then escalate the violence when the victim covers their face, fear will not allow the victim to uncover his face because he knows it will be smashed when he does!!
Start at the beginning, the cops initiated the assault for no reason, they know the victim will curl up in terror, remember, police are trained to escalate.
If they are screaming you are not hitting hard enough is the training they recieve!!
Fear is resistance?

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Perianne



----------

DonGlock26 (03-24-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I've not said anyone should be beaten to death, covering your self to prevent assault should not be called resisting.
> Cops initiate violence, then escalate the violence when the victim covers their face, fear will not allow the victim to uncover his face because he knows it will be smashed when he does!!
> Start at the beginning, the cops initiated the assault for no reason, they know the victim will curl up in terror, remember, police are trained to escalate.


Sorry pal, resisting arrest and resisting handcuffing is not "preventing assault".

----------


## DonGlock26

> 


Don't bring a pop can to a double dog fight.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Perianne (03-24-2014)

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?





> He's a victim to you??





> Post #117. The first one has Kelly lying and claiming that he doesn't speak English. The second one shows him resisting, fleeing, and resisting again.
> 
> Here's the thing that really scrambles the minds of the cop haters. Kelly is screaming "ok", "dad", etc., but the video clearly shows that he continues to resist handcuffing and actually gets supine and kicks at another officer. The cops verbally discuss that they think he is on drugs because he fought for so long.


You forgot how the cop put on the gloves clenched his two fists in the compliant but confused mans face and said " see these fists, they about to fuck yo up" he swung for the guy, the guy ran ( fear) cops began beating him , he curled up in a ball ( fear ) the beating continued.
Fear reaction is not resisting, police know to punch the face to cause the person to cover up, they know the fear reaction, cops are trained to escalate.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> You forgot how the cop put on the gloves clenched his two fists in the compliant but confused mans face and said " see these fists, they about to fuck yo up" he swung for the guy, the guy ran ( fear) cops began beating him , he curled up in a ball ( fear ) the beating continued.
> Fear reaction is not resisting, police know to punch the face to cause the person to cover up, they know the fear reaction, cops are trained to escalate.


I didn't forget anything. In fact, the first video in post #117 showed that Kelly was a lying POS and that the cops just wanted to ID him and check his backpack for stolen property.

The second video shows him resisting for several minutes, which discredits you immensely. You lose. 

That's why the jury watched the video evidence of Kelly resisting arrest for several minutes and acquitted the officers based on the evidence.

----------


## 007

> I thought Kelly was demonized in the trial? LOL!!!!
> 
> The mentally ill are hardly harmless. People like Kelly murder all the time. 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. You on the other hand are a cop-hater. 
> 
> But, they didn't. That's a snuff film you'll never get to experience. Sad?





> He's a victim to you??





> I didn't forget anything. In fact, the first video in post #117 showed that Kelly was a lying POS and that the cops just wanted to ID him and check his backpack for stolen property.
> 
> The second video shows him resisting for several minutes, which discredits you immensely. You lose. 
> 
> That's why the jury watched the video evidence of Kelly resisting arrest for several minutes and acquitted the officers based on the evidence.


A fear reaction is a basic human defense mechanism.
That it is made a crime when a cop initiates it dosent cause you any concern?
Locking your arms in fear is not hurting anyone, it should not warrent extreme and deadly force, whatever copophile juries might say.
Reasonable force, reasonable enough to end a threat, Thomas was no threat to those cops, they initiated violence, one showed intent, malice and forethought when he said that his fists were about to fuck him up.
If you said that, without carrying out the threat, you may still be arrested.
But not this cop.
Badges put you above the law?

----------


## Maximatic

That's called murder.

They initiated the dispute, instigated the conflict, initiated force, and then beat him to death.

It isn't even questionable. There's no debate to be had. They murdered him.

I don't care how many pens are involved, or who holds them. You can't redefine murder.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> A fear reaction is a basic human defense mechanism.
> That it is made a crime when a cop initiates it dosent cause you any concern?
> Locking your arms in fear is not hurting anyone, it should not warrent extreme and deadly force, whatever copophile juries might say.
> Reasonable force, reasonable enough to end a threat, Thomas was no threat to those cops, they initiated violence, one showed intent, malice and forethought when he said that his fists were about to fuck him up.
> If you said that, without carrying out the threat, you may still be arrested.
> But not this cop.
> Badges put you above the law?


They can use reasonable force to subdue and restrain a resisting suspect. Are you completely ignorant of this topic? Man........shaking head.....

----------


## Maximatic

> A fear reaction is a basic human defense mechanism.
> That it is made a crime when a cop initiates it dosent cause you any concern?
> Locking your arms in fear is not hurting anyone, it should not warrent extreme and deadly force, whatever copophile juries might say.
> Reasonable force, reasonable enough to end a threat, Thomas was no threat to those cops, they initiated violence, one showed intent, malice and forethought when he said that his fists were about to fuck him up.
> If you said that, without carrying out the threat, you may still be arrested.
> But not this cop.
> Badges put you above the law?


It's not made a crime. What they did *is unlawful*. Any legislation that requires or allows for it is unlawful.

----------


## 007

> They can use reasonable force to subdue and restrain a resisting suspect. Are you completely ignorant of this topic? Man........shaking head.....


So a fear reaction is resisting?
Why were they restraining him, did they explain why he was being arrested, or did they never inform him, just assaulted him till he tried to run away, then continues their brutal and murderous assault.
There is no justification for what they did.
They initiated the violence. Cops are trained to escalate!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's called murder.
> 
> They initiated the dispute, instigated the conflict, initiated force, and then beat him to death.
> 
> It isn't even questionable. There's no debate to be had. They murdered him.
> 
> I don't care how many pens are involved, or who holds them. You can't redefine murder.



They were called to the scene of a man breaking into cars. Their duty is to investigate crimes. Kelly instigated it by lying, being uncooperative, and getting up and into the officer's face. 

They didn't beat him to death. Kelly died because he resisted handcuffing for several minutes. That's why a jury acquitted them. The jury served as a check to a political prosecution and a media-driven lynch mob mentality not unlike the Trayvon Martin disgrace. 

Why? Because of your screen-name? In the real world, this case is over and the officers were found to be not guilty. 

I don't care how many computer keys you tapped on, the verdict stands- no murder.

The take away lessons are- don't be a criminal. Don't resist handcuffing. And, don't try to smash a neighborhood watchman's head into the concrete.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not made a crime. What they did *is unlawful*. Any legislation that requires or allows for it is unlawful.


Why? Because you said so? So the California vagrants should be allowed to run amuck?

I'll tell you you what. Get rid of the police and those vagrants would just be gunned down real quick. 

Is that what you want?

----------


## 007

Notice here, when the professional cop handles the prisoner there is no resistance.
When the violent cop attacks, the resistance begins again.
Remember "escalate"!
Escalate the situation, more units respond , more injuries to the perp, more crimes in the log, more money for the department.
When fear is called resistance, you can terrorise your victim into jail!

----------



----------


## DonGlock26

> So a fear reaction is resisting?
> Why were they restraining him, did they explain why he was being arrested, or did they never inform him, just assaulted him till he tried to run away, then continues their brutal and murderous assault.
> There is no justification for what they did.
> They initiated the violence. Cops are trained to escalate!!


Resisting arrest is resisting arrest. 

You don't even know what was said? Holy cow....

The police can subdue criminals with force. You don't seem to be able to grasp this point.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Notice here, when the professional cop handles the prisoner there is no resistance.
> When the violent cop attacks, the resistance begins again.
> Remember "escalate"!
> Escalate the situation, more units respond , more injuries to the perp, more crimes in the log, more money for the department.
> When fear is called resistance, you can terrorise your victim into jail!



How many different times are you going to switch to a different case? LOL!!!

See this fleeing suspect murdered an innocent person:

----------


## hoytmonger

> They were called to the scene of a man breaking into cars. Their duty is to investigate crimes. Kelly instigated it by lying, being uncooperative, and getting up and into the officer's face. 
> 
> They didn't beat him to death. Kelly died because he resisted handcuffing for several minutes. That's why a jury acquitted them. The jury served as a check to a political prosecution and a media-driven lynch mob mentality not unlike the Trayvon Martin disgrace. 
> 
> Why? Because of your screen-name? In the real world, this case is over and the officers were found to be not guilty. 
> 
> I don't care how many computer keys you tapped on, the verdict stands- no murder.
> 
> The take away lessons are- don't be a criminal. Don't resist handcuffing. And, don't try to smash a neighborhood watchman's head into the concrete.


The cops are murderers.

George Zimmerman is a murderer.

Worked for OJ too.

----------


## Maximatic

> They were called to the scene of a man breaking into cars. Their duty is to investigate crimes. Kelly instigated it by lying, being uncooperative, and getting up and into the officer's face. 
> 
> They didn't beat him to death. Kelly died because he resisted handcuffing for several minutes. That's why a jury acquitted them. The jury served as a check to a political prosecution and a media-driven lynch mob mentality not unlike the Trayvon Martin disgrace. 
> 
> Why? Because of your screen-name? In the real world, this case is over and the officers were found to be not guilty. 
> 
> I don't care how many computer keys you tapped on, the verdict stands- no murder.
> 
> The take away lessons are- don't be a criminal. Don't resist handcuffing. And, don't try to smash a neighborhood watchman's head into the concrete.


The bed you're making, there, is one that your children will have to lay in. If you think that rearing them to be good will ensure that they stay out of "trouble", you're mistaken, because the world you are helping to create is not one where good is defined as what is good. Is it?

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> The cops are murderers.
> 
> George Zimmerman is a murderer.
> 
> Worked for OJ too.


This is just madness...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Utter lunatics are swarming this forum....

----------


## DonGlock26

> The cops are murderers.
> 
> George Zimmerman is a murderer.
> 
> Worked for OJ too.


No, they are not. OJ is though. LOL!

Hey, get rid of the cops. I'm tired of paying for prisons anyway. The neighbors will take care of the thieves and rapists with shotguns and a rope. Everyone will be happy.

----------


## DonGlock26

> This is just madness...


Some people can get really wound up by Moonbat websites on the internet.

----------


## 007

> They were called to the scene of a man breaking into cars. Their duty is to investigate crimes. Kelly instigated it by lying, being uncooperative, and getting up and into the officer's face. 
> 
> They didn't beat him to death. Kelly died because he resisted handcuffing for several minutes. That's why a jury acquitted them. The jury served as a check to a political prosecution and a media-driven lynch mob mentality not unlike the Trayvon Martin disgrace. 
> 
> Why? Because of your screen-name? In the real world, this case is over and the officers were found to be not guilty. 
> 
> I don't care how many computer keys you tapped on, the verdict stands- no murder.
> 
> The take away lessons are- don't be a criminal. Don't resist handcuffing. And, don't try to smash a neighborhood watchman's head into the concrete.


Don't resist handcuffing?
When you are in fear for your life it is impossible to release hands wrapped around yourself for protection.
I have shown repeatedly how police INITIATE violence to submissive subjects in order to cause a fear reaction, punches to the face, kicks to the head, it is planned because they know what the automatic psychological reaction will be.
Cops are trained to escalate.
When tge cop threw the first punch Thomas was sat legs out hands on knees and head down as the cop instructed.
Cop putting on latex gloves, puts his fists under Thomas nose and says these fists are about to fuck you up.
Then the cop punches a compliant member of the public.
Was it ever established as a fact that Kelly was breaking into cars?

What do to do when punched?
Let your guard down?
Run?
Stand still and let more punches land.

----------



----------


## 007

Being uncooperative?
That's a constitutional right.
Lying, fuck it, let's beat all liars to death.
You cherry picked and selectively edited a part of a post made by me, dishonesty? Lies?
Do you deserve to die?
The cop caused the beating by punching a non violent non resisting detainee.
After promising to fuck him up.
He did not resist, he was in terror and could not comply.
The police are trained to escalate.

----------


## 007

> Resisting arrest is resisting arrest. 
> 
> You don't even know what was said? Holy cow....
> 
> The police can subdue criminals with force. You don't seem to be able to grasp this point.


The force must be reasonable, if the SUSPECT( not criminal) is using force, police may use reasonable minimum force to subdue.
When police initiate violence agains a compliant detainee and he curls up to protect himself in a fear reaction, that is not resisting.
That is not reasonable and that is excessive.
Police are trained to escalate.
Look at the last couple of videos I posted.
The professional cop pulling the thug cop off the cuffed prisoner.
The prisoner becomes compliant when the violent cop is pushed away, by the good cop.
Rolls away, wriggles  , screams  etc when the thug attacks again.
Cops are trained to escalate!

----------


## hoytmonger

> No, they are not. OJ is though. LOL!
> 
> Hey, get rid of the cops. I'm tired of paying for prisons anyway. The neighbors will take care of the thieves and rapists with shotguns and a rope. Everyone will be happy.


Your advocacy for tyranny is evident. Why do you feel it's a crime for a person to defend themselves?

The cops were the aggressors, George Zimmerman was the aggressor... and you suggest that because a jury acquitted them, they are then innocent of criminality. But not OJ.

Your views are paradoxical and illogical.

----------


## Maximatic

I'm getting curious as to a limit to what you guys will justify in the *name* of law and order. Now don't confuse what you defend, the name of law, with actual law, because by the way you have defined it, anything that can be imagined can become "law". 

What's the limit? Is there any point where you draw a line?


You're already justifying murder. What else is left? Murder on a large scale, I guess.

----------


## Maximatic

> Your advocacy for tyranny is evident. Why do you feel it's a crime for a person to defend themselves?
> 
> The cops were the aggressors, George Zimmerman was the aggressor... and you suggest that because a jury acquitted them, they are then innocent of criminality. But not OJ.
> 
> Your views are paradoxical and illogical.


I'm not sure about Zimmerman. From what I understand he doesn't seem to have been the one who initiated force.

----------


## hoytmonger

> This is just madness...


Some people are consistent in their views... than there's you.

----------


## Dan40

A civilian jury watched every minute of the videos.  They saw the tapes and they listened to members of Thomas FAMILY testify how he had violently attacked them.  His family!

The jury found the 2 officers tried, not guilty of anything.

And the District Attorney, who prosecuted the case himself, then declined to try the 3rd officer charged.  Had he thought he had a case to present, he would have gone forward.

Is there a claim by the cop haters that the police tampered with the jury?

This rant sounds exactly like the race baiters ranting in the Zimmerman case.

Anyone, HONEST, that watched the entire televised trial could see that the state had NO case against Zimmerman.

This sounds the same to me.  Hatred, no interest in the court system, just keep hating.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Insane people are often remarkably consistent in their hallucinations and delusions.

Don't taze me bro! Don't taze me bro!

----------


## hoytmonger

> A civilian jury watched every minute of the videos.  They saw the tapes and they listened to members of Thomas FAMILY testify how he had violently attacked them.  His family!
> 
> The jury found the 2 officers tried, not guilty of anything.
> 
> And the District Attorney, who prosecuted the case himself, then declined to try the 3rd officer charged.  Had he thought he had a case to present, he would have gone forward.
> 
> Is there a claim by the cop haters that the police tampered with the jury?
> 
> This rant sounds exactly like the race baiters ranting in the Zimmerman case.
> ...


The jury found the cops had acted in line with their training... so they skated on a technicality. They're still murderers.

The only evidence needed to convict Zimmerman for murder 2 was the phone call... at first he was following Martin, then he began to chase him. Once Zimmerman began chasing Martin it was an act of aggression... Martin had the right to defend himself. He tried to flee the stranger following him, then the stranger chased him... what would you do if some stranger were following you, then began to chase you when you ran? The prosecutor was inept.

----------


## Maximatic

Brainwashed people are always persistent and always inconsistent and unyielding in their rationalizations. The often blame the laws of nature, the devil, God, the laws of logic and science for their inability to reconcile what they believe with the real world.

----------


## Maximatic

The way the ancient Hebrews dealt with this was to say that, if you're slave died on the day that you beat him, you're a murderer and should be executed, but, if he didn't die that same day, I guess they figured his death could have had another cause. A bit slippery, yes, but much more reasonable than saying if some piece of paper, completely unrelated to the event says one thing, it's murder and, if it says another thing, it's not.

----------


## Dan40

> The jury found the cops had acted in line with their training... so they skated on a technicality. They're still murderers.
> 
> The only evidence needed to convict Zimmerman for murder 2 was the phone call... at first he was following Martin, then he began to chase him. Once Zimmerman began chasing Martin it was an act of aggression... Martin had the right to defend himself. He tried to flee the stranger following him, then the stranger chased him... what would you do if some stranger were following you, then began to chase you when you ran? The prosecutor was inept.


It is wonderful that YOU are so much more BRILLIANT than any of the jurors that sat thru every minute of both trials.  They listened to all the evidence and returned NOT GUILTY verdicts in both cases.  No technicalities, not guilty.  No, 'not guilty by reason of,; just not guilty.

But you brilliantly pull  a guilty in the first degree verdict out you ass.

I'm awed.   Amused too.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm not sure about Zimmerman. From what I understand he doesn't seem to have been the one who initiated force.


Agreed that Zimmerman wasn't the one who initiated force.  If it was, Martin would still be dead, but Zimmerman wouldn't have had his ass beaten first.

----------


## hoytmonger

> It is wonderful that YOU are so much more BRILLIANT than any of the jurors that sat thru every minute of both trials.  They listened to all the evidence and returned NOT GUILTY verdicts in both cases.  No technicalities, not guilty.  No, 'not guilty by reason of,; just not guilty.
> 
> But you brilliantly pull  a guilty in the first degree verdict out you ass.
> 
> I'm awed.   Amused too.


Like you, most people are taught WHAT to think, not HOW to think. Common sense would dictate the cops and Zimmerman are guilty of infringing on the rights of others... the laws of the state, and the convoluted fashion in which they're applied, defies common sense.

----------


## hoytmonger

> I'm not sure about Zimmerman. From what I understand he doesn't seem to have been the one who initiated force.


Chasing a person is an act of aggression.

----------


## Maximatic

> Agreed that Zimmerman wasn't the one who initiated force.  If it was, Martin would still be dead, but Zimmerman wouldn't have had his ass beaten first.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I wasn't there, but what I've heard does sound like a reasonable reason to doubt it was him.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Chasing a person is an act of aggression.


True.  So is confronting a person or bushwhacking them.  It's not black and white.  There are various levels of aggression.  Zimmerman checking on a suspect is aggressive, but that isn't wrong.  Martin bashing a person's head into a sidewalk is aggressive and that is illegal.

Do you believe all aggressive behavior is bad?  Any man who does has probably never gone out on a date.

----------


## Maximatic

> Chasing a person is an act of aggression.


I think so. But, I thought that didn't happen. 
I should let you know that I am not the right person to be disputing this in detail. I didn't follow that closely, at all.

----------


## hoytmonger

> True.  So is confronting a person or bushwhacking them.  It's not black and white.  There are various levels of aggression.  
> 
> Do you believe all aggressive behavior is bad?  Any man who does has probably never gone out on a date.


Zimmerman likely wouldn't have been confronted if he wasn't chasing Martin. Then again, none of it would've happened if Zimmerman just acted like a man and identified himself then asked the kid what he was up to.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I wasn't there, but what I've heard does sound like a reasonable reason to doubt it was him.


Agreed.  Sure, Zimmerman should have followed NW rules and not carried a gun nor got out of the car.  In retrospect, I'm sure he'd agree.  He certainly wasn't looking to murder someone that night as we've seen some people accuse him of doing.

----------


## Maximatic

> True.  So is confronting a person or bushwhacking them.  It's not black and white.  There are various levels of aggression.  Zimmerman checking on a suspect is aggressive, but that isn't wrong.  Martin bashing a person's head into a sidewalk is aggressive and that is illegal.
> 
> Do you believe all aggressive behavior is bad?  Any man who does has probably never gone out on a date.


The operative concept is force. Whoever introduced that into the situation is the guilty party.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Zimmerman likely wouldn't have been confronted if he wasn't chasing Martin.* Then again, none of it would've happened if Zimmerman just acted like a man and identified himself then asked the kid what he was up to.


Conversely, Martin would still be alive if he'd called 911, gone home, just stayed hidden or some combination of the three.  Instead he aggressively confronted Zimmerman which resulted in a fight where Martin ended up on top of a person heavier than him and bashing his head into the cement to the point Zimmerman feared for his life, pulled his gun and fired a single shot.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The operative concept is force. Whoever introduced that into the situation is the guilty party.


Good point and agreed.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Conversely, Martin would still be alive if he'd called 911, gone home, just stayed hidden or some combination of the three.  Instead he aggressively confronted Zimmerman which resulted in a fight where Martin ended up on top of a person heavier than him and bashing his head into the cement to the point Zimmerman feared for his life, pulled his gun and fired a single shot.


It was my understanding that Martin was on his way home, or to wherever he was staying. I wouldn't think calling 911 would be an option in a fight or flight situation... when seconds count, the police are just minutes away. Martin could've just confronted Zimmerman and asked him why he was following him early on as well. I still think the chase was the initiation of aggression and Martin was in fear for his safety.

----------


## Maximatic

> 1/8,000,000,000
> 
> FYI, 1,000,000/8,000,000,000= a 99.999875 positive success rate.
> 
> Chances of being abused by a policeman, IF you have an interaction?  00.000125
> 
> Chances of being KILLED in an auto accident [not injured, KILLED] 1.49%
> 
> 12,000 TIMES greater chance you WILL be killed in a TA, than you might be abused by a police officer.
> ...


It's not about probability. A government that is allowed to murder its own subjects should not be allowed to exist. You don't even need to be an anarchist to affirm that, just a sensible person.  I guarantee, though, that if you continue to normalize it, the probability will increase.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014),sparsely (03-25-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It was my understanding that Martin was on his way home, or to wherever he was staying. I wouldn't think calling 911 would be an option in a fight or flight situation... when seconds count, the police are just minutes away. Martin could've just confronted Zimmerman and asked him why he was following him early on as well. I still think the chase was the initiation of aggression and Martin was in fear for his safety.


Martin lost Zimmerman.  Zimmerman thought Martin was heading for an exit area and was wrong.  He was walking back when Martin, who obviously came back, confronted him.

Click for larger image.

http://bcclist.files.wordpress.com/2...all-timing.jpg

----------


## hoytmonger

Predators chase, prey runs. Martin ran, Zimmerman gave chase.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Predators chase, prey runs. Martin ran, Zimmerman gave chase.


Which, even if that were all it was, isn't illegal.  As the map clearly displays, that's not what it was.  If you want to believe Martin is completely innocent and blameless and that Zimmerman was completely guilty of hunting down Martin and shooting him in the chest for sport, I can't stop you.  All I'll say is that the facts say otherwise.

My personal viewpoint is that they are both sub-100 IQ individuals and, due to a tragedy of misunderstandings, a violent confrontation breaks out between these two dumb asses with one ending up dead after trying to kill the other.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Which, even if that were all it was, isn't illegal.  As the map clearly displays, that's not what it was.  If you want to believe Martin is completely innocent and blameless and that Zimmerman was completely guilty of hunting down Martin and shooting him in the chest for sport, I can't stop you.  All I'll say is that the facts say otherwise.
> 
> My personal viewpoint is that they are both sub-100 IQ individuals and, due to a tragedy of misunderstandings, a violent confrontation breaks out between these two dumb asses with one ending up dead after trying to kill the other.


No, I believe they're both to blame... and as such both should be held accountable.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, I believe they're both to blame... and as such both should be held accountable.


I agree there.  Unfortunately, the case became so politicized, that the prosecution over-charged Zimmerman due to political pressure.  An over-charge that couldn't be supported in court.  

What charge do you think Zimmerman should have been guilty of and what sentence do you think he deserved?  If Martin had lived, what charges and sentence do you think would have been appropriate for him?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Don't resist handcuffing?
> When you are in fear for your life it is impossible to release hands wrapped around yourself for protection.
> I have shown repeatedly how police INITIATE violence to submissive subjects in order to cause a fear reaction, punches to the face, kicks to the head, it is planned because they know what the automatic psychological reaction will be.
> Cops are trained to escalate.
> When tge cop threw the first punch Thomas was sat legs out hands on knees and head down as the cop instructed.
> Cop putting on latex gloves, puts his fists under Thomas nose and says these fists are about to fuck you up.
> Then the cop punches a compliant member of the public.
> Was it ever established as a fact that Kelly was breaking into cars?
> 
> ...


You aren't fooling anyone. Kelly made his own bad decisions, told his own lies, stood up in the cop's face, fled on foot, and resisted handcuffing.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The bed you're making, there, is one that your children will have to lay in. If you think that rearing them to be good will ensure that they stay out of "trouble", you're mistaken, because the world you are helping to create is not one where good is defined as what is good. Is it?


Yeah, I'm raising my kids not to break into cars. More people should try it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Being uncooperative?
> That's a constitutional right.
> Lying, fuck it, let's beat all liars to death.
> You cherry picked and selectively edited a part of a post made by me, dishonesty? Lies?
> Do you deserve to die?
> The cop caused the beating by punching a non violent non resisting detainee.
> After promising to fuck him up.
> He did not resist, he was in terror and could not comply.
> The police are trained to escalate.


No, it's not a constitutional right to resist arrest.

He resisted. I showed you the video. The one that the jury saw. Their verdict- acquittal.

----------


## 007

Interesting point the race baiters never mention about the trayvon shooting.
The Zimmerman 911 call shows beyond all doubt that he did not chase Martin down.
Operator "are you chasing him "?
Z ( huffing and puffing)  "yes ".
Operator "you don't have to do that"
z  ( huffing and puffing) "ok"

Conversation continues, breathing steadies, clearly he stopped running.
Listen to the recording.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The force must be reasonable, if the SUSPECT( not criminal) is using force, police may use reasonable minimum force to subdue.
> When police initiate violence agains a compliant detainee and he curls up to protect himself in a fear reaction, that is not resisting.
> That is not reasonable and that is excessive.
> Police are trained to escalate.
> Look at the last couple of videos I posted.
> The professional cop pulling the thug cop off the cuffed prisoner.
> The prisoner becomes compliant when the violent cop is pushed away, by the good cop.
> Rolls away, wriggles  , screams  etc when the thug attacks again.
> Cops are trained to escalate!


Kelly used force to resist. He chose to resist and he died as a result of his poor choice.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Your advocacy for tyranny is evident. Why do you feel it's a crime for a person to defend themselves?
> 
> The cops were the aggressors, George Zimmerman was the aggressor... and you suggest that because a jury acquitted them, they are then innocent of criminality. But not OJ.
> 
> Your views are paradoxical and illogical.


A tyranny against people breaking into cars?

Kelly resisted arrest and got himself killed. 

Zimmerman was being beat to beat by a thug. The cops were subduing a criminal with a long history of violence.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm getting curious as to a limit to what you guys will justify in the *name* of law and order. Now don't confuse what you defend, the name of law, with actual law, because by the way you have defined it, anything that can be imagined can become "law". 
> 
> What's the limit? Is there any point where you draw a line?
> 
> 
> You're already justifying murder. What else is left? Murder on a large scale, I guess.


Kelly wasn't murdered. The jury taught you that lesson. He died as a result of his decision to resist arrest. 

Do you want to disband the police and bring back vigilante justice and the blood feud?

----------


## 007

Still from the initial contact with Thomas , the cop was agressive, abusive and threatening.
The cop initiated the violence.
The cop was the aggressor.
Are we policed by fear or policed by consent?
If by consent then police need to stop with the agression.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The jury found the cops had acted in line with their training... so they skated on a technicality. They're still murderers.
> 
> The only evidence needed to convict Zimmerman for murder 2 was the phone call... at first he was following Martin, then he began to chase him. Once Zimmerman began chasing Martin it was an act of aggression... Martin had the right to defend himself. He tried to flee the stranger following him, then the stranger chased him... what would you do if some stranger were following you, then began to chase you when you ran? The prosecutor was inept.


NO, Kelly decided to obstruct and resist arrest.

Zimmerman never chased TM. Zimmerman talked to the dispatcher on the phone  for about two minutes and was never running.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The operative concept is force. Whoever introduced that into the situation is the guilty party.


TM broke GZ's nose. He started it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not about probability. A government that is allowed to murder its own subjects should not be allowed to exist. You don't even need to be an anarchist to affirm that, just a sensible person.  I guarantee, though, that if you continue to normalize it, the probability will increase.


So how should the police subdue determined resistors?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Interesting point the race baiters never mention about the trayvon shooting.
> The Zimmerman 911 call shows beyond all doubt that he did not chase Martin down.
> Operator "are you chasing him "?
> Z ( huffing and puffing)  "yes ".
> Operator "you don't have to do that"
> z  ( huffing and puffing) "ok"
> 
> Conversation continues, breathing steadies, clearly he stopped running.
> Listen to the recording.


Where is your source for that conversation? Provide a link.

----------


## 007

> You aren't fooling anyone. Kelly made his own bad decisions, told his own lies, stood up in the cop's face, fled on foot, and resisted handcuffing.


He stood up after the cop assaulted him, turned and ran.
He was ( justifiably) in fear for his life.
The natural reaction when subjected to extreme violence is to curl up in a ball.
It's called fear response.
Fear is the most powerful force in the human body.
Once you go into a ball, covering yourself and your vital organs, it is both physically and psychologically impossible to stop protecting yourself until the violence stops.
That is a fear response, it is not violence, it is not force.
The police used excessive violence.
They initiated the contact with agression.
It's called escalation.
They approach, become agressive, intimidation, abuse, the target says the wrong thing, backs away ( tries to escape ) puts his hands up to guard against agression( assaults the cop).
Why else do cops speed into with in an inch of you when initiating contact?
Because you can't move without touching them, escalation.
It's a waste of time and money finding out facts.
So they escalate the situation, make it violent, arrest you for assault/resisting, throw in the charge you were contacted for, hey if you assaulted a cop, resisted arrest you must have been guilty of whatever complaint was made to initiate the contact.
Result, no time wasted on honest fact finding.
One arrest, 3 charges, 2 could be considered endangering police.
End of year funding reports show an increase in risk to cops= more money for the department from the state and the Feds.
It's a money maker, police are trained to escalate.

----------


## 007

Should cops be violent abusive thugs, or thinking, communicating public employees?
Imagine if the cop had been respectfully from the get go, explained the situation, asked Thomas to turn around, explained that he was being detained and handcuffed, that it was a routine detention etc( like cops used to).
Even a schizophrenic would comply.
I worked, some years ago in a secure forensic psychiatric unit in the UK.
An interesting thing I noticed while working there. It was always the same people who were assaulted.
The ones who were agressive , abusive and threatening. Communication always reduced the risk of violence.
That is the oldest wisdom.

If there is no Jaw jaw jaw
There is War war war.
(Winston Churchill).

----------


## DonGlock26

> He stood up after the cop assaulted him, turned and ran.
> .


And, then he resisted arrest for several minutes. He got himself killed. The jury acquitted the officers. Your complaining about it will change nothing. LOL!!

----------


## 007

> Where is your source for that conversation? Provide a link.


You never provided a link for any of your lies?
The recording is the source, you heard it, right?
If not you are the only person in America who didn't!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Should cops be violent abusive thugs, or thinking, communicating public employees?
> Imagine if the cop had been respectfully from the get go, explained the situation, asked Thomas to turn around, explained that he was being detained and handcuffed, that it was a routine detention etc( like cops used to).
> Even a schizophrenic would comply.
> I worked, some years ago in a secure forensic psychiatric unit in the UK.
> An interesting thing I noticed while working there. It was always the same people who were assaulted.
> The ones who were agressive , abusive and threatening. Communication always reduced the risk of violence.
> That is the oldest wisdom.
> 
> If there is no Jaw jaw jaw
> ...


Then, you should watch the first video in post #117. Watch the officer try to reason with Kelly. Watch Kelly lie.

----------


## 007

> And, then he resisted arrest for several minutes. He got himself killed. The jury acquitted the officers. Your complaining about it will change nothing. LOL!!


When you declare fear a crime, and call it resisting, then you are policed by terror.
His terror was real, it is both physically and mentally impossible to open your body up into a position of submission when you are being violently beaten.
Fear is not a crime.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> Then, you should watch the first video in post #117. Watch the officer try to reason with Kelly. Watch Kelly lie.


Lying to police is not a crime.

----------


## DonGlock26

> You never provided a link for any of your lies?
> The recording is the source, you heard it, right?
> If not you are the only person in America who didn't!!


Yeah, and you lied. There is no mention of chasing him.




> *911 dispatcher:*
> *Are you following him?* [2:24]
> *Zimmerman:*
> *Yeah.* [2:25]
> *911 dispatcher:*
> *OK.*
> *We don’t need you to do that.* [2:26]
> *Zimmerman:*
> *OK.* [2:28]
> ...

----------


## DonGlock26

> When you declare fear a crime, and call it resisting, then you are policed by terror.
> His terror was real, it is both physically and mentally impossible to open your body up into a position of submission when you are being violently beaten.
> Fear is not a crime.


You are just an endless loop of falsehoods.

----------


## 007

Zimmermans 911 call
2.23 onwards.
Link provided.
Pity everything you post is completely unsupported.
Not worth reading, no truth to an unsupported post.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Lying to police is not a crime.





> *V C Section 31 False Information to Peace Officer*
> *False Information to Peace Officer*31.  No person shall give, either orally or in writing, information to a peace officer while in the performance of his duties under the provisions of this code when such person knows that the information is false.
> 
> Added Ch. 1264, Stats. 1965. Effective September 17, 1965.
> 
> http://dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/genprov/vc31.htm

----------


## 007

> You are just an endless loop of falsehoods.


So nobody curls up into a ball to protect themselves during an extreme violent incident?
Have you ever been subjected to violence so extreme that you were fearfully of imminent death or severe injury?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Zimmermans 911 call
> 2.23 onwards.
> Link provided.
> Pity everything you post is completely unsupported.
> Not worth reading, no truth to an unsupported post.


I just showed where you lied. You should go back to the place where you worked at and check yourself in. LOL!!!

----------


## 007

Traffic code does not apply in this case, it was not a traffic stop.
Idiot.

----------


## 007

> I just showed where you lied. You should go back to the place where you worked at and check yourself in. LOL!!!


You showed where I lied?
Where?
The Zimmerman tape confirms what you requested.

----------


## 007

Traffic code does not apply in the Thomas case, very dishonest of you.
Traffic codes are seperate from criminal codes/laws, driving isn't a right, it's a licenced restricted activity.
Not too smart are you!
Not very honest either.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Where is your source for that conversation? Provide a link.


It's from the 911 call: https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...zimmerman.html

----------


## 007

Classic escalation.
No crime being committed, but cops on a power trip.
The cameraman outsmarts the cops attempts to escalate.
Gets up close, touches/ pushes, trying to force a reaction.
COPS ARE TRAINED TO ESCALATE!!
http://youtu.be/tjnqUAKVbDI

----------


## 007

This is the goal.
Escalate to this.
The more severe the injuries to the victim, the more respect the police get.
Is this acceptable?
Tazers, smashing out teeth, breaking bones?
Because a panicked man is in terror!!
Because police like to be violent.
http://youtu.be/UYaeP9Yy668

----------


## 007

More escalation, get up close, any movement is assault, then crack on with the beat down.
Police are trained to escalate!!

----------


## Maximatic

With OJ there was no video.

We saw these guys murder that guy.

----------


## 007

Police detain man, suspect non payment of bus fare.
Man shows bus ticket, gets arrested.
He touched the cop with his elbow when he reached into his pocket to prove his innocence!!
Classic brutality, classic escalation, cops are trained to escalate!
NYPD have quotas.

----------


## 007

NYPD stop and search quotas for citations and arrests.
Cops are trained to escalate!!!

----------


## 007

Escalation fail!!

----------


## hoytmonger

> I agree there.  Unfortunately, the case became so politicized, that the prosecution over-charged Zimmerman due to political pressure.  An over-charge that couldn't be supported in court.  
> 
> What charge do you think Zimmerman should have been guilty of and what sentence do you think he deserved?  If Martin had lived, what charges and sentence do you think would have been appropriate for him?


Zimmerman should've been charged with murder 3 , the guy was looking for trouble and found it. 




> (3) When a human being is killed during the perpetration of, or during the attempt to perpetrate, anya) Trafficking offense prohibited by s. 893.135(1),
> (b) Arson,
> (c) Sexual battery,
> (d) Robbery,
> (e) Burglary,
> (f) Kidnapping,
> (g) Escape,
> (h) Aggravated child abuse,
> (i) Aggravated abuse of an elderly person or disabled adult,
> ...


Martin should've been charged with aggravated battery.




> 784.045 Aggravated battery.(1)(a) A person commits aggravated battery who, in committing battery:
> 1. *Intentionally or knowingly causes great bodily harm*, permanent disability, or permanent disfigurement; or
> 2. Uses a deadly weapon.
> (b) A person commits aggravated battery if the person who was the victim of the battery was pregnant at the time of the offense and the offender knew or should have known that the victim was pregnant.
> (2) Whoever commits aggravated battery shall be guilty of a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Look, I don't like Zimmerman either.

He obviously has Paul Blart, Mall Cop/Barney Fyfe characteristics, he's a cop wannabe.

He did could have handled things much better, and should have been more cautious. 

But was he going out to kill that punk? I don't see that based on the evidence. 

The MOST he could've been convicted on is some kind of third degree manslaughter/wrongful death thing, but even that's a stretch.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> A tyranny against people breaking into cars?
> 
> Kelly resisted arrest and got himself killed. 
> 
> Zimmerman was being beat to beat by a thug. The cops were subduing a criminal with a long history of violence.


What evidence was there of Kelly breaking into cars?

What right do cops have to assault others and kill them? You must believe cops have special rights... just like gays do.

Zimmerman was looking for trouble... and found it, yet he couldn't overcome a 19 year old kid without a firearm... even with his MMA 'training.'

Your defense of, and advocacy for, tyranny is evident.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Please remember that Zimmerman was jumped FROM BEHIND. Jeez!

----------


## hoytmonger

> NO, Kelly decided to obstruct and resist arrest.
> 
> Zimmerman never chased TM. Zimmerman talked to the dispatcher on the* phone  for about two minutes and was never running*.


You're either ignorant or a liar.

The defense in the Kelly case got the murdering thugs off on a technicality, namely that they were following their training... which points to an even more systematic problem with state sanctioned murder.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Zimmerman should've been charged with murder 3 , the guy was looking for trouble and found it. 
> 
> 
> Martin should've been charged with aggravated battery.


Agreed on Martin.

Disagreed on Zimmerman. You cite Murder 3, but list "aggravated stalking".  What he did doesn't meet the Florida statute on aggravated stalking: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/.../0784.048.html



> (3) A person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person and makes a credible threat to that person commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.


There's no "murder 3" in Florida, but he does seem to fit the definition of "aggravated manslaughter of a child" although the defense could make an argument Martin, by his assault, was not acting as a "child". 
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/...entsIndex.html



> (3) A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(2)(b) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

All these fucking anarchists are SUCH pussies!

They'd be the FIRST ones to shriek for the cops to save them if threatened by a thug with a knife, and then turn around an shit all over the very police that saved their asses!

Ach! Scum! _*spits!*_

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Please remember that Zimmerman was jumped FROM BEHIND. Jeez!


According to who? That's hearsay... the only real evidence is the phone call... and in the phone call Zimmerman went from just following Martin to chasing him.

----------


## hoytmonger

> All these fucking anarchists are SUCH pussies!
> 
> They'd be the FIRST ones to shriek for the cops to save them if threatened by a thug with a knife, and then turn around an shit all over the very police that saved their asses!
> 
> Ach! Scum! _*spits!*_


More rhetoric, hyperbole, propaganda and lies.

Unable to justify your worship of tyranny.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> According to who? That's hearsay... the only real evidence is the phone call... and in the phone call Zimmerman went from just following Martin to chasing him.


It's not about what YOU think. YOU are not judge, jury and executioner here, the court is. The judicial process disagreed with you. Live with that.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> More rhetoric, hyperbole, propaganda and lies.
> 
> Unable to justify your worship of tyranny.


Lunatic!

----------


## 007

> All these fucking anarchists are SUCH pussies!
> 
> They'd be the FIRST ones to shriek for the cops to save them if threatened by a thug with a knife, and then turn around an shit all over the very police that saved their asses!
> 
> Ach! Scum! _*spits!*_


Anarchist?
anyone who criticizes police psychopaths is an anarchist?
I never call the police, reference the woman in Florida who called the police after she was assaulted, the police assaulted her further, bunch of guys groped, stripped and beat her at the jail.
When the police begin to act like public servants, not the violent money collection agents of the city or state, then I may request their services.
police are trained to escalate, to accumulate!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> According to who? That's hearsay... the only real evidence is the phone call... and in the phone call Zimmerman went from just following Martin to chasing him.


And then stopping chasing him when advised that he didn't have to.
He followed Martin in order to answer the police operators questions.
the 911 tape shows he only ran for a few seconds then stopped.
listen to the call, at about 2 mins 23 seconds the operator asks are you chasing him, z answers yes, operator says you don't have to do that, z says ok, during the rest of the conversation z talks to the operator, his breathing settles , no more huffing and puffing, he stopped running.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Hoytmonger is a self-declared anarchist, and there is a pattern of objecting to the VERY EXISTENCE of the police in his and his fellow-anarchists' posts. 

NO ONE is supporting illegal actions by the police.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Anarchist?
> anyone who criticizes police psychopaths is an anarchist?
> I never call the police, reference the woman in Florida who called the police after she was assaulted, the police assaulted her further, bunch of guys groped, stripped and beat her at the jail.
> When the police begin to act like public servants, not the violent money collection agents of the city or state, then I may request their services.
> police are trained to escalate, to accumulate!


So you are going to take the law into you OWN hands, decide which laws you choose to obey and which to ignore, and basically become your own police, right?

What a wonderful society THAT will be if EVERYone did that! It would be like living in Lebanon in 1976.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## 007

I'm objecting to the manner in which policing has been deployed in recent years.

Arrive on scene, behave in a belligerent, agressive manner, stand intimidatingly close to a subject, if the subject touches them, explode into an extreme violent reaction.
It's called escalating.
when all the reports are complete you have statistics that show an increase in assaults on police, more resisting, jobs jobs are more dangerous, society is getting more violent.
 More money given to policing.

It's escalate to accumulate.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

You anarchists HAVE to stop confusing duly and legally constituted authority with 'tyranny' [a word you anarchists so misuse and render ridiculous that now hackles of embarrassment and annoyance ruffle the back of my neck every time you trundle it out].

In reality, for you people, 'I no likey'='tyranny'. That's about all it amounts to.

----------


## hoytmonger

> So you are going to take the law into you OWN hands, decide which laws you choose to obey and which to ignore, and basically become your own police, right?
> 
> What a wonderful society THAT will be if EVERYone did that! It would be like living in Lebanon in 1976.


Geez, more hyperbole. 'Taking the law into your own hands' as opposed to a state monopoly on law and violence... brilliant.

You, and the other neoconservatives, have well documented your support for state sanctioned murder and global intervention in foreign sovereign states. Therefore it's evident that you support tyranny.

----------


## 007

> So you are going to take the law into you OWN hands, decide which laws you choose to obey and which to ignore, and basically become your own police, right?
> 
> What a wonderful society THAT will be if EVERYone did that! It would be like living in Lebanon in 1976.


I follow all laws.
If my person, family or property is attacked and police called it is as likely that I will be targeted by the police, not the criminals.
This has happened in the past.
cops are trained to escalate to accumulate, not to accurately and honestly enforce the law/ keep the peace.

----------


## hoytmonger

> You anarchists HAVE to stop confusing duly and legally constituted authority with 'tyranny' [a word you anarchists so misuse and render ridiculous that now hackles of embarrassment and annoyance ruffle the back of my neck every time you trundle it out].
> 
> In reality, for you people, 'I no likey'='tyranny'. That's about all it amounts to.


So, you fully support the Affordable Care Act, it being a duly and legally constituted law.

*tyr·an·ny noun \ˈtir-ə-nē\*
*: cruel and unfair treatment by people with power over others

*Nope, I have it right.

----------


## 007

> You anarchists HAVE to stop confusing duly and legally constituted authority with 'tyranny' [a word you anarchists so misuse and render ridiculous that now hackles of embarrassment and annoyance ruffle the back of my neck every time you trundle it out].
> 
> In reality, for you people, 'I no likey'='tyranny'. That's about all it amounts to.


Duly and legally constituted authority to beat people to death?
Policing needs not be agressive, belligerent and violent.
Police are public servants, policing should be respectful, accurate and lawful.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Geez, more hyperbole. 'Taking the law into your own hands' as opposed to a state monopoly on law and violence... brilliant.
> 
> You, and the other neoconservatives, have well documented your support for state sanctioned murder and global intervention in foreign sovereign states. Therefore it's evident that you support tyranny.


The single greatest step in the advancement of civilization EVER TAKEN was when people, weary of endless blood feuds and violence, decided that the state monopolize violence and law so that peace and prosperity can be allowed a chance to take root.

The State is SUPPOSED to be responsible for keeping the peace and enforcing the law, that's it's _NUMBER ONE JOB!_ Its only really legitimate one.

It's unbelievably *PERVERSE* thinking to hold otherwise.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Duly and legally constituted authority to beat people to death?
> Policing needs not be agressive, belligerent and violent.
> Police are public servants, policing should be respectful, accurate and lawful.


When dealing with aggressive, belligerent and violent people, the police need to be the same.

I don't want the cops to smile and talk sweetly to the thug that car-jacked me. I want them to hammer his ass into the ground before hauling him downtown.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> You anarchists HAVE to stop confusing duly and legally constituted authority with 'tyranny' [a word you anarchists so misuse and render ridiculous that now hackles of embarrassment and annoyance ruffle the back of my neck every time you trundle it out].


Oh, this is rich. Please, do tell, what constitutes a law?

No graffiti, please, try to do this in English.

----------


## 007

I used to live in a city, I own a parking spot.
once I asked a trespasser to remove his vehicle from my parking spot. He became belligerent and abusive, claimed to be MS13, told me that he owned the spot, the city and he owned me.
i respectfully responded that it was my considered opinion that he was a primate, a monkey, a subhuman and that he would indeed move his vehicle.
I went inside, sat down in my reading chair and opened a nice Bordeaux, tasted it, put it aside to breathe.
sipped on a 1972 Scott's selection Macallen and looked out the window at the parking lot.

The monkey molestor who claimed to be MS13, was still in the lot, his shit box car in my spot, he had been joined by a further dozen Jabbering primates.
I called the police.
when they arrived(3 scotches later), they spoke to the trespassers, who lied to the cops and accused me of pointing a firearm at them.
when I got back outside, I was held at gunpoint, illegally searched had my home and car ransacked and suffered serious facial, head and upper body injuries.
 I was the victim of a criminal act, I called the police, I was the one violently thrown to the ground and beaten.
The gun did not exist, was never found.
police report stated That I had made a threat, pointed a firearm but they had not found it during the search, no thought that the dozen jabbering primates might have lied!!
That was a decade ago, the false allegation is still delaying my citizenship application.
it is risky, calling the police!!

----------


## Maximatic

> Lunatic!


Brilliant.

----------


## 007

> When dealing with aggressive, belligerent and violent people, the police need to be the same.
> 
> I don't want the cops to smile and talk sweetly to the thug that car-jacked me. I want them to hammer his ass into the ground before hauling him downtown.


Yet cops hammer everyone into the ground, without thinking.
what if they hammered you into the ground in their belligerent rage because they thought you might be the carjackers accomplice?

punishment beatings are not the job of police.
when arresting a suspect they should use measured force, a suspect is innocent under law.
a suspect on the ground, arms out in submission, what are cops trained to do?
kick him in the face so he curls up in a fear reaction, enabling and justifying a major beat down, resisting then added to a police report, and more money coming to the department !!
police are trained to escalate to accumulate.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> The single greatest step in the advancement of civilization EVER TAKEN was when people, weary of endless blood feuds and violence, decided that the state monopolize violence and law so that peace and prosperity can be allowed a chance to take root.
> 
> The State is SUPPOSED to be responsible for keeping the peace and enforcing the law, that's it's _NUMBER ONE JOB!_ Its only really legitimate one.
> 
> It's unbelievably *PERVERSE* thinking to hold otherwise.


The agents of the state in that endeavor need to be held accountable to those that employ them, correct?
or should that authority be complete?

----------


## 007

Here, another attempt to escalate.
Trying to create a reaction. Then they can close down a lawful protest.

----------


## Dan40

> Like you, most people are taught WHAT to think, not HOW to think. Common sense would dictate the cops and Zimmerman are guilty of infringing on the rights of others... the laws of the state, and the convoluted fashion in which they're applied, defies common sense.


Common sense is extremely uncommon.  You prove that with each of your malinformed, closed minded posts.

Having the luxury of retirement, I was able to watch every minute of the Zimmerman trial.  The states case was a comedy.  ALL, do you understand the word ALL?  All the evidence, EVIDENCE, not worthless prejudiced opinions formed by stupidity, the evidence HURT the states case.  All the witnesses hurt the states case.  Zimmerman's attorney was questionably competent, but the EVIDENCE was so overwhelming that Zimmerman's attorney could have been a deaf mute and Zimmerman would still HAVE to be found not guilty.  It got so we anxiously awaited a new witness for the state.  Each was more hilarious than the last.
And the EVIDENCE was CLEAR that Martin was the aggressor.

What you want is that the law should say that Zimmerman was required to run away and allow the criminal thug to continue his casing to rob.

Open YOUR mind, allow a rational thought to attempt to exist in that infertile ground.

----------


## DonGlock26

> So nobody curls up into a ball to protect themselves during an extreme violent incident?
> Have you ever been subjected to violence so extreme that you were fearfully of imminent death or severe injury?


There is no violence without resistance. You still cannot assign personal responsibility to not resist arrest?

By a cop? No, and I've never been arrested or resisted arrest. I don't act like an asshole and I'm not a homeless, violent, drug abusing, vagrant like Kelly.

Are you a homeless, violent, drug abusing, vagrant like Kelly. Would you want to live next door to a house full of them?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You showed where I lied?
> Where?
> The Zimmerman tape confirms what you requested.


You lied about GZ admitting to chasing TM. Why are you going to stop? Everyone is laughing at your desperation tactics.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Traffic code does not apply in the Thomas case, very dishonest of you.
> Traffic codes are seperate from criminal codes/laws, driving isn't a right, it's a licenced restricted activity.
> Not too smart are you!
> Not very honest either.


You said it was legal. It isn't.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's from the 911 call: https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...zimmerman.html


Where? Give a time when the dispatcher asked GZ if he is "chasing" TM. This should be amusing, Maxwell.

----------


## DonGlock26

> With OJ there was no video.
> 
> We saw these guys murder that guy.


You saw a criminal resisting arrest and dying as a result of it. That's why the cops were acquitted. 

How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Zimmerman should've been charged with murder 3 , the guy was looking for trouble and found it. 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin should've been charged with aggravated battery.


Stalking? GZ had every right to call the police on a suspicious person and try to get an idea of where he was heading to direct the police there.

----------


## 007

> There is no violence without resistance. You still cannot assign personal responsibility to not resist arrest?
> 
> By a cop? No, and I've never been arrested or resisted arrest. I don't act like an asshole and I'm not a homeless, violent, drug abusing, vagrant like Kelly.
> 
> Are you a homeless, violent, drug abusing, vagrant like Kelly. Would you want to live next door to a house full of them?


Did you see Kelly behave violently in the video?
I've been the subject of police violence on a few occasions.
I've also spent time curled up in a ball unable to move when hiding in a destroyed farmhouse under heavy mortar and direct fire.
I know the extreme difficulty in combatting the urge to curl up even as a well trained and experience soldier.
I'm neither homeless, violent or a drug abuser.
Are you a child rapist, you mentioned rape of children a few posts ago!

----------


## Maximatic

> You saw a criminal resisting arrest and dying as a result of it. That's why the cops were acquitted. 
> 
> How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?


You're not calling things by their proper names. Tell me his crime.

----------


## Maximatic

We have people telling us that what we see, with our own eyes is something other than what it actually is. 

This is the height of insanity.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> You saw a criminal resisting arrest and dying as a result of it. That's why the cops were acquitted. 
> 
> How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?


He was not a criminal, he was a suspect.
Fear is not resisting.
Escalate to accumulate.
If they wanted him to lie still and present his hands wouldn't it have been easy to stop beating him and simply say;- put your hands be hand your back, let us put these cuffs on and we can get you to hospital.
Police know well the fear reaction, they use it every day as an excuse to beat suspects.
Escalate to accumulate.
It brings in more funding!

----------


## DonGlock26

> What evidence was there of Kelly breaking into cars?
> 
> What right do cops have to assault others and kill them? You must believe cops have special rights... just like gays do.
> 
> Zimmerman was looking for trouble... and found it, yet he couldn't overcome a 19 year old kid without a firearm... even with his MMA 'training.'
> 
> Your defense of, and advocacy for, tyranny is evident.


They were trying to investigate to determine that. Kelly lied and became uncooperative. Are you saying that society does not have a right to resist thieves?

They enforce the laws of the people. They are empowered to use force. Do you want vigilantes and blood feuds? 

Zimmerman was looking for people that were breaking into houses in his neighborhood. TM was found to be in possession of women's jewelry in school. I'd say GZ was on the right track.

That's what sucker-punches do in the real world. 

No, I want law and order in order to enjoy my constitutional freedoms. Do you want anarchy?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You're either ignorant or a liar.
> 
> The defense in the Kelly case got the murdering thugs off on a technicality, namely that they were following their training... which points to an even more systematic problem with state sanctioned murder.


I'm neither. I've listened to the GZ call several times. There was no running. He talked to the dispatcher for about tow minutes. You are wrong and insulting to boot.

They were acquitted because the tape showed Thomas Kelly resisting arrest for several minutes.

----------


## DonGlock26

> According to who? That's hearsay... the only real evidence is the phone call... and in the phone call Zimmerman went from just following Martin to chasing him.


There is no chase on the tape. It is you that is lying.

----------


## 007

> You lied about GZ admitting to chasing TM. Why are you going to stop? Everyone is laughing at your desperation tactics.


The recording of the 911 call that both max and I posted for you has Z clearly answering the operators question
"Are you chasing him "
Zimmerman answered "yes "
The operator said " you don't have to do that "
Zimmerman says " ok "
Breathing settles in the continuing conversation indicating that he had indeed stopped chasing Martin.
Exactly as I said , exactly how it went in the call.
You are the one lying.
Shall we review?

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm objecting to the manner in which policing has been deployed in recent years.
> 
> Arrive on scene, behave in a belligerent, agressive manner, stand intimidatingly close to a subject, if the subject touches them, explode into an extreme violent reaction.
> It's called escalating.
> when all the reports are complete you have statistics that show an increase in assaults on police, more resisting, jobs jobs are more dangerous, society is getting more violent.
>  More money given to policing.
> 
> It's escalate to accumulate.



How do you want the police to subdue resisting subjects?

----------


## Dan40

> The agents of the state in that endeavor need to be held accountable to those that employ them, correct?
> or should that authority be complete?


Here are some stats from a cop hating website.

Their header says

"Badges don't grant extra rights!"

And I agree with that.

This anti-cop site lists 5986 misconduct charges in a 14 month period, NATIONWIDE.

428 cases per month. 141 officers found guilty per month.

Number of officer/citizen interaction per month?  667 MILLION.

*Misconduct percentage 0.000064%
*
Now if your position is that EACH of the cases is terrible, then no one could possibly dispute that.

But since cops do deal with the worst of society and cops are also PEOPLE, that infinitesimal percentage is surprisingly SMALL.

If it were zero, that would be great.  But the real world will NEVER allow that.

REALITY bites all asses.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=DonGlock26;258568]There is no chase on the tape. It is you that is lying.[/QUOTE
You can hear his laboured breathing as he gave chase, and it settles after he is told ' we don't need you to do that'. And he stopped following.
At some point, according to the evidence later presented , TM  doubled back and attacked Z.

----------


## DonGlock26

> If my person, family or property is attacked and police called it is as likely that I will be targeted by the police, not the criminals.
> This has happened in the past.


To you??

----------


## Dan40

[QUOTE=007;258576]


> There is no chase on the tape. It is you that is lying.[/QUOTE
> You can hear his laboured breathing as he gave chase, and it settles after he is told ' we don't need you to do that'. And he stopped following.
> At some point, according to the evidence later presented , TM  doubled back and attacked Z.


So the word ALL, as in ALL the evidence, escapes your limited understanding.

Your problem is obvious.

Grab your left ear with your right hand and your right ear with your left hand and PULL!  Until you pull,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yet cops hammer everyone into the ground, without thinking.


Why didn't they pound the MS-13 guy into the ground?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Here, another attempt to escalate.
> Trying to create a reaction. Then they can close down a lawful protest.


What lawful protest?

----------


## 007

> How do you want the police to subdue resisting subjects?


Professionally and using minimum violence.
Killing a man is ok if his level of resistance is a threat to life.
Curling up in terror does not justify deadly force, the   Deadly force justifies non compliance.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Did you see Kelly behave violently in the video?
> I've been the subject of police violence on a few occasions.
> I've also spent time curled up in a ball unable to move when hiding in a destroyed farmhouse under heavy mortar and direct fire.
> I know the extreme difficulty in combatting the urge to curl up even as a well trained and experience soldier.
> I'm neither homeless, violent or a drug abuser.
> Are you a child rapist, you mentioned rape of children a few posts ago!


Yes, he kicked at the cops. He also violently resisted handcuffing. Did you watch the video???????

Are you a drinker? Are you aggressive towards the police?

LOL!! Sure, kid.

Then, how do you always get you butt beat by the cops? 

No, and I'm glad the police arrest them. How about you?

----------


## 007

> What lawful protest?


In the background, people holding signs etc.
Are you blind as well as dishonest?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You're not calling things by their proper names. Tell me his crime.


Obstructing a police investigation, then resisting arrest and assault on a police officer.

Are you going to answer this or hide?

_How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?_

----------


## DonGlock26

> We have people telling us that what we see, with our own eyes is something other than what it actually is. 
> 
> This is the height of insanity.


Life is a little more complicated than TV.

----------


## 007

> Yes, he kicked at the cops. He also violently resisted handcuffing. Did you watch the video???????
> 
> Are you a drinker? Are you aggressive towards the police?
> 
> LOL!! Sure, kid.
> 
> Then, how do you always get you butt beat by the cops? 
> 
> No, and I'm glad the police arrest them. How about you?


He defended him self by flailing his arms and running, he kicked out when 6 cops were beating him.
You have a god given right to self defense.
A badge does not grant extra rights or immunity.

----------


## DonGlock26

> He was not a criminal, he was a suspect.
> Fear is not resisting.
> Escalate to accumulate.
> If they wanted him to lie still and present his hands wouldn't it have been easy to stop beating him and simply say;- put your hands be hand your back, let us put these cuffs on and we can get you to hospital.
> Police know well the fear reaction, they use it every day as an excuse to beat suspects.
> Escalate to accumulate.
> It brings in more funding!


This is the asshole that you are defending:






> The document shows that Thomas was frequently stopped and questioned by officers throughout north Orange County, occasionally arrested for low-level crimes such as trespassing, and was once jailed for assault with a deadly weapon. It details 92 police reports that involved Thomas between 1990 and his death last summer.
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/t...-attorney.html

----------


## DonGlock26

> The recording of the 911 call that both max and I posted for you has Z clearly answering the operators question
> "Are you chasing him "
> Zimmerman answered "yes "
> The operator said " you don't have to do that "
> Zimmerman says " ok "
> Breathing settles in the continuing conversation indicating that he had indeed stopped chasing Martin.
> Exactly as I said , exactly how it went in the call.
> You are the one lying.
> Shall we review?


That is factually incorrect. That is why you are not providing a link. It is a lie.

----------


## 007

> Obstructing a police investigation, then resisting arrest and assault on a police officer.
> 
> Are you going to answer this or hide?
> 
> _How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?_


Obstructing a police officers fist from breaking his face?

Did the cop tell him he was under arrest, explaining the crime he was accused of and explaining his Miranda rights?
He was arrested for the crime if resisting arrest?
So that was the reason the cop initiated the violence?
What was his obstruction?
What specific act of obstruction did he commit?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Here are some stats from a cop hating website.
> 
> Their header says
> 
> "Badges don't grant extra rights!"
> 
> And I agree with that.
> 
> This anti-cop site lists 5986 misconduct charges in a 14 month period, NATIONWIDE.
> ...


Bam!!  That is an incredible post.

----------


## DonGlock26

[QUOTE=007;258576]


> There is no chase on the tape. It is you that is lying.[/QUOTE
> You can hear his laboured breathing as he gave chase, and it settles after he is told ' we don't need you to do that'. And he stopped following.
> At some point, according to the evidence later presented , TM  doubled back and attacked Z.


He got out of his car and talked the whole time. There is no chase. You are lying and you've even posted a doctored transcript with no link.

Are you a NBC News employee?

----------


## 007

> That is factually incorrect. That is why you are not providing a link. It is a lie.


 the link was provided. By me and Max rockatanski.
A recording of the 911 call.
Stop lying.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Professionally and using minimum violence.
> Killing a man is ok if his level of resistance is a threat to life.
> Curling up in terror does not justify deadly force, the   Deadly force justifies non compliance.


So, you want the police to use violence. Now, what if the minimal violence isn't working, then what do you want them to do?

----------


## DonGlock26

> In the background, people holding signs etc.
> Are you blind as well as dishonest?


Where were they? They were in a building. Did they take over a gov't office building? Did you call that a legal protest? How dishonest of you.

----------


## DonGlock26

> He defended him self by flailing his arms and running, he kicked out when 6 cops were beating him.
> You have a god given right to self defense.
> A badge does not grant extra rights or immunity.


They were trying to handcuff him and he twisted around and kicked at the officers. That's why they were acquitted. Kelly got himself killed by his own violent actions.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=DonGlock26;258606]


> He got out of his car and talked the whole time. There is no chase. You are lying and you've even posted a doctored transcript with no link.
> 
> Are you a NBC News employee?


He talked, and stood still?
The recording I posted was the unedited one, used to exonerate Zimmerman at trial.
The one proving NBC added racial slurs to the one they released!

But you just said I posted no link, now you say I did?
More lies!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Obstructing a police officers fist from breaking his face?
> 
> Did the cop tell him he was under arrest, explaining the crime he was accused of and explaining his Miranda rights?
> He was arrested for the crime if resisting arrest?
> So that was the reason the cop initiated the violence?
> What was his obstruction?
> What specific act of obstruction did he commit?


He got up and got in the officer's face after lying to him and being uncooperative. That was threatening. He could have complied at anytime, but he chose not to. He was a violent man who finally got himself killed.

----------


## Maximatic

> This is the asshole that you are defending:
> 
> 
> The document shows that Thomas was frequently stopped and questioned by officers throughout north Orange County, occasionally arrested for low-level crimes such as trespassing, and was once jailed for assault with a deadly weapon. It details 92 police reports that involved Thomas between 1990 and his death last summer.
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/t...-attorney.html


Oh, yeah, kill that motherfucker! I'm sure those charges were every bit as true to reality as the ones for which he was executed, on the street, murderous by thugs.

----------


## 007

> Where were they? They were in a building. Did they take over a gov't office building? Did you call that a legal protest? How dishonest of you.


i don't know the details, I know the cop assaulted the reporter, in an attempt to escalate the situation.
A government building is an appropriate and lawfull place to protest, it is after all a public place.

----------


## DonGlock26

> the link was provided. By me and Max rockatanski.
> A recording of the 911 call.
> Stop lying.


You provided to no link to that bullshit "transcript". Give us the post number where you did. LOL!!!

Leave Maxwell out of this unless you are Max's sockpuppet.  :Wink:

----------


## Maximatic

> Obstructing a police investigation, then resisting arrest and assault on a police officer.
> 
> Are you going to answer this or hide?
> 
> _How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?_


Something is wrong with you.

You actually believe that that stupid nonsense you're quoting means something. I am honestly amazed.

----------


## DonGlock26

[QUOTE=007;258612]


> He talked, and stood still?
> The recording I posted was the unedited one, used to exonerate Zimmerman at trial.
> The one proving NBC added racial slurs to the one they released!
> 
> But you just said I posted no link, now you say I did?
> More lies!!


No, he walked in the direction that TM ran off to, then he tried looking for address. There was no running and no chase. 

You've provided no link to your bullshit transcript. Name the post number. LOL!!!

----------


## 007

> He got up and got in the officer's face after lying to him and being uncooperative. That was threatening. He could have complied at anytime, but he chose not to. He was a violent man who finally got himself killed.


He was in fear for his life. Due to the extreme violence initiated without justification by the police.
Police violence should be in reaction.
Not to elicit reactions.
Police are trained to escalate.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=DonGlock26;258620]


> No, he walked in the direction that TM ran off to, then he tried looking for address. There was no running and no chase. 
> 
> You've provided no link to your bullshit transcript. Name the post number. LOL!!!


Find it yourself, I'm not wasting my time, I posted the recording twice, max posted it once.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh, yeah, kill that motherfucker! I'm sure those charges were every bit as true to reality as the ones for which he was executed, on the street, murderous by thugs.


Kill him? They were trying to handcuff him and they got him an ambulance right away. Kelly brought his own fate upon himself. He was just another criminal fucking up America. They are legion and tug on the heartstrings of liberals. 

You're sure? Based on what? His own family had to admit in court that your little hairy angel assaulted them. LOL!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> i don't know the details, .


Epic fail, dude.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Something is wrong with you.
> 
> You actually believe that that stupid nonsense you're quoting means something. I am honestly amazed.


_Are you going to answer this or hide?_

_How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?_

----------


## DonGlock26

> He was in fear for his life. Due to the extreme violence initiated without justification by the police.
> Police violence should be in reaction.
> Not to elicit reactions.
> Police are trained to escalate.


You are a broken record of BS. The jury saw the evidence and they acquitted the cops. Game over.

----------


## Dan40

[QUOTE=007;258622]


> Find it yourself, I'm not wasting my time, I posted the recording twice, max posted it once.


The JURY watched the video and listened while HIS family testified to his history of mentally unbalanced violence.  NOT GUILTY!

But in your omnipotent wisdom, YOU know better?

----------


## 007

> He got up and got in the officer's face after lying to him and being uncooperative. That was threatening. He could have complied at anytime, but he chose not to. He was a violent man who finally got himself killed.


He was up in the officers face?
The cop first struck him when he was sat, on the ground.
Lying to a cop is not a crime. Exept under traffic laws, not applicable in this case.
Not answering a cop is not a crime.

The cop punched the compliant Thomas knowing that the fear reaction could be used to justify a beating.

----------


## DonGlock26

[QUOTE=007;258622]


> Find it yourself, I'm not wasting my time, I posted the recording twice, max posted it once.


I'm not talking about the recording. I'm talking about your bullshit phony transcript with the word "chasing" in it. 

Show us the link for that BS. LOL!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> He was up in the officers face?
> .


Watch the video.

----------


## 007

> Epic fail, dude.


No, there was a protest in a government building.
This guy was reporting it.
The cop slammed the reporter to the ground.
His intent was to escalate the situation.
Cops are trained to escalate.

----------


## Maximatic

> Kill him? They were trying to handcuff him and they got him an ambulance right away. Kelly brought his own fate upon himself. He was just another criminal fucking up America. They are legion and tug on the heartstrings of liberals. 
> 
> You're sure? Based on what? His own family had to admit in court that your little hairy angel assaulted them. LOL!!!


I saw the video. Any prior history is irrelevant to what happened at that scene. The fact that you laugh about it is very disturbing.

----------


## 007

> Watch the video.


I did, he was sat down, compliant, cop put his gloved fists in his face and told him he was about to use them to fuck him up.
Then the cop threw a punch, Thomas jumped up flailed arms and turned to run.
Cop assaulted Thomas whilst he was compliant.
The violence was initiated by the police, without justification.

----------


## Katzndogz

> He was up in the officers face?
> The cop first struck him when he was sat, on the ground.
> Lying to a cop is not a crime. Exept under traffic laws, not applicable in this case.
> Not answering a cop is not a crime.
> 
> The cop punched the compliant Thomas knowing that the fear reaction could be used to justify a beating.


Lying to a cop is not a crime!

You might want to ask Martha Stewart about that one.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=Dan40;258629]


> The JURY watched the video and listened while HIS family testified to his history of mentally unbalanced violence.  NOT GUILTY!
> 
> But in your omnipotent wisdom, YOU know better?


You are talking about Thomas, in a reference to Zimmerman.
Perhaps you are not a liar, just a confused drunk who cannot follow a conversation.

----------


## 007

> Lying to a cop is not a crime!
> 
> You might want to ask Martha Stewart about that one.


Federal law in a regulated business, not the same thing. When a treasury or FBI agent investigates serious fraud and such, the person being interviewed is put under oath.
Kelly Thomas was not interviewed under oath, it was not a traffic stop, so lying to the cop was not a crime.

----------


## 007

> Kill him? They were trying to handcuff him and they got him an ambulance right away. Kelly brought his own fate upon himself. He was just another criminal fucking up America. They are legion and tug on the heartstrings of liberals. 
> 
> You're sure? Based on what? His own family had to admit in court that your little hairy angel assaulted them. LOL!!!


Self defense or cowering in fear cannot be an assault in a moral world.

In a twisted state, like liberal California not Groveling to police may be a crime.
It was a crime in Nazi Germany too.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I think different states have different laws, but in general it is illegal to lie to a police officer in the discharge of his duties. 

If that's the law, either obey it or resort to what witnesses to a mob hit do: I don't know nothin'. I didn't see nithin'

----------


## Dan40

[QUOTE=007;258641]


> You are talking about Thomas, in a reference to Zimmerman.
> Perhaps you are not a liar, just a confused drunk who cannot follow a conversation.


No YOU have lost the thread.  In officer's trial in the death of KELLY.  Kelley's family testified that KELLY was crazy and had violently attacked them in the past.  His SISTER, and his Grandfather.  The jury verdict on the officers was not guilty,,,,,,,,PERIOD

Are you allergic to FACTS?  Allergic to REASON?  Allergic to intelligence?  Allergic to EVIDENCE?  So far you have only mastered the DENSE part.

And the EVIDENCE in the Zimmerman case, PRESENTED by the state, not the Defense, was overwhelming for acquittal.  The rotten communist judge instructed the jury to find Zimmerman guilty of anything they could think of.  Yes, on national TV the judge told the jury that if they could not convict Zimmerman of murder, they could find him guilty of any lesser charge, even tho he was not charged with any lesser charges.  He begged them to find something as he knew the state had no case at all.  The jury found Zimmerman, not guilty,,,,PERIOD.

But please, don't let facts and reality bother your life in the cave.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

And, therefore, when they beat you to death because they felt like it, it's your fault, because lying is a crime.

----------


## 007

> _Are you going to answer this or hide?_
> 
> _How would you want resisting criminals to be subdued?_


Who was the criminal?
In America one is presumed innocent until proven guilty.
If a suspect is seated, complying and non violent I would like the cops to not punch him  seconds after threatening to fuck him up.
Perhaps saying something like;- " sir, we are investigating a report of (---- ) you fit the description given us by the victim/witnesses.
We are detaining you until we have completed our investigation ".
Then they could ask him to allow cuff to be placed on him, even asking him to stand to assist, or lie down until cuffs are on.
Punching a compliant suspect will not help getting him into handcuffs.
He didn't resist until he was punched.
Cops are trained to escalate.
It takes intellect and communication to descalate.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=Dan40;258651]


> No YOU have lost the thread.  In officer's trial in the death of KELLY.  Kelley's family testified that KELLY was crazy and had violently attacked them in the past.  His SISTER, and his Grandfather.  The jury verdict on the officers was not guilty,,,,,,,,PERIOD
> 
> Are you allergic to FACTS?  Allergic to REASON?  Allergic to intelligence?  Allergic to EVIDENCE?  So far you have only mastered the DENSE part.
> 
> And the EVIDENCE in the Zimmerman case, PRESENTED by the state, not the Defense, was overwhelming for acquittal.  The rotten communist judge instructed the jury to find Zimmerman guilty of anything they could think of.  Yes, on national TV the judge told the jury that if they could not convict Zimmerman of murder, they could find him guilty of any lesser charge, even tho he was not charged with any lesser charges.  He begged them to find something as he knew the state had no case at all.  The jury found Zimmerman, not guilty,,,,PERIOD.
> 
> But please, don't let facts and reality bother your life in the cave.


You responded to me telling you to find for yourself the post with the link to the Zimmerman 911 call embedded with references to the Kelly Thomas trial.

I believe Z was justified in shooting TM.
In this case however , no matter what the jury decided, morally Kelly Thomas was killed by violent cops who initiated the violence.
Morally they killed him in cold blood with malice and forethought.

----------


## 007

I've never once claimed Zimmerman was guilty!
I even made a substantial donation to his defense fund.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Domestic violence call?
> The new " I smell marijuana"!
> 
> 
> So they invade the home to protect the occupants from the pain of domestic violence.
> Inflict violence and pain on both occupants??




I would sue the shit out of those cops.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> I would sue the shit out of those cops.


Well you could try, but then the retribution would begin!!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> I would sue the shit out of those cops.


Check out these upstanding _piece_ officers.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Well you could try, but then the retribution would begin!!




No it wouldn't because with my new found fat stacks, I'd move to a better richer place.  :Wink:

----------

007 (03-25-2014)

----------


## 007

Oscar grant

----------


## 007

Oscar Grant. Executed by a cop in a rage because he had to work NYE.
Took out his rage on an innocent yet compliant detainee.

Cop got less time than some shoplifters!!

----------


## Dan40

[QUOTE=007;258657]


> You responded to me telling you to find for yourself the post with the link to the Zimmerman 911 call embedded with references to the Kelly Thomas trial.
> 
> I believe Z was justified in shooting TM.
> In this case however , no matter what the jury decided, morally Kelly Thomas was killed by violent cops who initiated the violence.
> Morally they killed him in cold blood with malice and forethought.


You are obviously having some mental aberrations.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Oscar Grant. Executed by a cop in a rage because he had to work NYE.
> Took out his rage on an innocent yet compliant detainee.
> 
> Cop got less time than some shoplifters!!



Not sure that's what happened, looks more like an accidental shooting due to negligence.

----------


## 007

> Not sure that's what happened, looks more like an accidental shooting due to negligence.


Looks like he pulled out his gun, squeezed the trigger and killed the guy to me.
An accident would be, he dropped his gun and it discharged or he didn't check the breach after he unloaded and the round discharged whils cleaning..

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=Dan40;258737]


> You are obviously having some mental aberrations.


Not at all.
I have repeatedly stated that Zimmerman was justified.
you seem incapable of separating the two cases.
kelly Thomas was not violent toward the cops, the cops were violent towards him.
He did nothing more than try to survive the deadly assault he was subjected to.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Looks like he pulled out his gun, squeezed the trigger and killed the guy to me.
> An accident would be, he dropped his gun and it discharged or he didn't check the breach after he unloaded and the round discharged whils cleaning..




I don't think he intended to shoot the guy, that's my point, look at his body language.

----------


## 007

> I don't think he intended to shoot the guy, that's my point, look at his body language.


I see the body language of drawing his gun, squeezing the trigger and killing an unarmed innocent man, laying face down in handcuffs, with a shot in the back.

He was in a rage because he had to work his shift whilst his girlfriend was ordered on bedrest whilst pregnant with his bastard.

One year!!!
a shoplifter could get a longer sentence!!

----------


## 007

If he didn't intend to shoot, he would have left his gun in its holster.

----------


## 007

If I pulled a gun and pointed it at a cop, I would be shot because my intention would be to kill, right?
Or are cops subject to different laws?

----------


## Dan40

[QUOTE=007;258751]


> Not at all.
> I have repeatedly stated that Zimmerman was justified.
> you seem incapable of separating the two cases.
> kelly Thomas was not violent toward the cops, the cops were violent towards him.
> He did nothing more than try to survive the deadly assault he was subjected to.


Your brain is cement, that is your problem.  Facts and reality mean nothing to you.  Negative opinions are all that make up your life.

Myself and a dozen others have repeatedly told you that cops are not perfect.  They do make misatakes. Very very few mistakes but some.  Yet you rage and rant on and on, insanely, like the cops were outside you home blasting it with heavy weapons 24/7/365.

We have a court system that does apply to cops as well as the public.  One of your fellow cop haters has a website documenting cops error and criminial charges.  He too rants and rages insanely about a tiny percentage of errors done by people doing one of the hardest jobs there is to do.

You're a complete wacko that is paranoid over nothing and I'm done trying to squeeze a bit of reason into a brick.

And I never told you to go look something up for yourself.  You're confused.  Another sign of mental problems.

I'm out!

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014),old wood (03-25-2014)

----------


## old wood

> That's what courts are for.
> (If the occupants feel their rights were violated they can let a jury of their peers decide the facts.)


  OMG....a very rational answer.

The dumb cracker answer was...punch a cop and yell a lot.

Cops see wife beaters every week...it gets old. They see drunken jackasses all the time... they deal with it.   If you happen to be an IDIOT... you will not have a nice day.  At best you get slammed to the floor, cuffed, taken to jail. If you WANT it...they can Tase you..use pepper spray.  Know WHEN to just sit down and STFU or pay the price.  Assholes often turn a minor thing into a major screw up.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

It's amazing how a bunch of losers tap-tap-tapping so angrily at a keyboard feel entitled to make remote snap judgements as to whether a cop is guilty of something or not. That just FLOORS me!  If wrong was done, it will come out in the investigation and the courts. It is NOT a determination that will be made by internet anarchists.

----------


## 007

> It's amazing how a bunch of losers tap-tap-tapping so angrily at a keyboard feel entitled to make remote snap judgements as to whether a cop is guilty of something or not. That just FLOORS me!  If wrong was done, it will come out in the investigation and the courts. It is NOT a determination that will be made by internet anarchists.


First of all, I'm not an anarchist, I'm a taxpayer.
cops are paid by me and other taxpayers.
Their job is to uphold the law and they are not above the law.
 If I executed a ****** because I had a bad day , I would never sleep free again.
yet a cop does it and it's a minor misdemeanor.

losers?
 I haven't worked for 7+ months, but this year I bet I paid more tax than you will earn in the next decade.
retired at 43 years old with enough to see me through the rest of my life in relative comfort.

it is not cop hate to expect professionalism, accountability, respect and compassion from those we hire to provide safety.
Serve and protect, that actually includes the suspects!!

----------


## 007

> OMG....a very rational answer.
> 
> The dumb cracker answer was...punch a cop and yell a lot.
> 
> Cops see wife beaters every week...it gets old. They see drunken jackasses all the time... they deal with it.   If you happen to be an IDIOT... you will not have a nice day.  At best you get slammed to the floor, cuffed, taken to jail. If you WANT it...they can Tase you..use pepper spray.  Know WHEN to just sit down and STFU or pay the price.  Assholes often turn a minor thing into a major screw up.


In the op there was no wife beater, what there was a malicious allegation and an overreaction.
The call was made from elsewhere , outside the home.
The courts send cops to jail for one year for murdering an unarmed , hancuffed compliant detainee.
Explain to me why the cop served less time than the average shoplifter?
A badge does not grant extra rights.

----------


## DonGlock26

I'm still waiting for Axe to tell us how he would like resisting criminal suspects subdued.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=Dan40;258873]


> Your brain is cement, that is your problem.  Facts and reality mean nothing to you.  Negative opinions are all that make up your life.
> 
> Myself and a dozen others have repeatedly told you that cops are not perfect.  They do make misatakes. Very very few mistakes but some.  Yet you rage and rant on and on, insanely, like the cops were outside you home blasting it with heavy weapons 24/7/365.
> 
> We have a court system that does apply to cops as well as the public.  One of your fellow cop haters has a website documenting cops error and criminial charges.  He too rants and rages insanely about a tiny percentage of errors done by people doing one of the hardest jobs there is to do.
> 
> You're a complete wacko that is paranoid over nothing and I'm done trying to squeeze a bit of reason into a brick.
> 
> And I never told you to go look something up for yourself.  You're confused.  Another sign of mental problems.
> ...


Nice abusive rant.
why are so few cops jailed after they execute unarmed innocents?
johannes merskel got a year for deliberately shooting an unarmed non agressive detainee in the back.
he did it in a rage because he wanted to spend NYE at home with his girlfriend who was pregnant and on bed rest with his bastard.
one year for murder?
thats a joke, the courts hold felonious cops to a different standard than joe public.
A badge does not grant extra rights!!!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

You need to learn HTML @007.  It looks stupid when you quote yourself as someone else.

----------

007 (03-25-2014)

----------


## 007

> You need to learn HTML @007.  It looks stupid when you quote yourself as someone else.


I phone issues.
tapatalk can make it  hard to see what is quoted!!
apologies.

----------


## 007

If the police are equally subjected to the law, explain how Oscar Grants life had less value than a stolen doughnut?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I phone issues.
> tapatalk can make it  hard to see what is quoted!!
> apologies.


Accepted.

----------


## 007

If the police are equally subject to the courts of law, explain how and why remarley Grahams murder was justified?
explain how the 
criminal home invasion of his residence by NYPD was also fine?


Does  a badge put cops above the law?

----------


## 007

> I'm still waiting for Axe to tell us how he would like resisting criminal suspects subdued.


As I suggested, that's how.
Not the way your liberal heros in commiefornia and NYC do it, see Oscar Grant and Remarley Graham for clarification.

----------


## 007

> Accepted.


Thank you, will try to watch out for it in Future.

----------


## DonGlock26

> As I suggested, that's how.
> .


You suggested using some violence. What if, that doesn't work? Then what?

----------


## 007

> You suggested using some violence. What if, that doesn't work? Then what?


I suggested communication, respect and compassion.
Even to the point where I even posted exactly what police should have said.

I worked 5 years( part time admittedly) in a secure forensic psychiatric unit( locking up the criminally insane in laymans terms).

often I was expected to respond to violent patients on other( no secure ) wards to help manage patients displaying challenging behaviour.

whilst highly trained in the management of violence and agression I recall only 2 or 3 occasions where hands on techniques were used.
verbal de escalation took a while but worked.
I also spent 10 years working as a police licenced doorman( licences by the West Yorkshire police and the Greater Manchester police ) plus 5 years as a doorman in Boston MA.
strange how I've never been violent to my customers in those environments whilst being respectful to all potential customers, including those I turned away.
its not that hard, if you understand that most people walk on the feet they were given and play with the deck they were dealt.
that would be the compassion bit.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I suggested communication, respect and compassion.
> Even to the point where I even posted exactly what police should have said.
> 
> I worked 5 years( part time admittedly) in a secure forensic psychiatric unit( locking up the criminally insane in laymans terms).
> 
> often I was expected to respond to violent patients on other( no secure ) wards to help manage patients displaying challenging behaviour.
> 
> whilst highly trained in the management of violence and agression I recall only 2 or 3 occasions where hands on techniques were used.
> verbal de escalation took a while but worked.
> ...


How did those violent patients get put into the hospital? Why did you use hand on techniques, or did you stand back and let someone else do it? Why did talking fail?

You still haven't answered this directly:

What if, your low level of violence doesn't work? Then what?

----------


## Dan40

[QUOTE=007;259016]


> Nice abusive rant.
> why are so few cops jailed after they execute unarmed innocents?
> johannes merskel got a year for deliberately shooting an unarmed non agressive detainee in the back.
> he did it in a rage because he wanted to spend NYE at home with his girlfriend who was pregnant and on bed rest with his bastard.
> one year for murder?
> thats a joke, the courts hold felonious cops to a different standard than joe public.
> A badge does not grant extra rights!!!


Wackadoodle, I'd still like to know when you IMAGINED I told you to go look something up for yourself.  You don't know up from down.

Please post the post # where you IMAGINED I told you yo look up something.

Your confusion is total.

And your retirement is total bullshit.

Cops handle more than 8 billion ugly situations per year with a better than 99.999% satisfaction rate.  You want more?

You've never done a single thing in your life 99.999% correct.

If you'd LEARN how to use the forum tools, you would make fewer misquotes.  Foolish.

This is your post in reply to my post:

[QUOTE=007;259016]


> Nice abusive rant.
> why are so few cops jailed after they execute unarmed innocents?
> johannes merskel got a year for deliberately shooting an unarmed non agressive detainee in the back.
> he did it in a rage because he wanted to spend NYE at home with his  girlfriend who was pregnant and on bed rest with his bastard.
> one year for murder?
> thats a joke, the courts hold felonious cops to a different standard than joe public.
> A badge does not grant extra rights!!!


Yet it looks like I made the post that you made.  Cops got their poop grouped much better than you.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=Dan40;259238][QUOTE=007;259016]

Wackadoodle, I'd still like to know when you IMAGINED I told you to go look something up for yourself.  You don't know up from down.

Please post the post # where you IMAGINED I told you yo look up something.

Your confusion is total.

And your retirement is total bullshit.

Cops handle more than 8 billion ugly situations per year with a better than 99.999% satisfaction rate.  You want more?

You've never done a single thing in your life 99.999% correct.

If you'd LEARN how to use the forum tools, you would make fewer misquotes.  Foolish.

This is your post in reply to my post:




> Yet it looks like I made the post that you made.  Cops got their poop grouped much better than you.


Your rants are making no sense.
I never made any of the allegations you claim.
Stop lying, start debating!!
You are clearly insane.

----------


## 007

> How did those violent patients get put into the hospital? Why did you use hand on techniques, or did you stand back and let someone else do it? Why did talking fail?
> 
> You still haven't answered this directly:
> 
> What if, your low level of violence doesn't work? Then what?


Low level violence?

Non violent.
We had staff who worked alongside police TSG units ( riot enabled units( tactical support groups)) who were tasked with apprehending those who displayed symptoms of mental illness.
Very basic 3 man C+R techniques have never failed when properly applied by well trained and practiced personell.
Adding extra weaponry and relying on it has reduced interest among police in practising proper care and responsibility during control and restraint.
These cops forgot their restraint training and relied on agression, intimidation abuse and violence.
Their lack of respect, communication and compassion failed them in this case.
That and their them and us mentality.
Cops are trained to escalate to accumulate, they view all of us as the enemy.

----------


## Dan40

This is your post 3311 of this thread.

*"You responded to me telling you to find for yourself the post with the  link to the Zimmerman 911 call embedded with references to the Kelly  Thomas trial."
*
1 I never told you do do anything like that.

2. I was not mixing up the Zimmerman and Thomas trials.

Anyone with remedial reading ability and a functional mind would know that.

Your problem is not knowing how to quote a poster so you mixed me up with someone else.

That confusion continues through your insane cop hating ranting and raging.

----------


## 007

I did tell you to find the post yourself.
You claimed I had not posted the recording of Zimmerman's 911 call.
Then you responded by ranting about The Thomas case.

----------


## Dan40

> I did tell you to find the post yourself.
> You claimed I had not posted the recording of Zimmerman's 911 call.
> Then you responded by ranting about The Thomas case.


You've gone off the deep end.  I don't know what you're talking about.  Other forum members don't know what you're talking about.  And most of all YOU don't know what you're talking about.

But it is obvious to all, that in your complete confusion, you are mixing up posts and posters.  You are arguing with me about posts I never made to you and posts you mever made to me.  And you are so confused you can't even read the posts where I quouted [properly] YOU!

Seek help.

----------

ChoppedLiver (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

> You've gone off the deep end.  I don't know what you're talking about.  Other forum members don't know what you're talking about.  And most of all YOU don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> But it is obvious to all, that in your complete confusion, you are mixing up posts and posters.  You are arguing with me about posts I never made to you and posts you mever made to me.  And you are so confused you can't even read the posts where I quouted [properly] YOU!
> 
> Seek help.


There appears to be some immense anger issue you are suffering from.
As you were informed yesterday there was an issue with the tapatalk system I have been using.
I would quote your post and respond to what you posted but it would appear on screen with Dons name instead of yours.
However YOU responded to a post about the Zimmerman 911 call, one of your typical abuse filled rants, but instead of referring to the topic you quoted you babbled about the Kelly Thomas case.
you clearly have your head so far up OBAMAS ass that you have lost all sense of reality.

----------


## 007

[QUOTE=Dan40;258873]


> Your brain is cement, that is your problem.  Facts and reality mean nothing to you.  Negative opinions are all that make up your life.
> 
> Myself and a dozen others have repeatedly told you that cops are not perfect.  They do make misatakes. Very very few mistakes but some.  Yet you rage and rant on and on, insanely, like the cops were outside you home blasting it with heavy weapons 24/7/365.
> 
> We have a court system that does apply to cops as well as the public.  One of your fellow cop haters has a website documenting cops error and criminial charges.  He too rants and rages insanely about a tiny percentage of errors done by people doing one of the hardest jobs there is to do.
> 
> You're a complete wacko that is paranoid over nothing and I'm done trying to squeeze a bit of reason into a brick.
> 
> And I never told you to go look something up for yourself.  You're confused.  Another sign of mental problems.
> ...


Court system applies to cops?
Equally?
Oscar Grants murderer served one year.

Remarley Graham's murderer was declared to be fully justified in invading his home without a warrant and executing the kid for taking a piss in his own bathroom.
multitudes of cases exist where unarmed people are murdered by police, yet rare is the case where a cop is jailed.
The Nazis put police above the law, history repeats itself.

 He who surrenders liberty for security deserves neither.

----------


## 007

Standing up to police brutality, Antonio, a brave veteran has been targeted by his local police since he observed and video recorded a cop violently assaulting a woman who was a passenger in a traffic stop.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Another staged meme, no doubt.

Christ almighty, I am so sick of this...

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne

This guy is going to end up dead sometime soon, I'm sure.

----------

michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

This one is legit.......




> Another staged meme, no doubt.
> 
> Christ almighty, I am so sick of this...

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

> This guy is going to end up dead sometime soon, I'm sure.


He has been holding police accountable for a few years now, he was subjected to a severe beating by APD some years back, won the case.
since he started his movement fewer complaints have been made against police in the city, fewer assaults by police are reported, fewer assaults on police, crime overall has dropped.
Injuries requiring hospital treatment sustained by police and prisoners have been halved.
APD officers frequently Thank Antonio for his work and now view him as an essential element in the safety of their city.
in just a few short years!!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Another staged meme, no doubt.
> 
> Christ almighty, I am so sick of this...


The cop had no right to arrest him. The question was answered. Filming cops isn't illegal.

----------


## Toefoot

Some info on Mr. Buehler......I will also note he was active with finding a solution within the community and not just bashing cops on a keyboard, it does get old.

*Military*After graduating from West Point, Buehler was commissioned as a 2nd Lieutenant in the United States Army. Buehler graduated from Engineer Officer Basic, Ranger School (Class 8-00),[3] and Airborne School. As a member of Charlie Company of the 40th Engineer Battalion, Buehler led the turnaround of two underperforming 27-soldier platoons in Kosovo and Germany. Subsequently, as a member of the 1st Armored Division Engineer Brigade, Buehler turned around the administration and logistics of a 67-soldier company, and executed the movement of thousands of U.S. soldiers from Europe and the United States to Iraq. Then, in a position normally reserved for senior officers with much more experience, Antonio solved critical supply shortages for the U.S. Army in the early days of the Iraq war. Buehler worked with numerous American military units, foreign militaries, civilian contractors from half a dozen nations, and Shia, Sunni and Kurdish Iraqis to fix roads and bridges, restore power generation and water supply, emplace force protection barriers,[4] and build and reinforce bases throughout central Iraq. Antonio was commended for his actions and awarded a Bronze Star. Buehler was honorably discharged from the military in 2004 so that he could attend the Stanford Graduate School of Business.
*Finance*After graduating from Stanford in 2006, Buehler took a position with Houlihan Lokey as an Investment Banking Associate in New York City. In March 2008, Buehler launched Trophy Point Capital, a private equity fund focused on acquiring and actively operating middle-market businesses. Buehler received the backing of private equity investors, business leaders and academicians, including Paul Milgrom, Jim Southern and Jerry York.
*Homeschooling*While operating Trophy Point Capital, Buehler found himself focusing on the education sector. He served as the Treasurer and Board Member of A Caring Hand,[5] a child bereavement non-profit in New York City. Previously a supporter of charter schools and vouchers, Buehler came to the conclusion that traditional schooling oftentimes did more damage to the development and future potential of children than it did good. Buehler began to research homeschooling and unschooling as alternatives to traditional schooling, and soon found himself a leading proponent of homeschooling. In late 2010, Buehler decided to move to Austin where he could position himself in a geographically-centric location to influence the homeschooling movement.
*New Year's Day 2012 incident*In the early hours New Year’s Day 2012, Buehler, the designated driver that night, pulled into a 7-11 in Austin, TX for gas.[6] While fueling up, he and his passenger observed a DUI stop in progress, with a woman in high heels performing a field sobriety test; according to Buehler, they heard a female screaming and turned in time to see officer Robert Snider pulling the female passenger out of the vehicle and throwing her to the ground.[7] Buehler yelled out to the police, asking them why they were assaulting her.[8] After twisting her arms behind her back, the officers arrested her. Then officer Patrick Oborski approached Buehler, pushed him forcefully several times in the chest, and arrested him.[9][10] Oborski later claimed Buehler spit on him,[11] a felony charge that carries up to a 10-year prison sentence.[11][12]However, witness video evidence does not show Buehler spitting, Oborski did not wipe his face, and APD spokesman Cpl. Hipolito admitted to KEYE news that he could not see Buehler spitting on the officer.[13][14] His grand jury date was postponed numerous times.[15]
After an online appeal by Buehler to find witnesses to the event, several witnesses came forward and a videorecording[16] of the incident surfaced.[17] APD has not released the dashcam video to the public. Nearly 6,800 people have joined the Free Antonio Buehler[18]Facebook page, with supporters flyering the city and organizing rallies in support of Buehler, and posting daily stories of American and international police abuse.[19][20]
Despite a half dozen witnesses, two videos and audio evidence of what happened on New Year's Day, the District Attorney did not convene a grand jury in 2012. The grand jury convened on March 5, 6 and 7, 2013. Four weeks later, the District Attorney finally informed the public that the grand jury failed to indict Antonio Buehler on the any of the crimes he was charged with.[21][22][23]
They instead indicted him on four Class C misdemeanors for "failure to obey a lawful order" related to his New Year's Day incident, two follow on arrests and a fourth incident in which he was never arrested. The grand jury also indicted Norma Pizana for resisting arrest. Pizana is the woman that Buehler felt was being abused on New Year's Day 2012.[24]
On December 31, 2013, Buehler sued the Austin Police Department, Police Chief Art Acevedo, Officer Patrick Oborski, Officer Robert Snider, SGT Adam Johnson and Officer Justin Berry for allegedly violating his civil rights on January 1, August 26 and September 21, 2012.[

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Some info on Mr. Buehler......


Buehler.

Buehler.

Buehler.

----------

St James (03-26-2014),Toefoot (03-26-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Perianne

As always, there is another side to these stories.




> Here’s the back story to the video posted [above]: The main character  is someone by the name of Antonio Buehler. Buehler and friends are no  strangers to bullying the police.... They are activists for an organization called Peaceful Streets Project that has strong ties to the NAACP and the Black Panthers. My guess is this organization is an offshoot of the Occupy “F*ck the Police” community organizing—also posted at Facebook.
> 
> 
>  The video below picks up after Buehler and friends were following a  police car around. The police officer fearing for his life, decides to  pull Buehler over to investigate why Buehler has been following his  police vehicle. Hilarity ensues as Buehler claims he’s too afraid to  roll down the window, but apparently has no problem getting out of the  car to scream in the officer’s face ”_You’re a F**king Coward!_”


Why can I so easily find the other side to these stories but other people cannot?  What is the agenda here?

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...to-be-bullied/

----------

Toefoot (03-26-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> This guy is going to end up dead sometime soon, I'm sure.


Well this guy has a reason to be upset with cops. He was driving home from a event was a holiday, was the designated driver, stopped at a gas station and witnessed a female being pulled out of a car on the passenger side by two cops and slammed to the ground. He took out his phone and recorded the event while pumping gas. When the cops noticed he had taped them they came over, assaulted and arrested him on bogus charges. They put in the report he had approached them and spit on a cop which is a felony. He was lucky there were credible witnessed that told the jury he never went towards the cops and never spit at any cop. They lied which was proven in court by the many witnesses in the store and out and ever since then they didn't like being caught in a lie and started following him and harassing. That's when he started turning on them.

----------


## Toefoot

*Who is Mara Zebest...*




> As always, there is another side to these stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can I so easily find the other side to these stories but other people cannot?  What is the agenda here?
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...to-be-bullied/

----------


## Invayne

> Some info on Mr. Buehler......I will also note he was active with finding a solution within the community and not just bashing cops on a keyboard, it does get old.
> 
> *Military*
> 
> After graduating from West Point, Buehler was commissioned as a 2nd Lieutenant in the United States Army. Buehler graduated from Engineer Officer Basic, Ranger School (Class 8-00),[3] and Airborne School. As a member of Charlie Company of the 40th Engineer Battalion, Buehler led the turnaround of two underperforming 27-soldier platoons in Kosovo and Germany. Subsequently, as a member of the 1st Armored Division Engineer Brigade, Buehler turned around the administration and logistics of a 67-soldier company, and executed the movement of thousands of U.S. soldiers from Europe and the United States to Iraq. Then, in a position normally reserved for senior officers with much more experience, Antonio solved critical supply shortages for the U.S. Army in the early days of the Iraq war. Buehler worked with numerous American military units, foreign militaries, civilian contractors from half a dozen nations, and Shia, Sunni and Kurdish Iraqis to fix roads and bridges, restore power generation and water supply, emplace force protection barriers,[4] and build and reinforce bases throughout central Iraq. Antonio was commended for his actions and awarded a Bronze Star. Buehler was honorably discharged from the military in 2004 so that he could attend the Stanford Graduate School of Business.
> *Finance*
> 
> After graduating from Stanford in 2006, Buehler took a position with Houlihan Lokey as an Investment Banking Associate in New York City. In March 2008, Buehler launched Trophy Point Capital, a private equity fund focused on acquiring and actively operating middle-market businesses. Buehler received the backing of private equity investors, business leaders and academicians, including Paul Milgrom, Jim Southern and Jerry York.
> *Homeschooling*
> ...


And the bootlickers on here will just see him as another long haired worthless drug addicted freak, I'm sure.

----------


## Invayne

> As always, there is another side to these stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can I so easily find the other side to these stories but other people cannot?  What is the agenda here?
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013...to-be-bullied/


Yep, as I said, the bootlickers have their own story...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> And the bootlickers on here will just see him as another long haired worthless drug addicted freak, I'm sure.


No, that would be the forum anarchists you're talking about.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-27-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> Another staged meme, no doubt.
> 
> Christ almighty, I am so sick of this...


Yup.  All staged "memes," Adolf:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=RVmGWLsn0iM

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014),Roadmaster (03-26-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Maybe, but people on this forum seem to have a yard on about cops. I do not deal with cops much since I do not live in a city. I travel a lot but only find stupid when I am am in the Mountains...then the wife slaps me around and makes me lick her boots.....  






> And the bootlickers on here will just see him as another long haired worthless drug addicted freak, I'm sure.

----------


## Invayne

They are trained to believe that everyone is the enemy and everyone wants to kill them.




> Thomas Grover, a former  sergeant with the Albuquerque Police Department who independently  reviewed the lesson plans, noted that the Officer Survival course has  been expanded, but what’s lacking in the new curriculum is an emphasis  on working with the community.
> 
>                                                                                                “When you have someone  who is just coming in and is 21 years old … they’re very impressionable,  and sure it creates that us-versus-them [mentality], we’re warriors  [mentality],” he said.


http://www.santafenewmexican.com/new...6fdcc35a1.html

This is Albuquerque, but I'm sure it's the same everywhere.

----------


## Invayne

> Maybe, but people on this forum seem to have a yard on about cops. I do not deal with cops much since I do not live in a city. I travel a lot but only find stupid when I am am in the Mountains...then the wife slaps me around and makes me lick her boots.....


A yard on? LOL!!

----------

Toefoot (03-26-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> Maybe, but people on this forum seem to have a yard on about cops. I do not deal with cops much since I do not live in a city. I travel a lot but only find stupid when I am am in the Mountains...then the wife slaps me around and makes me lick her boots.....


Lemmee get this straight--"yard on" is a euphemism for "hard on;" so "boots" would be a euphemism for "boobs," no?  So when you come home, your wife slaps you around and makes you lick her boobs.  Is this an insurmountable problem?

----------

Toefoot (03-26-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Hey, let me find stupid my way and by all means you find stupid your way....lol.




> Lemmee get this straight--"yard on" is a euphemism for "hard on;" so "boots" would be a euphemism for "boobs," no?  So when you come home, your wife slaps you around and makes you lick her boobs.  Is this an insurmountable problem?

----------


## 007

> They are trained to believe that everyone is the enemy and everyone wants to kill them.
> 
> 
> http://www.santafenewmnexican.com/ne...6fdcc35a1.html
> 
> This is Albuquerque, but I'm sure it's the same everywhere.


That's fast becoming the norm amongst many cops.
The hyper agressive manner during routine contacts with the public, rapidly walking up into a persons personal space are employed as a tactic to cause the target to step back, showing nervousness, which is of course probable cause for a search!!
Or to raise your hands to protect yourself , threatening gesture/fighting stance, you're going down!
Or you move an inch when the cop is standing an inch from you, you touch him , that's assault, down you go, act surprised, or stiffen up , resisting, out comes the tazer or the billy club.
Cops are trained to escalate a situation, to create false statistics that can be used to file for increased funding.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> And the bootlickers on here will just see him as another long haired worthless drug addicted freak, I'm sure.


If you equate bootlicking with being a law-abiding and upstanding citizen, then so be it.
And he may be long-haired, but so what? Drug-addicted? Can tell one way or the other.
But as far as him being worthless and a freak? Well, there's that. 
You can also add to his personality traits as being un-American, a slimy piece of libtard shit, scum, and an all-around decerebrate cop-hating asshole.

 :Cool:

----------


## 007

> If you equate bootlicking with being a law-abiding and upstanding citizen, then so be it.
> And he may be long-haired, but so what? Drug-addicted? Can tell one way or the other.
> But as far as him being worthless and a freak? Well, there's that. 
> You can also add to his personality traits as being un-American, a slimy piece of libtard shit, scum, and an all-around decerebrate cop-hating asshole.


He is a worthless freak?
you have a very low opinion of veterans!!
he is hardly liberal, liberals tend to approve of state violence.
He is a homeschooling advocate, the polar opposite of a liberal.
A conservative with tea party and libertarian leanings would be more accurate.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> He is a worthless freak?
> you have a very low opinion of veterans!!
> he is hardly liberal, liberals tend to approve of state violence.
> He is a homeschooling advocate, the polar opposite of a liberal.
> A conservative with tea party and libertarian leanings would be more accurate.


He was done wrong and won. They know who he is and if they had not followed him and trying to get him on anything, pulling him over for nothing after his first trial this would have never escalated. Instead of being a victim he became the aggressor. They created him.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

Video recording police activity is hardly aggression.
Their using their badge as a weapon to harrass is wrong.
Public servants need to be held to account.
If they have nothing to hide, they have nothing to fear!!

----------


## Invayne

> Domestic violence call?
> The new " I smell marijuana"!
> 
> 
> So they invade the home to protect the occupants from the pain of domestic violence.
> Inflict violence and pain on both occupants??


We can fix that. 

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/sta...efense-police/

----------


## Rudy2D

> But as far as him being worthless and a freak? Well, there's that. 
> You can also add to his personality traits as being un-American, a slimy piece of libtard shit, scum, and an all-around decerebrate cop-hating asshole.


"After graduating from West Point, Buehler was commissioned as a 2nd Lieutenant in the United States Army. Buehler graduated from Engineer Officer Basic, Ranger School (Class 8-00),[3] and Airborne School. As a member of Charlie Company of the 40th Engineer Battalion, Buehler led the turnaround of two underperforming 27-soldier platoons in Kosovo and Germany. Subsequently, as a member of the 1st Armored Division Engineer Brigade, Buehler turned around the administration and logistics of a 67-soldier company, and executed the movement of thousands of U.S. soldiers from Europe and the United States to Iraq. Then, in a position normally reserved for senior officers with much more experience, Antonio solved critical supply shortages for the U.S. Army in the early days of the Iraq war. Buehler worked with numerous American military units, foreign militaries, civilian contractors from half a dozen nations, and Shia, Sunni and Kurdish Iraqis to fix roads and bridges, restore power generation and water supply, emplace force protection barriers,[4] and build and reinforce bases throughout central Iraq. Antonio was commended for his actions and awarded a Bronze Star. Buehler was honorably discharged from the military in 2004 so that he could attend the Stanford Graduate School of Business."  ~post #7




Post _your_ military resume, CL--so we can all compare the two and see why you deem this patriot  "worthless and a freak;" "un-American, a slimy piece of libtard shit, scum, and an all-around decerebrate cop-hating asshole."

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## 007

His under grad and post grad education too?
I doubt JPT Graduated middle school!!

----------


## Invayne

> "stop resisting" means move your hands away from your face so I can really hurt you/permanently scar you!
> or the old favorite shouting "stop grabbing my gun" so a collegues will shoot the victim, see the Marcus Jeter case.


TRUTH...

----------



----------


## Invayne

> If you equate bootlicking with being a law-abiding and upstanding citizen, then so be it.


Boot Licker: To behave toward in a servile or obsequious manner.

----------


## Rudy2D

> His under grad and post grad education too?
> I doubt JPT Graduated middle school!!


Wasn't JPT--it was Chopped Liver.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Standing up to police brutality, Antonio, a brave veteran has been targeted by his local police since he observed and video recorded a cop violently assaulting a woman who was a passenger in a traffic stop.


Targeted? He admitted that he was stalking police officers.

----------


## 007

> Targeted? He admitted that he was stalking police officers.


No he did not.
He was charged with no such thing, you liar.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No he did not.
> He was charged with no such thing, you liar.


Yes he did. He admitted to it.

----------


## 007

> Yes he did. He admitted to it.


What sentence did he get?

----------


## DonGlock26

> What sentence did he get?


I never said he got charged. I said that he admitted it. If he keeps it up, he may get charged with stalking or obstruction.

----------


## Sentinel

> 


The only reason he was arrested is because he's black.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

> I never said he got charged. I said that he admitted it. If he keeps it up, he may get charged with stalking or obstruction.


I stated that he had never been charged with stalking, you answered;-"yes he did".
At 841 am this very day.
Caught in your lie, again.
He never once admitted to stalking.
Filming a cop is not a crime.
They have nothing to fear if they have nothing to hide.
If they hadn't been violent to a petite female passenger in a DUI stop, then lied about this brave mans actions, this would never have happened.
Interesting how, in the few short years since the initial incident, Austen has noted a reduction in hospitalised detainees, a reduction in allegations of police excessive force, a reduction in violence toward the police and a more positive relationship between the police and the community they serve in Austen.
Many cops credit Antonio with being responsible in part for these positives.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I stated that he had never been charged with stalking, you answered;-"yes he did".
> .


I was responding to your first sentence. LOL!!!!!!




> No he did not.

----------


## 007

> I was responding to your first sentence. LOL!!!!!!


So, where did he admit to stalking?
Link?

----------


## DonGlock26

> So, where did he admit to stalking?
> Link?


The video. He admits to following the cop around putting the cop in a state of fear.

----------


## 007

> The video. He admits to following the cop around putting the cop in a state of fear.


Following?

When I had my store, I often followed my employees around whilst they were at work.
Was that stalking?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Following?
> 
> When I had my store, I often followed my employees around whilst they were at work.
> Was that stalking?


Were they in fear of you due to your actions? Were you a stranger?

----------


## 007

> Were they in fear of you due to your actions? Were you a stranger?


I was a stranger to new employees, and they may well have been in fear, I could fire them at any time.
A cop is afraid of a video camera?
If a cop is that much of a chicken shit he should find a nice safe job.
They don't like cameras because the camera prevents abuse of power and forces professionalism.
Why are you opposed to professionalism in your public employees?

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...gressive-Force

No longer will he have to suffer the indignity of using sign language!

cops have been attacking a lot of deaf folk these days and diabetics, blind, elderly and mentally ill people.

A final solution to the inferior people problem?
save money for Obamacare?

----------


## Invayne

> The only reason he was arrested is because he's black.


He is???? :Thinking:

----------


## DonGlock26

> In a statement to NBC4, the Hawthorne Police Department would not comment on this case specifically, but said in part:
> "Hawthorne Police Department officers are trained to deal with incidents where communication, for various reasons, can sometimes be difficult. Officers make every effort to communicate effectively and bring every one of these incidents to a peaceful resolution.
> *"In almost all cases, it is the person’s behavior and actions who we contact that dictate police response rather than the communication barriers present. That is certainly the case in this specific matter."*
> 
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/lo...245916161.html

----------


## 007

He waved his arms ( ASL) the stupid cops waved him over to them and attacked.
 He broke away, again trying via the only communication device he had, to tell the cops what was happening.
communication.

Why are you so against a cop actually thinking?
what did these cops do to find out what was happening?

what was their justification for the initial attempt to smash his face into the curb?

----------


## 007

She called using TDY/TDD, so they were aware in advance hat a speach/hearing impaired person made the call!!
http://m.kirotv.com/videos/news/poli...f-woman/vc9Y9/

----------


## DonGlock26

> He waved his arms ( ASL) the stupid cops waved him over to them and attacked.


According to who? His lawyer?

----------


## 007

> According to who? His lawyer?


A more reliable and trustworthy source than Hawthorne police.
Pretty nasty and corrupt bunch!!

----------


## Dan40

For you imbecile juvenile cop haters.

There are 313,000,000 reported crimes in the USA each year.  Yet in your childish whining, you want to eliminate all cops because SOME are far from perfect, and you are too immature to deal with authority.

Over the many decades I have been arrested for speeding  at least a half dozen times.  I have been questioned about drag racing on the street.  I have been questioned about drunk driving. And a buddy following me was also questioned.  I have been arrested for going 103 mph over the speed limit.  I have been questioned about beating up 'scabs' during a union strike.  In each case I treated the police with respect and was treated with respect as well.  Never had a problem.

But then, I'm a mature adult, and intelligent enough to know, even as a youngster, that acting out like a bawling baby was stupid when I knew what I had done.

----------

Perianne (03-27-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> For you imbecile juvenile cop haters.
> 
> There are 313,000,000 reported crimes in the USA each year.  Yet in your childish whining, you want to eliminate all cops because SOME are far from perfect, and you are too immature to deal with authority.
> 
> Over the many decades I have been arrested for speeding  at least a half dozen times.  I have been questioned about drag racing on the street.  I have been questioned about drunk driving. And a buddy following me was also questioned.  I have been arrested for going 103 mph over the speed limit.  I have been questioned about beating up 'scabs' during a union strike.  In each case I treated the police with respect and was treated with respect as well.  Never had a problem.
> 
> But then, I'm a mature adult, and intelligent enough to know, even as a youngster, that acting out like a bawling baby was stupid when I knew what I had done.


What an irrational, emotional and illogical post... not very intelligent or mature.

----------


## Perianne

> I have been arrested for going 103 mph over the speed limit.


Dan, you are silly.  Cars didn't go that fast when you were young.

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> What an irrational, emotional and illogical post... not very intelligent or mature.


_
YOU_ would be classified as rational and logical in the place where caterpillars smoke hookas, mad hatters and march hares hold tea parties, and the Queen of Hearts calls 'Off with their heads!'

----------


## Invayne

> Over the many decades I have been arrested for speeding  at least a half dozen times.  I have been questioned about drag racing on the street.  I have been questioned about drunk driving. And a buddy following me was also questioned.  I have been arrested for going 103 mph over the speed limit.  I have been questioned about beating up 'scabs' during a union strike.  In each case I treated the police with respect and was treated with respect as well.  Never had a problem.


I've been arrested myself, and the cop was very nice. We were actually joking with each other on the way to the police station. But he wasn't some belligerent thug acting like he wanted to kick my ass either. He was professional, not someone acting like a school yard bully.

----------


## Invayne

See, most people don't have a problems with cops in general. It's the murderous psychopaths among them that we have a problem with. It's really disturbing that there are some on here that have no problems with them either.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> What an *irrational, emotiona*l and i*llogica*l post... not very* intelligent* or *mature*.


GOOD for you!  5 new words you can look up and learn.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

WHO THE _FUCK_ is supporting psychotic, criminal cops?!?!?!?!?! :Geez:

----------


## 007

> For you imbecile juvenile cop haters.
> 
> There are 313,000,000 reported crimes in the USA each year.  Yet in your childish whining, you want to eliminate all cops because SOME are far from perfect, and you are too immature to deal with authority.
> 
> Over the many decades I have been arrested for speeding  at least a half dozen times.  I have been questioned about drag racing on the street.  I have been questioned about drunk driving. And a buddy following me was also questioned.  I have been arrested for going 103 mph over the speed limit.  I have been questioned about beating up 'scabs' during a union strike.  In each case I treated the police with respect and was treated with respect as well.  Never had a problem.
> 
> But then, I'm a mature adult, and intelligent enough to know, even as a youngster, that acting out like a bawling baby was stupid when I knew what I had done.


Standing up for your constitutionally protected rights is acting out like a bawling baby( original post on this thread, cops violently smash their way into a home to protect occupants from domestic violence, protect occupants by applying both electronic and physical violence ).

I have had a couple of run ins with cops.
A home had been firebombed, 8 occupants had died, 5 were children, all were of Pakistani origin.
immediately the press , the police and the politicians were out talking about a racist attack.
within a couple of days I was accosted( after being followed for a mile to an area not covered by CCTV) by a tactical police unit , 7 man unit.
At the time, a serving soldier and part time nurse I had a shaven head and tended to walk to and from my jobs and home.
Cops saw a shaven head and followed, then after 10 to 15 mins pulled up alongside me and asked where I was heading, the van had a sliding door open through which theyaddressed   me.
I answered "to work".
at which several of them burst out of the van and threw me into a wall saying" don't get fucking smart, answer the question, at which point they repeatedly smashed my face into a stone wall accusing me of burning the pakis, and calling me a fucking skinhead, racist etc.
eventually they left when in between the smashing of my face, the screaming abuse and beatings with their batons, I told them the name of the hospital I was working at and it's street address.
it was a 5 or 10 minute contact, they asked me only where I was going, launched into violence then drove away.
what exactly did I do at that time to cause the beat down?
They asked a question, I answered in a manner any reasonable person would.
what was it I did to deserve to be beaten?

----------


## 007

> See, most people don't have a problems with cops in general. It's the murderous psychopaths among them that we have a problem with. It's really disturbing that there are some on here that have no problems with them either.


The closed ranks are a problem too.

----------


## 007

> WHO THE _FUCK_ is supporting psychotic, criminal cops?!?!?!?!?!


Don 40 , he never had a problem with cops so if others did, they must have caused it.

----------


## Invayne

> WHO THE _FUCK_ is supporting psychotic, criminal cops?!?!?!?!?!


People like you that bitch and moan that they don't want to hear about it.

Keeping quiet about it is called Enabling. Why do you want to do that? It COULD happen to YOU someday. I think it's a problem that needs to be addressed.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> See, most people don't have a problems with cops in general. It's the murderous psychopaths among them that we have a problem with. It's really disturbing that there are some on here that have no problems with them either.



  I'm certain that no poster on here, well maybe some liberals, would not have a huge problem with any "murderous psychopath" cop or not cop.  I have often said in my rejection of the juvenile cop haters that YES there are bad cops.  A very, very few.  Just as there are child molester kindergarten teachers.  And we won't even talk about priests and alter boys.  With our liberal influenced politics, the testing of police candidates becomes easier and easier so that dummies that vote liberal can become cops.  Dumbing down the police gene pool exacerbates the abuse problem, but it is still a small percentage:



There are about 900,000 law enforcement officers in the USA



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...al_convictions

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...ted_of_assault
EIGHT

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...cepting_bribes
4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor..._of_corruption
5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...cted_of_murder

13

On and on.  Total 46,,,,,,,,,,,FORTY SIX out of 900,000.  Granted, EACH one is terrible.

And lets say that for every 1 convicted, 99 went free.

That is 4600 out of 900,000.  That is one half of one percentage point.

Would it be better if the number was absolute ZERO.  Yes of course, but Robocop is fiction.

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, you are silly.  Cars didn't go that fast when you were young.


A mule with a torch up his bung can really pick 'em up and lay 'em down!!!

----------


## Invayne

> I'm certain that no poster on here, well maybe some liberals, would not have a huge problem with any "murderous psychopath" cop or not cop.  I have often said in my rejection of the juvenile cop haters that YES there are bad cops.  A very, very few.  Just as there are child molester kindergarten teachers.  And we won't even talk about priests and alter boys.  With our liberal influenced politics, the testing of police candidates becomes easier and easier so that dummies that vote liberal can become cops.  Dumbing down the police gene pool exacerbates the abuse problem, but it is still a small percentage:
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 900,000 law enforcement officers in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...al_convictions
> ...


Just 13 convicted of murder...that just shows me there's a helluva lot of covering up going on. A WHOLE LOT more than 13 have been murdered by cops.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> Don 40 , he never had a problem with cops so if others did, they must have caused it.


If you had a point, you don't, lying won't help it.

In numerous posts I have said some cops ARE bad and that is terrible.  That I'm not an immature juvenile with a paranoid attitude toward authority does not mean I support bad cops.  I'd imagine that I would be far more effective in having a bad cop prosecuted than a wining child, cop hater.  I have credibility among adults.

----------


## Invayne

> If you had a point, you don't, lying won't help it.
> 
> In numerous posts I have said some cops ARE bad and that is terrible.  That I'm not an immature juvenile with a paranoid attitude toward authority does not mean I support bad cops.  I'd imagine that I would be far more effective in having a bad cop prosecuted than a wining child, cop hater.  I have credibility among adults.


It's too bad the "good" cops don't stand up against the murderers...turn them in...stop covering up for them. If they don't stand up, then they are no better.

And these chiefs that tell us there was no wrong done...they need to go.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> It's too bad the "good" cops don't stand up against the murderers...turn them in...stop covering up for them. If they don't stand up, then they are no better.
> 
> And these chiefs that tell us there was no wrong done...they need to go.


The Chiefs are much like the cop haters, relying on partial and intentionally edited information.

And no doubt there is a "Blue Wall."  They easily have an "us against them," attitude.  All any good cop has to do is read one of these mindless cop hater rants to feel the "us against them" pressure.

Plus they are UNION MEMBERS and ALL? union members join ranks at the first unkind non-supportive word.

----------


## 007

> If you had a point, you don't, lying won't help it.
> 
> In numerous posts I have said some cops ARE bad and that is terrible.  That I'm not an immature juvenile with a paranoid attitude toward authority does not mean I support bad cops.  I'd imagine that I would be far more effective in having a bad cop prosecuted than a wining child, cop hater.  I have credibility among adults.


Authority?
define.
Im well into middle age, completely fiscally Independent, have no debt, abide by the law, to whom do I owe deference?
 It's not juvenile to expect respect from those who you pay to serve you.
A decade ago I called the police to an incident involving trespassers making death threats and parking on my property illegally.
The city had a large Guatemalan, elsalvodorian and Dominican population.
Jabbering chimpanzees I called to have removed were of this ilk, one had told me he was MS13, that he owned the city, he owned my home and he owned me( suffixed with motherfucker).
I went inside, 20 mins later, the cops I had called had arrived, so I went to greet them.
 The cops had spoken to the jabbering chimpanzee trespassers( on my property) who informed the police that I had threatened them with a gun( logically, if that was the case, they would have left), remember ON MY PROPERTY.
The cops ethnicity appeared to be as the trespassers.
when I walked out of my door , the guns came out, I was thrown to the ground, stomped on, kneed to the throat cuffed and kicked about before being stripped, my home was ransacked, some extremely rare investment scotches were destroyed and a bottle of Louis xii disappeared.
2 hours later, no gun, I'm still laid face down on my driveway in my boxers, in cuffs, the trespassers laughing and joking with cops, wandering in and out of my home( trespassers and cops).
No arrest, no charge.
now, 10 years later, the police record states that I threatened the guys with a gun.

another case of the gun fairy flying away with the evidence perhaps ?

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

> If you had a point, you don't, lying won't help it.
> 
> In numerous posts I have said some cops ARE bad and that is terrible.  That I'm not an immature juvenile with a paranoid attitude toward authority does not mean I support bad cops.  I'd imagine that I would be far more effective in having a bad cop prosecuted than a wining child, cop hater.  I have credibility among adults.


Ah the ad Homs.
If you had credibility you wouldn't meet the ad hominem attacks.
you or I wouldn't bring prosecution that would be the task of the states attorney.

Is it your contention then that Oscar Grants life was worth less than a doughnut because he was a whiney cop hater, and the cop who executed him was justified?

----------


## 007

They can do no wrong.
exonerated for conspiracy to fabricate evidence, entire department involved in cover up!!

----------


## 007

Do everything they ask , prove your innocence, get arrested.
NYPD have Quotas.
This guy was never going to walk!!



Don Glock?

----------


## 007

They call them activity goals.



The Nazis didn't use gas chambers either, they called them showers!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

A definition by any other name brings in the same amount of money.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

It happens in every state. But gas chambers another subject.

----------


## Mordent

It's like how the IRS/obama calls marxism "shared responsibility payments".

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2014),fyrenza (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

Nothing will ever hurt her again.
http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/05/16/....police.child/

Did his fellow officers show up in court to support him ?
Did they cheer and clap when he walked free?

----------


## Rudy2D

Trin--lock this thread!

----------


## 007

Yeah lock it, liberal statists of the Obamacult are being  " outed"

----------


## 007

He said the little so an so bit him ( the kid is a little shit admittedly ) but what would the police do to you if you slapped your 10 year old for biting you?

http://m.insideedition.com/?redirurl...0-year-old-boy

----------


## 007

If you hit your 10 year old, who knows, hit your 19 year old and they murder your spouse!!

----------


## Rudy2D

Jeeez.  Why don't you guys get a motel.

----------


## Rudy2D

Life in prison.  Bye-bye, assholes.

----------


## 007

http://abcnews.go.com/News/cop-shoot....google.com%2F
If you or I did the same in Chicago........

----------


## 007

Jeez if you don't want to offer an opinion on the subject, why don't you , oh what's the term...........
Do one?

----------


## Roadmaster

Did you see the guy in the tan jacket taking pictures with his phone near the end? He was chased down and arrested for filming. While they had him on the ground one cops claimed he spit on him, never wiped anything or asked for something to wipe it. The witnesses that were white that also got what happened to him said he never spit. Be careful filming cops when they know you are even tho it's not against the law. Now with this one. I don't know what exactly what happened on the bus, if he was causing a scene, acting up and disrespecting the driver or others and that's why they pulled him off the bus. He could be innocent but without people coming forward and having film, it's his word against the cops.

----------


## Rudy2D

More murderous assholery:

----------


## 007

Plain clothed police grabbed 12 year old honors student said" you're a prostitute, your coming with us"
The little girl screamed for daddy, subjected to punches to the face , throat and head.
Retarded fucking pervert pigs were 2 blocks from the target address.
Police investigators declared it a good arrest.
2 weeks later, cops raided the girls school and arrested her for resisting.
If your kids are grabbed by strangers( pigs were not in uniform) tell them to go with the strangers!!
No paedos ever told kids they were cops.....

----------


## 007

He got off the bus and was contacted.
It's common in NYC.
I posted a video of a cop whistle blowing about the NYPD quotas ( activity goals).

----------


## 007



----------


## Roadmaster

> He got off the bus and was contacted.
> It's common in NYC.
> I posted a video of a cop whistle blowing about the NYPD quotas ( activity goals).


 He still has to have proof like the guy did in the tan jacket and he was lucky others were filming or could have served up to 5 years in jail for spitting that he didn't do. They can say he was pulled off for anything forget the ticket. He better have a good lawyer, bus film ect if he plans on fighting this. This is why cameras are important because him against the cops, every time he won't win, white or black. That's like going to court and tell the judge they planted drugs on you. Who is the judge going to believe? Until the cop gets caught lying you are guilty. Shoot he could go years without getting caught in a lie while you sit in jail or have a criminal record that would take an act of congress to get rid of.

----------


## 007

What a fucking dunce.
Was he on one of the swat raids to the wrong house ?

----------


## Cat

I haven't seen this on RT, Fox, or BBC. What is your link to this story, please?

----------


## 007

Yup, but it's ok, they have a badge, ask Don Glock , Dan 40, Ghost, or JPT.
Better to have no accountability for police, or we might end up with police not being accountable.
That's what they said, and they assure me that they are very smart and mature and know what they are talking about!!

----------


## Roadmaster

> I haven't seen this on RT, Fox, or BBC. What is your link to this story, please?


http://www.chron.com/news/hurricanes...in-1777017.php

----------

007 (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairba...lse_arrest.php
If your kids don't go with strangers, they will be arrested and beaten for it!!
Just hand em over to the paedos!!

----------


## Roadmaster

We have to remember not everyone is innocent but in her case I stand by her on this one and her parents. Sometimes when they get the wrong house, wrong person, they will go after the character of in this case the parents. Saying they found drugs in their car covering their mistake and hitting this young girl. Any parent would go after their child thinking they were kidnapped.

----------

007 (03-27-2014)

----------


## 007

The child did everything the police recommend when approached by strangers and grabbed.
The cops were out of uniform.
Of course kids are also told that strangers will claim to be cops when attempting to snatch them.
There's only a few bad cops?
In this case the department is standing with them, what does that tell you?

----------


## Roadmaster

Most of these have already been debated on these threads. If you put the title in advanced search most of the time you can tell if it has been brought up here.

----------


## 007

If you or I assaulted a woman in that manner we would be spending at least 10 years in Chokey.
 This savage thug got fired.
 Equality under the law ?

----------


## michaelr

> Most of these have already been debated on these threads. If you put the title in advanced search most of the time you can tell if it has been brought up here.


That may be true, but I'd bet they lack the pazazz that 007 provides!

----------


## Roadmaster

> The child did everything the police recommend when approached by strangers and grabbed.
> The cops were out of uniform.
> Of course kids are also told that strangers will claim to be cops when attempting to snatch them.
> There's only a few bad cops?
> In this case the department is standing with them, what does that tell you?


It tells me that they were looking for three white prostitutes and grabbed a 12 year old black girl scaring her to death, her not knowing who these people were because they were undercover. She fights to get and screams to get away calling her dad and they take a flashlight and hit her, two black eyes say they punched her and it makes me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They were color blind  stupid wimps beating up on a 12 year old. I wouldn't to have blamed the dad if he had shot one.

----------

007 (03-27-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Authority?
> define.
> Im well into middle age, completely fiscally Independent, have no debt, abide by the law, to whom do I owe deference?
>  It's not juvenile to expect respect from those who you pay to serve you.
> A decade ago I called the police to an incident involving trespassers making death threats and parking on my property illegally.
> The city had a large Guatemalan, elsalvodorian and Dominican population.
> Jabbering chimpanzees I called to have removed were of this ilk, one had told me he was MS13, that he owned the city, he owned my home and he owned me( suffixed with motherfucker).
> I went inside, 20 mins later, the cops I had called had arrived, so I went to greet them.
>  The cops had spoken to the jabbering chimpanzee trespassers( on my property) who informed the police that I had threatened them with a gun( logically, if that was the case, they would have left), remember ON MY PROPERTY.
> ...


What was the result of your lawsuit?

And try actual comprehensive reading.  I did not say BRING prosecution.  Try reading what the post actually says, instead of talking to the demons in your head.

 "I would be far more effective in having a bad cop prosecuted than a wining child, cop hater"

----------


## 007

Do all cops have vision problems?
They see guns everywhere!!

http://wwlp.com/2014/03/14/dashcam-c...hing-for-cane/
Perhaps they should " look before they leap".

----------


## 007

I didn't file lawsuits at the time. Doing so, I have learned from experiences in the UK, can only have negative results.

labeling everyone who has suffered injustice as a Cop Hater or whining child, ie blaming the victim, is common in totalitarian thinkers.
 You remind me of Obama;- "there is no tyranny, ignore those who say there is".
you seem very quiet on the honor student your heros attacked in Galveston......

----------


## 007

Dan 40 wants to sniff their holsters, such idols, he wants their autographs !!
if he is lucky they might let him see their billy clubs and flashlights!!

----------


## 007

Nothing from the holster sniffers?

----------


## 007

Just teach your kids to go silently with strangers, what could go wrong?

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you or I assaulted a woman in that manner we would be spending at least 10 years in Chokey.
>  This savage thug got fired.
>  Equality under the law ?


They lied she didn't do this to herself and the second cop looked like he was smirking. A fall wouldn't have caused that much damage. We both know the cop beat her, that's why he turned off the camera and she wasn't under the influence. A cop being fired doesn't mean he can't go to another county or state and get his job back. Many have been fired and rehired.

----------


## 007

Now the innocent child has nightmares about police raping her and cutting off her fingers.

policed by consent, or policed by terror?

This is the goal?
honest hardworking lawabiding families terrorized by police too stupid to be able to read an address, too stupid to know the difference between black and white?

The sniffers are silent.
clearly they think it's a good thing.

----------


## 007

> They lied she didn't do this to herself and the second cop looked like he was smirking. A fall wouldn't have caused that much damage. We both know the cop beat her, that's why he turned off the camera and she wasn't under the influence. A cop being fired doesn't mean he can't go to another county or state and get his job back. Many have been fired and rehired.


They report when a cop is fired, but never when he is reinstated.
The unions always get them back in a job.
I believe Utah has state issued Peace officer licences, which can never be reinstated once revoked.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Cop Shoots Man After Running Down Daughter*
> 
> y ABC News
> Aug 13, 2012 2:49pm
> 
> 
> 
> CHICAGO – An off-duty Chicago police officer shot and killed a man late Saturday night after a deadly confrontation ensued when the cop struck the man’s daughter with his motorcycle.
> The officer was heading home Saturday through the town of Maywood when his bike hit 4-year old Taniyah Middleton. When the girl’s father Christopher, 26, confronted the officer over the incident, the officer shot and killed him.
> ...



Oh, bad choice of article for the cop-haters.

----------


## 007

Holster sniffers?
@DonGlock @Dan40
nothing to say in defense of your idols?

----------


## 007

> Oh, bad choice of article for the cop-haters.


Cop haters?
just because one dosent have some weird holster sniffing fetish for unprofessional cops does not make one a cop hater.
quite the opposite I would say.
you remain silent about your Idols in Galveston serving and protecting a 12 year old child............

----------


## Dan40

> Holster sniffers?
> @DonGlock @Dan40
> nothing to say in defense of your idols?


No sense in laying out facts to mind locked imbeciles.

Since English doesn't work for you, try this:

Πόσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για το τσιμέντο κρανίο σας να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει επιχείρημα ότι ορισμένοι αστυνομικοί είναι κακοί. Αλλά σε αντίθεση με παρανοϊκό το ψέμα σας, ο αριθμός, ber είναι πολύ μικρή..

----------


## 007

Maybe she did fall down, often happened in the Berlin and Hamburg police departments between 1933 and 1945.......
and a fairy turned off the camera, the same fairy that makes guns fly away!!

----------


## Roadmaster

> They report when a cop is fired, but never when he is reinstated.
> The unions always get them back in a job.
> I believe Utah has state issued Peace officer licences, which can never be reinstated once revoked.


 I went to lunch with a couple cops the other day from Church. I don't dislike all cops but do get upset when they do things like this and you know the chief knows he beat her up and may have had help.

----------


## 007

> No sense in laying out facts to mind locked imbeciles.
> 
> Since English doesn't work for you, try this:
> 
> Πόσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για το τσιμέντο κρανίο σας να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει επιχείρημα ότι ορισμένοι αστυνομικοί είναι κακοί. Αλλά σε αντίθεση με παρανοϊκό το ψέμα σας, ο αριθμός, ber είναι πολύ μικρή..


English works fine, 3 men in regular clothes grab a child from her yard, she screams for her daddy so they beat her eyes , throat, head and ears with fists and flashlights.
Then weeks later show up at her school and arrest her.
Are those the facts?
she did everything kids are told to do when strangers try to snatch them.
she got beaten by the very people who were supposed to protect her.
The arrest at her school was intimidation and humiliation at best.

Go with childish abuse and ad hominem, it shows you are a cop fetishist.
do you have a collection of police store catalogues?

This entire police department has closed ranks and justified this crime by their officers.

----------


## 007

It's all good, they had badges, she didn't, needs to know her place !!

----------


## 007

> I went to lunch with a couple cops the other day from Church. I don't dislike all cops but do get upset when they do things like this and you know the chief knows he beat her up and may have had help.


My brother in law is a Boston Cop, it's ironic, his older brother is locked up in a nuthouse, his younger brother is an armed robber, his 2 half brothers are loopy, one a frequent resident at Suffolk and Norfolk county jails for petty crimes Like trying to sell weed to his half brothers partner!

Nice guy, his dad was a cop too , died on the job.
i feel bad for him mind , married to my sister and all, she is a bitch like you couldn't imagine.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's all good, they had badges, she didn't, needs to know her place !!


 I highly doubt many parents here would remain calm if they witnessed their child being drug off by men beating their child knowing she didn't do anything wrong. I know I would have been arrested.

----------


## 007

Come on then  @Dan40 these facts?

----------


## Dan40

> I didn't file lawsuits at the time. Doing so, I have learned from experiences in the UK, can only have negative results.
> 
> labeling everyone who has suffered injustice as a Cop Hater or whining child, ie blaming the victim, is common in totalitarian thinkers.
>  You remind me of Obama;- "there is no tyranny, ignore those who say there is".
> you seem very quiet on the honor student your heros attacked in Galveston......


Bored with childish idiots.

----------


## 007

> I highly doubt many parents here would remain calm if they witnessed their child being drug off by men beating their child knowing she didn't do anything wrong. I know I would have been arrested.


Remember they were in plain clothes, even claiming to be police is something kids are told not to believe.
She followed "STRANGER DANGER" protocols and was criminalised for it.
Don't police departments and unions all subscribe to and support stranger danger protocols?

The Blue wall supersedes I suppose.
closed ranks trump duty, honor and oath.

----------


## 007

> Bored with childish idiots.


Or you lost the debate.
you lost it with the first ad hominem attack you made.
your not too bright, but still a genius compared to your heroic idols in Galveston, now there's some holsters you'd like to sniff, huh? Huh? Huh?

----------


## 007

@Dan40
come on, give us the facts little fella!!
ohh I'm so mean picking on the poor widdle piggly wiggles who beat up a child without any justification!

i know what your dreams will be about tonight !

----------


## Roadmaster

In the old days I sort of well I knew a lot cops. I never talk about it but had respect for many back then. Yes some went bad ended up in jail, some set up. So I don't lump them all together. Yes I know there are bad cops and do believe this quota stuff has hurt them in not being able to do real police work. If an officer doesn't have respect from law biding citizens they won't get help when they are in trouble.

----------

007 (03-28-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Or you lost the debate.
> you lost it with the first ad hominem attack you made.
> your not too bright, but still a genius compared to your heroic idols in Galveston, now there's some holsters you'd like to sniff, huh? Huh? Huh?


I understand exactly whence Dan is coming from. He realizes he's dealing with fringe, obsessed, swivel-eyed loons. It's impossible to operate on a level of reality with people who's sole sources of information seem to  consist of Global Research and Alex Jones. These cop-slandering threads are now officially SPAM, and there's not much more that could be done with it. It's dreary, pointless and dull, like the posters for whom this subject assumes the proportions of a pornographic addiction.

----------


## Network

> I understand exactly whence Dan is coming from. He realizes he's dealing with fringe, obsessed, swivel-eyed loons. It's impossible to operate on a level of reality with people who's sole sources of information seem to  consist of Global Research and Alex Jones. These cop-slandering threads are now officially SPAM, and there's not much more that could be done with it. It's dreary, pointless and dull, like the posters for whom this subject assumes the proportions of a pornographic addiction.


Fascists Unite!

----------



----------


## Dan40

> Or you lost the debate. you lost it with the first ad hominem attack you made. your not too bright, but still a genius compared to your heroic idols in Galveston, now there's some holsters you'd like to sniff, huh? Huh? Huh?


      "Or you lost the debate. you lost it with the first ad hominem attack you made. your not too bright, but still a genius compared to your heroic idols in Galveston, now there's some holsters you'd like to sniff, huh? Huh? Huh?["        Thank you for your PERFECT PROOF of your complete juvenile immaturity.  The finest author in the world could not have shown your childishness as well as you just have.  Certainly far beyond my capabilities.

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Authority?
> define.
> Im well into middle age, completely fiscally Independent, have no debt, abide by the law, to whom do I owe deference?
>  It's not juvenile to expect respect from those who you pay to serve you.
> A decade ago I called the police to an incident involving trespassers making death threats and parking on my property illegally.
> The city had a large Guatemalan, elsalvodorian and Dominican population.
> Jabbering chimpanzees I called to have removed were of this ilk, one had told me he was MS13, that he owned the city, he owned my home and he owned me( suffixed with motherfucker).
> I went inside, 20 mins later, the cops I had called had arrived, so I went to greet them.
>  The cops had spoken to the jabbering chimpanzee trespassers( on my property) who informed the police that I had threatened them with a gun( logically, if that was the case, they would have left), remember ON MY PROPERTY.
> ...

----------


## Maximatic

> I understand exactly whence Dan is coming from. He realizes he's dealing with fringe, obsessed, swivel-eyed loons. It's impossible to operate on a level of reality with people who's sole sources of information seem to  consist of Global Research and Alex Jones. These cop-slandering threads are now officially SPAM, and there's not much more that could be done with it. It's dreary, pointless and dull, like the posters for whom this subject assumes the proportions of a pornographic addiction.


Will you ever be able to engage anything we say, or are you only capable of hyperbolic, vitriolic announcements of how you feel about us?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> 


I would expect a big government progressive like you to spam a thread when the conversation isn't to your liking. You don't disappoint. It's a wonder that you're not an Obamaphile, you and the Obamabots have so much in common.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I would expect a big government progressive like you to spam a thread when the conversation isn't to your liking. You don't disappoint. It's a wonder that you're not an Obamaphile, you and the Obamabots have so much in common.


You don't seem to understand...there IS no 'conversation' going on in these idiot PH cop-hater threads: it's the same bullshit endlessly repeated over and over and over again.

Yeah, I'm SUCH a dedicated Obamabot....ObamaNOT!!!! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Maximatic

> You don't seem to understand...there IS no 'conversation' going on in these idiot PH cop-hater threads: it's the same bullshit endlessly repeated over and over and over again.
> 
> Yeah, I'm SUCH a dedicated Obamabot....ObamaNOT!!!!


We understand that you believe that. But we can also read, and think, so we can't join you in believing it.

----------

007 (03-28-2014),Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

@Ghost 
come on, looking for some holster sniffers opinion.

----------


## 007

Like the turnaround in Austen TX, police are less aggressive and are therefore subjected to less agression.
Fewer assaults by police, fewer assaults on police, fewer crimes reported, more crimes solved, a mutual respect.
Many Austen police have credited peaceful streets for this turnaround.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What a fucking dunce.
> Was he on one of the swat raids to the wrong house ?



So, why is there only blood in one area on the floor? If the officer severely beat her by breaking her nose and knocking her teeth out, there would be blood all over the floor and the room. 

Was he charged with assault? Did the FBI charge him?

----------


## 007

Bit of cop porn for the fetishists!!

----------


## 007

> So, why is there only blood in one area on the floor? If the officer severely beat her by breaking her nose and knocking her teeth out, there would be blood all over the floor and the room. 
> 
> Was he charged with assault? Did the FBI charge him?


The blue wall of silence, she was non resistant, he turned off the camera and laid in, no reason , no justification, then turned the camera back on,
the blood was localized in one area because she was in restraints.
turning off the camera shows intent, why else would he do that?
one fall from standing and 4 seperate facial injuries?
No shoulder or chest injuries, not possible.

----------


## 007

@DonGlock26
Give us your fetishist explanation of this case.
 Embellish as you wish, but not so far as to get yourself too excited!!

----------


## 007

The fetishists are no longer aroused by this man.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## Matalese

I would be much more impressed if the guy was sitting in a room of his peers telling his truth! It's so easy doing your accusations on you tube!

----------


## 007

Some more cop porn!!!!

----------


## 007

Yeah but they terrorized him off the force.

----------


## 007

I'm sure you will answer once you "finish" reading this arousing story..........

----------


## Matalese

Oh! Poor boobie!

----------


## 007

> Oh! Poor boobie!


You would prefer he lied as instructed?
The Blue wall of silence is the biggest threat to public safety in the USA today.

----------


## 007

85 year old!

They must have been in fear for their lives!!

----------


## 007

Time to change your shorts, fetishists.

----------


## 007

Come on, fetishists!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy



----------

Viewpoint (03-28-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

It's New York, a liberal enclave.  What do you expect?  NYC is strapped for money.

----------


## 007

Shouldn't there also be another charge, for initiating the arrest he resisted?

----------


## 007

> It's New York, a liberal enclave.  What do you expect?  NYC is strapped for money.


We are fully aware of the quotas NYPD personnel are the subject of.
 It is often about moneymaking.
ever notice the vast majority of police abuse, violence and corruption happens in these liberal enclaves?
targeting those the liberals claim to represent......

----------


## ChoppedLiver

Usually it's someone who just gets uppity with the police. In the case of this latest cop-hating O.P., the guy was uppity AND stupid.
And, just like all these cop-hating threads, as usual someone didn't comply with a lawful order and got what was coming to them.
Too bad. So sad.

 :Cool:

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> 


Awww. Come on, Ghost!
If you call that spam, maybe he'll get the idea that you don't like them and stop putting these cop-hating threads up day after day after day after day...
And if he stopped, THEN how would get your daily dose(s) of seeing some idiot or low-life (or both) getting their comeuppance? Hmmm???

 :Cool:

----------


## 007

He did walk aggressively in the opposite direction........

----------


## 007

> Usually it's someone who just gets uppity with the police. In the case of this latest cop-hating O.P., the guy was uppity AND stupid.
> And, just like all these cop-hating threads, as usual someone didn't comply with a lawful order and got what was coming to them.
> Too bad. So sad.


So extreme violence is justified for a non violent citizen?
 The claim was he refused to show ID, but he showed it!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

you know...with all these cop beat downs and improper behavior..I'd like the name of the city posted along with that.  I'm wondering if we're not seeing this more in democrat controlled cities and states.  I know the police departments and fire departments are union controlled which means they're rabidly democrat which ultimately means...lawlessness.  That old trickle down theory.

----------

Coolwalker (03-28-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

> you know...with all these cop beat downs and improper behavior..I'd like the name of the city posted along with that.  I'm wondering if we're not seeing this more in democrat controlled cities and states.  I know the police departments and fire departments are union controlled which means they're rabidly democrat which ultimately means...lawlessness.  That old trickle down theory.


Why don't ya' tell us what ya' think there Calypso... :Smiley20:

----------


## squidward

Damn retards, they just don't know when to obey orders.

----------


## 007

> Awww. Come on, Ghost!
> If you call that spam, maybe he'll get the idea that you don't like them and stop putting these cop-hating threads up day after day after day after day...
> And if he stopped, THEN how would get your daily dose(s) of seeing some idiot or low-life (or both) getting their comeuppance? Hmmm???


Where's the cop hate?
 I'm completely supportive and have the highest respect for the police.
I hate violent criminals.
 What act of violence did this child commit to justify the extreme and potentially deadly attack by the cop?

----------


## Coolwalker

> Usually it's someone who just gets uppity with the police. In the case of this latest cop-hating O.P., the guy was uppity AND stupid.
> And, just like all these cop-hating threads, as usual someone didn't comply with a lawful order and got what was coming to them.
> Too bad. So sad.


Uppity...you mean voicing their opinion. Heaven forbid anyone should do that, why they would be, Hell, voicing their opinion. 

We have a right to our voice. Police are "our" servants, not the other way around.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Usually it's someone who just gets uppity with the police. In the case of this latest cop-hating O.P., the guy was uppity AND stupid.
> And, just like all these cop-hating threads, as usual someone didn't comply with a lawful order and got what was coming to them.
> Too bad. So sad.


  bootlicking chumps always end up with the boot across their neck, exactly what they have coming to them.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Damn retards, they just don't know when to obey orders.


I wonder if that is what Team Obama think about its democrat voters who stray from the matrix.   You know. The boy is Hispanic.   And i'll bet he votes even though mentally deficient people are not allowed to...probably because they are too easily manipulated...which is why he probably votes.     Maybe Al and Jesse will run out there to protect his rights.  If they do people will say they've gone full retard.   No worries. He's still not the right color.

----------


## 007

> Damn retards, they just don't know when to obey orders.


Minimum use of force?
professionalism?
serve and protect?

To jump into a situation with such agression and violence in any situation is unacceptable.
public safety is the primary duty of the police.
engaging in a potentially deadly attack on an innocent person who you think is ignoring you is not serving the best interests of the public.
 It's being a psychopath.
you talk, no response, you shout, no response.

sensible sane person thinks "I better find out why".
psychopath thinks " motherfuckers ignoring me , ME, no body ignores ME, then applies punishment beating.

----------


## 007

> I wonder if that is what Team Obama think about its democrat voters who stray from the matrix.   You know. The boy is Hispanic.   And i'll bet he votes even though mentally deficient people are not allowed to...probably because they are too easily manipulated...which is why he probably votes.     Maybe Al and Jesse will run out there to protect his rights.  If they do people will say they've gone full retard.   No worries. He's still not the right color.


Police abuse and unjustified violence against innocents is most common in liberal cities.
The authoritatitarian/totalitarian mindset of liberals encourages it.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-28-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Damn retards, they just don't know when to obey orders.


Look at that (above)...and the democrats dare call conservatives Nazi's...Zig-frickin' Heil there Leftie!

----------

Calypso Jones (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

Remember Hitler was a socialist!!

----------


## squidward

> sensible sane person thinks "I better find out why".
> psychopath thinks " motherfuckers ignoring me , ME, no body ignores ME, then applies punishment beating.


don't question them. They know best.

----------


## squidward

> Look at that (above)...and the democrats dare call conservatives Nazi's...Zig-frickin' Heil there *Leftie*!


me ???????

----------


## 007

> don't question them. They know best.


Who? The public?
 Or the cops?

----------


## squidward

> Who? The public?
>  Or the cops?


I was filling in as surrogate for the bootlicking, big government supporting "conservatives" who haven't shown up to the thread yet.

----------


## 007

> I was filling in as surrogate for the bootlicking, big government supporting "conservatives" who haven't shown up to the thread yet.


Gotcha!
strange bunch!!

----------


## Archer

> Damn retards, they just don't know when to obey orders.


You know I had a long reply typed out but... You sarcasm is noted and sadly it is actually a common belief that  mentally retarded people should step aside.

Still almost none of them vote and look at our government! Got to ask... Who the fuck is retarded? At least 75% of the retarded ass dumb motherfucking population is fucking retarded.

If I had see this shit I think I would have cold cocked the fucking cop. Yeah I would have been arrested but some thing are wort it.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

You know what?  This is going to be me, being all CenSorShipY,

but could there be ONE thread for you to post these in?

I know that the cops aren't saints,
and I read the posts about all of the ways it goes wrong,

but it's depressing to me to see SOOO many of them,

because it isn't just ^that^ ~

a LOT of them are out there, to actually help, too.

A little story of life under "anarchy" :

I got rolling down drunk one night, 
at the Pizza Hut that is about 30 miles from here ~
I was bummed out, this/that/the other ~

and my sweet little waitress called the cops when it looked like I was going to leave.

THEY came,
and the owner of that Pizza Hut said that one of the bus-boys could do this,
and the cops were going to drive me home,

did I happen to mention, THIRTY MILES AWAY,
down at least 4 miles of dirt roads,

and the pizza hut dude, who was totally sober,
was going to follow us,
so that I wouldn't have to worry about going back to get my car?

If that isn't Serving, and PROTECTING,

I don't know what is.

THAT's how folks still are, around me,

and I know I'm living in a bubble,

but if I can just make it BIG enough, for ALL of us,

it'll be alright, again.

 ...

Intellectually, I know it won't,

but h0pE springs eternal.

----------


## 007



----------


## 007

Same police department, different deaf man!! @DonGlock26
hawthorne police and you have such fear of the deaf, why is that?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> He did walk aggressively in the opposite direction........

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...gressive-Force
> 
> No longer will he have to suffer the indignity of using sign language!
> 
> cops have been attacking a lot of deaf folk these days and diabetics, blind, elderly and mentally ill people.
> 
> A final solution to the inferior people problem?
> save money for Obamacare?

----------


## 007

All these assaults and violence by police on the elderly, the disabled, the confused, how do we prevent it?

I think cops should be reasonable in their thoughts and actions. "Look before you leap" has a greater wisdom in policing than " Kill em all , let god judge them".

Or we could order the disabled , the deaf , the senile to wear devices that clearly identify their status.
different colored triangles and armbands perhaps.........

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014),michaelr (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

Spam?
it really bothers you that those you have a fetish for are not always the perfect subject of your personal and private dreams?
The truth is not spam, even if it's inconvienient to your fetish/perversion.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> All these assaults and violence by police on the elderly, the disabled, the confused, how do we prevent it?
> 
> I think cops should be reasonable in their thoughts and actions. "Look before you leap" has a greater wisdom in policing than " Kill em all , let god judge them".
> 
> Or we could order the disabled , the deaf , the senile to wear devices that clearly identify their status.
> different colored triangles and armbands perhaps.........

----------


## Matalese

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I don't even read the shit he posts!

----------


## DeadEye

Prosecute the ones who break the law.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014),michaelr (03-28-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> All these assaults and violence by police on the elderly, the disabled, the confused, how do we prevent it?
> 
> I think cops should be reasonable in their thoughts and actions. "Look before you leap" has a greater wisdom in policing than " Kill em all , let god judge them".
> 
> Or we could order the disabled , the deaf , the senile to wear devices that clearly identify their status.
> different colored triangles and armbands perhaps.........


Disabilities are really obvious. Ask me, I'll tell you. The cops are trained day in and day out that everyone is their enemy, it's brainwashing 101. They find out we aren't. Imagine the conflict, frustrating huh? This is the problem as I see it.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Prosecute the ones who break the law.


No, no, silly!

That would make far too much sense!

The proper answer is: abolish all police forces!

Don't you know that by now?! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

*Due to spamming, multiple threads on same topic - MERGED*

----------

ChoppedLiver (03-28-2014),Viewpoint (03-28-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Excellent idea! :Smiley20:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

007, are you from across the pond, so to speak?

You sound very familiar...I've come across you before on another forum, it seems to me.

----------


## 007

Ha ha, feitishists!!
you pathetic cowardly losers failed in getting me banned, bunch of whining crybabies.
Now you can pretend those whose crimes you furiously masturbate over are perfect models of homoerotic virtue.If it's one thread, it's one incident.
 Can't have the truth shown in all it's glory.
 Pathetic, intolerant, censoring liberal losers.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

> No, no, silly!
> 
> That would make far too much sense!
> 
> The proper answer is: abolish all police forces!
> 
> Don't you know that by now?!


Exept the bit where that's never once been suggested.
but lies from a liberal cop fetishist, who'd a thunk it?

----------


## 007

> *Due to spamming, multiple threads on same topic - MERGED*


Every thread was a different topic.
i understand, you want to hide the extent of the problem.
your forum, your right to censor it.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Calm down, mate...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

How do YOU spell 'color'? :Smiley20:

----------


## Perianne

> ....the only thing you ever came across was your cop porn.

----------

Matalese (03-28-2014),Toefoot (03-28-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Every thread was a different topic.
> i understand, you want to hide the extent of the problem.
> your forum, your right to censor it.


Poor Trinnity, another authority symbol for you to hate.



*<<PA removed>>*

----------

ChoppedLiver (03-28-2014),Coolwalker (03-28-2014),DeadEye (03-28-2014),Viewpoint (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

> Poor Trinnity, another authority symbol for you to hate.
> 
> 
> *<<PA removed>>*


Mmmm, the loser and his ad hominems.
coping with life ?
You must have seen the bank details I posted before they were deleted.
explains your envy!!
The check I sent to the IRS this year was probably more than your income over the past decade.
you would know all about diapers, I heard stories about it!!

----------


## 007

> Calm down, mate...


I guess you chickened out.
coward.

----------


## Matalese

> Mmmm, the loser and his ad hominems.
> coping with life ?
> You must have seen the bank details I posted before they were deleted.
> explains your envy!!
> The check I sent to the IRS this year was probably more than your income over the past decade.
> you would know all about diapers, I heard stories about it!!


This story has been told six million times on the internet. It doesn't impress anyone.  :Tongue20:

----------


## Invayne

> The fetishists are no longer aroused by this man.


Well, there you have it. Good cops with integrity are not allowed. If they DO have it, they better not show it.

----------


## 007

> This story has been told six million times on the internet. It doesn't impress anyone.


Not trying to impress.
Dan has been making comments about my retirement since I announced it 7 months ago.
I posted copies of the contracts in the sale of my company.
He had it taken down and continues with the "you're retirement is bullshit" mode of attack.
In this case the facts and evidence were posted.

----------


## 007

> Well, there you have it. Good cops with integrity are not allowed. If they DO have it, they better not show it.


All the bad ones get prosecuted!!!!




sorry, fell down laughing at that one!!

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> *Due to spamming, multiple threads on same topic - MERGED*





> Every thread was a different topic.
> i understand, you want to hide the extent of the problem.
> your forum, your right to censor it.


Every thread you started is the same shit. Some a-hole getting his or her just comeuppances from some just authority.
Now, you can place all that crap in this thread.
I was looking at this board this morning before Trinnity merged all your B.S. thread starts into one. On the first several pages of this board, only a small handful of LEGITIMATE threads relating to this board were to be seen. All the rest was your droning on and on starting the same B.S. thread. Hell, this merged thread already has over 550 posts, mostly posts from you and your spamming cop-hating obsession.

You made your bed, not Trinnity. Deal with it.

 :Cool:

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-28-2014),Viewpoint (03-28-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

> *
> The world perishes not from bandits and fires, but from hatred, hostility, and all these petty squabbles.
> Anton Chekhov
> *

----------


## Matalese

> Every thread you started is the same shit. Some a-hole getting his or her just comeuppances from some just authority.
> Now, you can place all that crap in this thread.
> I was looking at this board this morning before Trinnity merged all your B.S. thread starts into one. On the first several pages of this board, only a small handful of LEGITIMATE threads relating to this board were to be seen. All the rest was your droning on and on starting the same B.S. thread. Hell, this merged thread already has over 550 posts, mostly posts from you and your spamming cop-hating obsession.
> 
> You made your bed, not Trinnity. Deal with it.


Spot the hell on! Yes!

----------

ChoppedLiver (03-28-2014)

----------


## michaelr

I came the board the other morning and there no less then five individual threads patting cops on the back. Were those merged? 

When cops do good, they should get a pat on the back. When they do wrong, well at the very least they should get a kick in the pants! Simple stuff!

----------

Coolwalker (03-28-2014),Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> I came the board the other morning and there no less then five individual threads patting cops on the back. Were those merged?


Those FIVE WHOLE THREADS were not spam.

 :Cool:

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

> Every thread you started is the same shit. Some a-hole getting his or her just comeuppances from some just authority.
> Now, you can place all that crap in this thread.
> I was looking at this board this morning before Trinnity merged all your B.S. thread starts into one. On the first several pages of this board, only a small handful of LEGITIMATE threads relating to this board were to be seen. All the rest was your droning on and on starting the same B.S. thread. Hell, this merged thread already has over 550 posts, mostly posts from you and your spamming cop-hating obsession.
> 
> You made your bed, not Trinnity. Deal with it.


all getting just cummupance?

you approve of beating down syndrome people to a pulp for walking down the street?
or the deaf for trying to communicate?

this is not cop hate.
its criminal hate, that you feel that all cops are always justified because they have a badge shows a serious lack of judgment on your part.
 The 12 year old jumped by plain clothed cops who thought she was being abducted and did what she was told by cops who teach STRANGER DANGER protocols.
kids are taught that they should not go anywhere with a stranger dressed in civvy clothes, even if they insist they are police and show a badge.
2 completely different situations, every story was different.
strange how you remain uncritical of Don Glock doing the same with cop idolation threads yesterday!!

Hypocrite.

----------

Invayne (03-28-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Those FIVE WHOLE THREADS were not spam.


Really? I guess not. Does that mean 007 can post five a day?

----------


## Matalese

> Really? I guess not. Does that mean 007 can post five a day?


He sure can, he's got his very own thread to do it in.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-28-2014),Perianne (03-28-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> He sure can, he's got his very own thread to do it in.


I see. According to you, the rules are different for him. Huh.

----------


## Invayne

> Time to change your shorts, fetishists.


I'll bet this criminal is still on the force. Probably haven't done anything about him.

People need to arm themselves where he is allowed to roam and if he ever pulls you over for anything, blow his fucking head off before he gets too close. Preemptive self defense. He is a dangerous criminal...obviously very unstable.

----------


## 007

> I had something "taken down?"  You are a completely delusional child.  I made one comment about your retirement lie.  I said bullshit.  I know of no other posting about your delusion.
> 
> I'm quite familiar with attention seeking losers that invent whopping lies to make themselves seem like something you will never be.
> 
> Your lies are as obvious to every adult on this forum as they are to me.
> 
> But you may continue to make a complete ass of yourself for all to see.  It is your horribly pitiful half life, not mine.


I'm not the one whining in envy.
you are a complete loser, nothing , lower than shit.

Then there's me, retired at age 43, never have to work again.
 Life of ease.
Today I enjoyed insulating the brick pizza oven I'm building in my little Garden.
Then hung out with the lads for a while.
Tough one!!
Got some bad news, but I'd rather bad news than be a cop fetishist loser.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

what is it with the good cops, bad cops thing this month? It ALL should have been placed in the Law enforcement thread to begin with.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I'm not the one whining in envy.
> you are a complete loser, nothing , lower than shit.
> 
> Then there's me, retired at age 43, never have to work again.
>  Life of ease.
> Today I enjoyed insulating the brick pizza oven I'm building in my little Garden.
> Then hung out with the lads for a while.
> Tough one!!
> Got some bad news, but I'd rather bad news than be a cop fetishist loser.


Bad news? You mean you're being deported?

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Really? I guess not. Does that mean 007 can post five a day?





> I see. According to you, the rules are different for him. Huh.


Did you see, in those 5 posts you're referring to, if they were started by the same person on the same day? No? 
Are the rules different or are you just making this up?

 :Cool:

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-28-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Did you see, in those 5 posts you're referring to, if they were started by the same person on the same day? No? 
> Are the rules different or are you just making this up?


Yea I'm pretty sure they were started by the same person. I'm going from memory, and it's one of those things that I didn't think I'd have to worry about. There's a possibility that I'm wrong.

----------


## 007

> Bad news? You mean you're being deported?


No, wife had a miscarriage.

----------


## Matalese

> Bad news? You mean you're being deported?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Hemorrhoids!

----------


## 007

> Bad news? You mean you're being deported?


Why would I be getting deported ?

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Yea I'm pretty sure they were started by the same person. I'm going from memory, and it's one of those things that I didn't think I'd have to worry about. There's a possibility that I'm wrong.


Wrong, sad, true, and true.

 :Cool:

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-28-2014)

----------


## 007

> Hemorrhoids!


Nah.

----------


## 007

> Wrong, sad, true, and true.


You seemed happy enough when don Glock posted multiple cop fetish threads.

----------


## michaelr

> Wrong, sad, true, and true.


I'll find out. Why is it sad whatever to be wrong? You're never wrong? I'd rather be wrong then put egg on your face, either way I'll let you know.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> No, wife had a miscarriage.


But I thought you were...

_...insulating the brick pizza oven I'm building in my little Garden.
 Then hung out with the lads for a while.
 Tough one!!
_
 :Cool:

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> You seemed happy enough when don Glock posted multiple cop fetish threads.


Let me see if I have this straight...

Don posts a couple of threads praising the police and you call that a _fetish._

YOU post countless threads that make a miserable attempt to portray law enforcement on a bad light and that ain't _cop-hating_?

Really?

 :Cool:

----------


## 007

> But I thought you were...
> 
> _...insulating the brick pizza oven I'm building in my little Garden.
>  Then hung out with the lads for a while.
>  Tough one!!
> _


yes, then the wife had a miscarriage, two, three or more things can happen on the same day, crazy huh ?

----------


## michaelr

> Let me see if I have this straight...
> 
> Don posts a couple of threads praising the police and you call that a _fetish._
> 
> YOU post countless threads that make a miserable attempt to portray law enforcement on a bad light and that ain't _cop-hating_?
> 
> Really?


People on this board call people who question some cops actions as haters. Whats the difference?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> No.
> why.


When did your citizenship application come through?

----------


## Invayne

>

----------


## 007

> Let me see if I have this straight...
> 
> Don posts a couple of threads praising the police and you call that a _fetish._
> 
> YOU post countless threads that make a miserable attempt to portray law enforcement on a bad light and that ain't _cop-hating_?
> 
> Really?


He posted more in 1 hour than I did in 12.
my posts were criminal hating.
that the criminals wore a badge was part of the point.
why do you want an un accountable police force violently assaulting innocent people with impunity?

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> yes, then the wife had a miscarriage, two, three or more things can happen on the same day, crazy huh ?


Do you live and Kiev and are just now (and for the last many, many hours) settling down and getting in a few posts before going to bed?

 :Cool:

----------


## OceanloverOH

*An awful lot of personal attacks, nastiness, and mean-spirited posting here.  I am closing this thread pending review by the staff.*

----------

Coolwalker (03-28-2014),Toefoot (03-28-2014),Trinnity (03-28-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Every thread was a different topic.
> i understand, you want to hide the extent of the problem.
> your forum, your right to censor it.


*Nope. I personally don't like cops very much because I've been played and mistreated by their freewheeling use of power a few times over the years, myself. I see one coming and it makes me nervous. And yet, I've never posted even one thread about police brutality.  I recognize, like most people do, that there are good ones, bad ones, and <meh> ones. I am a mature adult who has gained WISDOM in my lifetime.

YOU are spamming the forum with multiple threads on the same topic. In the last 2 days alone, you posted at least a dozen. I lost count. 

You're lucky I haven't banned you yet. But honey, there are so many reports on you for foul language, personal attacks, and name calling, I suggest you pack your things, cuz it's coming. You've been working your way up to it for days now. WHY the frick can't you be civil???

Oh, and one more thing...hiding the extent of the problem? Me?? I love free speech. Spamming, not so much. You're attitude is petty and offensive. Shame on you. You think taking a poke at me helps your case? Foolish. Very.*

----------


## Trinnity

> I came the board the other morning and there no less then five individual threads patting cops on the back. Were those merged? 
> 
> When cops do good, they should get a pat on the back. When they do wrong, well at the very least they should get a kick in the pants! Simple stuff!





> Those FIVE WHOLE THREADS were not spam.


*There have been some pro-cop threads, but it never reached the level of spamming. They weren't merged.*

----------

